# Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático"



## Fogonazo

En este tema voy a ir publicando mi colección de amplificadores (Asiáticos), de los que armé algunos y otros *NO*.

Algunos provienen de KIT´s comerciales.
Otros de 2 libros sobre amplificadores, una especie de Biblia Tailandesa de esquemas con sus correspondientes cálculos y desarrollo.

​
También hay varios que provienen de las páginas Tailandesas
*www.un-sound.com/*
*www.evensaudio.com/ *

Esquemas estos  bastante "Manoseados" últimamente por gente que quería comerciar con la información sobre los mismos.

En la medida de mis posibilidades voy a ir subiendo simulaciones y la data que pueda aportar.

*Amplificador PA-325

500W / 4Ω ±70Vcc a ±80Vcc*










Antes que pregunten _*¿ Donde van los transistores de salida ?*_
Los transistores de salida se montan fuera de la placa presentada, la cual es el "Driver".
La gran mayoría de los esquemas que voy a ir publicando tienen esa configuración PCB Driver + Transistores directos al disipador.

Procedencia: Libro

*! Enjoy it ¡*


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador PA-313

600W / 4Ω ±85Vcc*

Ver el archivo adjunto 91474

Ver el archivo adjunto 91475

Ver el archivo adjunto 91477

Ver el archivo adjunto 91478

Ver el archivo adjunto 91479​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador PA-327*

*450W / 4Ω ±86Vcc*
















*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 300W (MOSFET)
4Ω ±75Vcc*
















*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 300W/1200W (MOSFET)
4Ω ±84Vcc*







*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador Hafler  X-3 (MOSFET)

± 70V 250W*





































*Un-Sound.Com*​*Edit: 26/10/2022*
Agregué el circuito del DH-200 y su manual, donde se divisa el circuito mas claramente y donde también se encuentra la lista de componentes.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador PRAKIT (MOSFET)*

*250W ±67V*





















*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## pipa09

Fogonazo dijo:


> de los que armé algunos y otros *NO*.



Podrias indicar Fogo, cuales son los que si montaste de los que vas subiendo?

Y buen aporte, saludos!!!


----------



## proteus7

muy buenos esos ampifiers   fogoneitor  cuales armaste?   para revivir uno de estos juguetitos


----------



## Fogonazo

pipa09 dijo:


> Podrias indicar Fogo, cuales son los que si montaste de los que vas subiendo?. . . .



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiaticos-97530/#post797435

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiaticos-97530/#post798133

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiaticos-97530/#post798306

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiaticos-97530/#post798441
Que es casi idéntico al primero

_____________________________________

*Amplificador PRAKIT (MOSFET)

800W ±75V*




​
Este amplificador estuve a punto de armarlo, no lo hice porque no me gustó que en el diseño se coloca una PCB pequeña sobre otra grande y me dió extrema pereza reformar la PCB.
La PCB pequeña debe ser reformada ya que se pensó para un IC que no existe, este IC es solo un array de transistores, reemplazables por unos transistores discretos apareados.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador PRAKIT (MOSFET)*

*100W ±56V*



















​Este mismo amplificador pero con filtro sub-graves lo publiqué por aquí:
Combo: Amplificador + Filtro Pasa-Bajos variable
Ambas opciones son *"Altamente recomendables"*.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador PRAKIT (Bipolares)

100W Fuente simple 90V*





_____________________________________


*Amplificador PRAKIT (Bipolares)

100W ±45V Con protección C/Cortocircuitos*









​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Driver TR-07 Bipolares*

*Desde 250W Hasta 1000W *





























*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Driver JX3000*

*±80V 300W en 8Ω / 600W en 4Ω*























*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*EVENS 100W Bipolares*
































*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*EVENS 500W 
C-500 BIPOLARES*
































*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*EVENS 50 W Bipolares*

*"Orion"*















*El cableado no corresponde a la placa descrita, es solo a modo de muestra *







*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador Tastech HD-1602 Bipolares*

*500W 8Ω ±95V*



























*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo veo mal o Q1 , Q2 , Q3 y Q4 , tironean un poco desde la salida del operacional y otro poco desde la alimentación del mismo ?  


Ver el archivo adjunto 91752


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo veo mal o Q1 , Q2 , Q3 y Q4 , tironean un poco desde la salida del operacional y otro poco desde la alimentación del mismo ?  . . .



No me parece, se encuentran desacopladoos por el electrolítico, y el zener.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion a sus consideracion, asi como la direccion para verificar los parametros, saludos http://zosilnovace.eu/Zosilnovac700W.htm


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fogonazo dijo:


> No me parece, se encuentran desacopladoos por el electrolítico, y el zener.


 
Tenes razón , no les había prestado atención


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo veo mal o Q1 , Q2 , Q3 y Q4 , tironean un poco desde la salida del operacional y otro poco desde la alimentación del mismo ?
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91752



No, estos amplificadores se basan en la caída de tensión de cada rama de la alimentación del operacional. Si os fijais hay una resistencia en serie con la alimentación positiva ( alimentación-resistencia-patilla de alimentación positiva del operacional ) y lo mismo sucede con la rama negativa. Esa caida de tensión fluctua con la señal del audio y ésta resistencia es la que excita la base-emisor de los transistores que excitan a los finales. La amplificación de cada semionda de audio se realiza por éste método. No es muy habitual pero funciona muy bien.
Saludos.



R5 y R6 más concretamente. Los diodos a la salida del operacional no permiten el paso de un semiciclo de audio ( según su conexión ) por ende no excitan a los transistores. El circuito a la salida del operacional , diodos, ntc, etc.. sirve para ajustar la corriente de reposo y el punto de trabajo de los finales.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Main 600 + 600W 4Ω*

*± 70/80Vcc*

























PCB (En "espejo") donación de *victor6298*



*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 400W 8Ω (MOSFET)

±70/80Vcc*









​


----------



## proteus7

Ver el archivo adjunto 92124

porque este amplificador  no lleva diodo zener en  la gate de los mosfet de salida?  

o es que la gate delos mosfet soportan  mas de 80 V en sus gate


----------



## Cyrax

proteus7 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 92124
> 
> porque este amplificador no lleva diodo zener en la gate de los mosfet de salida?
> 
> o es que la gate delos mosfet soportan mas de 80 V en sus gate


 
Compañero proteus7 si le faltan los Zener de 12V y cambiar las resistencias de 1K de los gate por unas de 220Ω a 330Ω, porque solo soporta G= ±20V, tambien se puede colocar una resistencia de 4.7K a 5W para estabilizar el voltaje de los Gates a 15V por ser cuasicomplementario, es mejor realizarlo complementario.

Compañeros estuve navegando por la pagina que el compañero Fogonazo nos compartio y hay mucho material para realizar, ya me registre ahi y acabo de encontrar los libros asiaticos que el compañero Fogonazo menciona y aporta, están muy completos el 66 y 77 son completamente gratis son de uso libre para todos

http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=7397.0

http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=7398.0


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador DX-400 *

*400W o mas en 4Ω (BIPOLARES)  ±70Vcc*






















*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador "Servo"

500W 8Ω (MOSFET) ±90Vcc*







​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Cyrax

Compañero Fogonazo se pueden aportar aquí amplificadores de Asia como por ejemplo este;










O solo tu eres que aportas en este tema tu colección, que seria como una recopilación yo ido guardando los que encuentro en UN-SOUNDSALES suscrito ahí se encuentran muchos, pero todos los que tengo son de Megatech, tu los tienes todos? está estupenda tu recopilación, el DX-400 me faltaba ya casi completo toda la serie de Megatech, eso si toca comprobarlos todos, porque la mayoría están mal ajustados y tienen muchos errores sea de diseño o intencional, claro que eso lo hacen con el fin de ganar fama y vender


----------



## Fogonazo

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero Fogonazo se pueden aportar aquí amplificadores de Asia como por ejemplo este . . . . .



Quién lo desee puede agregar información, de echo tu mismo ya publicaste un aporte:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/802227/ _

La única condición es que el aporte se encuentre mas o menos completo, es decir no solo el layout sino también el esquema del amplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador con PNP´s *

*150/180W 8Ω (BIPOLARES) ±45/50Vcc*
















​


----------



## Jesus Spain

Fogonazo dijo:


> *EVENS 500W
> C-500 BIPOLARES*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91768
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91772
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91773
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91769
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91770
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91771
> 
> ​



Hola Fogonazo. 

¿R1-C10 forman un filtro paso bajo con una frecuencia de corte de 4.82 MHz (1 k y 33 pF), mientras que C4-C7-R7 forman un filtro paso alto con una frecuencia de corte de 0.4 Hz (10.1 uF y 39 k)?

¿Que diferencia hay entre utilizar esta topología para implementar un filtro paso banda y no la clásica de filtro paso alto seguido de filtro paso bajo?

Espero no desviar el tema del hilo.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## maldo7

Hola compañero Fogonazo, cordial saludo. Soy un enamorado del audio y desde hace mucho tiempo estoy recopilando material teórico sobre el diseño y construcción de amplificadores de audio pero la verdad, el material encontrado no me llena, no colma mis expectativas. Por ello, si no es mucho pedirte, te agradecería si me pudieras facilitar, no toda, sino la información mas relevante que atañe al tema de diseño y calculo de ese libro que tu llamas especie de Biblia Tailandesa de esquemas con sus correspondientes cálculos y desarrollo. Espero que me colabores y de antemano te doy las gracias.

NOTA: Tengo muchos diagramas pero nada hago con armar y armar y armar, quiero entender de fondo esa parte del diseño y de los cálculos para hacer comprobaciones, encarar averías, y si es del caso, hacer modificaciones con éxito. Muchos colegas se dan golpes de pecho diciendo "Diseñé", cuando lo que en realidad hacen es ensamblar o armar algo que otro si diseñó.

Saludos cordiales desde Colombia, mi patria querida.

Maldo.


----------



## Fogonazo

La dirección donde puedes mirar los libros ya fue publicada en este tema.


----------



## maldo7

Gracias Fogonazo, entonces a estudiar se dijo. Saludos.


----------



## valentine123

pcb amplificador   Main 600 + 600W 4Ω

± 70/80Vcc



amplificador pcb dx 400


----------



## Fogonazo

*EVENS 120/200 W MOSFET

8/4 Ω  ±65Vcc*





​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amp. Clase "A" 10W MOSFET*

*PCB Estereo*



























*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador Prakit 100W 
8 Ω Bipolares (Otro) ±38 Vcc 
Incluye protección contra cortocircuito sobre la salida*







​


----------



## Fogonazo

*JBL-6290 UREI (Entrada Balanceada)

300W/8Ω-600W/4Ω-1200W/8Ω (En modo puente)*



























​



*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Marhevinson GENE Mark Levinson A700 (Clone)*












​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## valentine123

transformado layot  in   jbl urei pcb


----------



## varapalo

Gran variedad Fogonazo, Aqui hay donde elegir. Estoy dudando entre Prakit bipol. 100w +-45v(post 15) ó Evens 100w bipol.(post 21). Mi pregunta es: son 100w a 4 ohm ? Si tengo +-42V 250VA. Al bajar la tensión, ¿me caven dos amplis con la potencia que dispongo? Ruego me recomiende alguno de estos, señor Fogonazo como moderador, y si no mandeme al lugar  correcto, ó a mamarla por tozudo,ó por inadecuado. perdonen mi ignorancia y gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Fogonazo

varapalo dijo:


> Gran variedad Fogonazo, Aqui hay donde elegir. Estoy dudando entre Prakit bipol. 100w +-45v(post 15) ó Evens 100w bipol.(post 21). Mi pregunta es: son 100w a 4 ohm ? Si tengo +-42V 250VA. Al bajar la tensión, ¿me caven dos amplis con la potencia que dispongo? Ruego me recomiende alguno de estos, señor Fogonazo como moderador, y si no mandeme al lugar  correcto, ó a mamarla por tozudo,ó por inadecuado. perdonen mi ignorancia y gracias de todos modos.



Ver el archivo adjunto 91657​Este esquema *NO* es de mis preferidos, fuente simple y acople a capacitor 

Ver el archivo adjunto 91640​
Este otro lo armé y me dio muchas satisfacciones, es simple, potente y muy baja distorsión.

Ver el archivo adjunto 91752​
El *EVENS* parece estar bien desarrollado, pro *no* tengo mayores referencias. Tendría que realizar una simulación como para conocer mejor su funcionamiento.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador MA-200

100W/8Ω 200/4Ω con protección contra cortocircuitos*















​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Jesus Spain

Ya siento si me salgo del hilo pero es una pregunta que siempre me hago cuando veo esta configuración del filtro paso banda: C y R en serie y Cy R en paralelo en lugar del clasico filtro paso alto seguido de filtro paso bajo. ¿Que diferencia hay entre utilizar esta topología para implementar un filtro paso banda y no la clásica?

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo

*C31+C32+R21* forman un Pasa-Altos de muy baja frecuencia de corte.
Se emplea un electrolítico y un cerámico en paralelo para que el cerámico corrija las falencias que tienen los electrolíticos ante las señales de audio.

*Capacitores en audio*

*R19* desacopla la fuente de audio respecto del amplificador cuando comienza a trabajar el filtro pasa-bajos (A frecuencias muy elevadas)
Si no se colocara, el filtro sería menos eficiente y se sobrecargaría la fuente de señal de audio.
Se colocaron 2 filtros pasa-bajos *C33+R20* y *C37+R40* para lograr 2 pendientes de atenuación, primero suave y luego mas abrupta.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 500W/8Ω Bipolares

±80Vcc Incluye protección contra cortocircuitos*












​


----------



## CHUWAKA

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 500W/8Ω Bipolares
> 
> ±80Vcc Incluye protección contra cortocircuitos*




Ver el archivo adjunto 96316  ¿¿¿¿???? hola en el diagrama veo 2 presets vr1 yvr2 y en el pbc no aparece me perdi de algo??? gracias y buenas noches


----------



## Fogonazo

jose circuit dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 96316  ¿¿¿¿???? hola en el diagrama veo 2 presets vr1 yvr2 y en el pbc no aparece me perdi de algo??? gracias y buenas noches



El de simetría se omitió intencionalmente.
El de ajuste de corriente de reposo se reemplazó con una resistencia fija (Gain)


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 300 W/4Ω 

±50Vcc con protección contra cortocircuitos*





​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador MA-2400*

*500W/8Ω 1000W/4Ω  ±45Vcc a ±95Vcc*








































​
Son 2 versiones con diferencias mínimas, una es con ajuste de simetría y biass y la otra sin ajuste de simetría y polarización fija.
El diseño de PCB corresponde a la versión con ajustes, lo que no quita que mediante un par de puentes sirva para la otra versión.



*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 60W/8Ω 100/4Ω

±35Vcc Con bipolares de bajo costo*





​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador con salida Sciklay

±40Vcc 100W/4Ω*





​
*Un-Sound.Com*​

Simulación para Multisim 12


----------



## cmontoya

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador PRAKIT (MOSFET)
> 
> 100W ±56V*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91640
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91642
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91641​
> Este mismo amplificador pero con filtro sub-graves lo publiqué por aquí:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/combo-amplificador-filtro-pasa-bajos-variable-89900/
> Ambas opciones son "Altamente" recomendables.




Hola
Excelentes aportes Fogonazo, de ver tanta variedad de amplificadores me anime a armar uno sencillo  pero que sea MOSFET ya que esa clase de amplificadores no tengo ni uno…… pues bueno mirando el esquema vi que tiene unos  componentes  muy difíciles de conseguir.
Ya que ya lo has armado te pido el consejo  do cuales serial los posibles remplazos para estos componentes.
-El A1016 lo puede reemplazar por el  A1015???
-El D666 lo puede reemplazar por MJE340 o el BD139???
- B646 lo puede reemplazar por MJE350??
-Los MOSFET de potencia K1058 y J162 por IRFP240 y IRF9240???
Agradecería que me compartiera tus experiencias, una última cosa la bobina  que esta ala salida me puede servir una de 5uH????
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola
> Excelentes aportes Fogonazo, de ver tanta variedad de amplificadores me anime a armar uno sencillo  pero que sea MOSFET ya que esa clase de amplificadores no tengo ni uno…… pues bueno mirando el esquema vi que tiene unos  componentes  muy difíciles de conseguir.
> Ya que ya lo has armado te pido el consejo  do cuales serial los posibles remplazos para estos componentes.
> -El A1016 lo puede reemplazar por el  A1015???


Nones, mejor 2N5401


> -El D666 lo puede reemplazar por MJE340 o el BD139???


Solo por el MJE340


> - B646 lo puede reemplazar por MJE350??


Sip


> -Los MOSFET de potencia K1058 y J162 por IRFP240 y IRF9240???


Sip. 


> Agradecería que me compartiera tus experiencias, una última cosa la bobina  que esta ala salida me puede servir una de 5uH????
> Saludos.


Serían mejor unos 15/27µH


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador + Previo IA-60

30W Estéreo alta calidad *















​
En el archivo comprimido se encuentran: diseño de PCB a tamaño real, distribución y cableado.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador Micron 50 S

60W/8Ω 85W/4Ω ±25 a ±35Vcc *

*NO* posee capacitor de entrada, así que habrá que verificar que el previo *SI* lo tenga en su salida







​


----------



## osk_rin

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador Micron 50 S
> 
> 60W/8Ω 85W/4Ω ±25 a ±35Vcc *
> 
> *NO* posee capacitor de entrada, así que habrá que verificar que el previo *SI* lo tenga en su salida
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 97049
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 97050
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 97051
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 97052​



muchas gracias fogo, yo lo vi en la pag de UN-SOUND.COM pero no tenia esquema, asi que revise el post y vuala! ya lo habias publicado 

¿¿¿¿¿quien se anima a probarlo?????  

Investigando me encontre esto:


----------



## edgard22

Buenas tardes a todos, quería compartir y además comentar este amplificador que encontré hace ya un tiempo (no me acuerdo dónde). Parece un clase D muy básico, decidí ponerlo acá porque es thailandés, aunque se sale de la topología de lo hasta ahora propuesto en el tema. (Si está fuera de lugar, pido disculpas.) Se trata de un amplificador estéreo de 60+60 completo, pre con ecualizador de dos bandas, circuito de protección para los parlantes, fuente, todo en la misma placa. Lo que me llamó la atención (algo que nunca había visto) es la fuente, que utiliza como elemento activo un triac. Me parece un peligro. A modo didáctico, como curiosidad me pareció interesante. Un saludo.

PD: Muy buena la recopilación, me encantó. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

​
A Fogo _*"No guta"*_


Intenté traducir el archivo pero me fue imposible, no llego a encontrar sentido alguno en la traducción.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador con TDA7294 "Servo" 

con protección de parlantes incluida*​
*¿ Y por que servo ?*
Se dice amplificador servo porque posee una realimentación "Activa" para tensiones continuas que disminuye sensiblemente la tensión de offset







​
Lo conseguí en esta página:
*Un-Sound.Com*​

Pero proviene de una página China


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador con PRAKIT PA-19" *

*30W en base a TDA2030*















*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Delphos

Fogonazo dijo:


> *JBL-6290 UREI (Entrada Balanceada)
> 
> 300W/8Ω-600W/4Ω-1200W/8Ω (En modo puente)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]​




Hola amigos del foro, realice la simulación de este ampli que compartio el maestro fogonazo y pues al parecer se comporta bien, no realice ningún cambio en valores, solo algunos transistores que no aparecieron en la base de datos del multisim, todo lo simule de acuerdo al layout...

En la etapa de potencia, le puse resistencias de 0.33 en los emisores y resistencias de 10 ohm en las bases,  no se si estos valores estén bien,( no soy profesional del tema, solo aficionado), y  no se cuenta con esos datos en la información que nos brindo el maestro fogonazo y tome esa configuración de otro circuito.

90 vcd de alimentación
6 pares de transistores  en etapa de potencia
4 ohoms
671 watts de salida
0.176 de THD
 Aunque no es muy común ver amplificadores de la marca JBL, al menos por mi país, en la simulación parece tener una buena respuesta.
les comparto la simulación en multisim 12, si alguien le da una mirada haber si puede hacer favor de comentar si esta bien, o comentar si alguien a tenido alguna experiencia con amplificadores JBL ya que no son muy mencionados en este foro.

Gracias y saludos cordiales​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 70W / 8Ω MOSFET 

Cuasicomplementario ± 35Vcc




*


















*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## angelux

estoy extasiado con tantos amp de tan buena calidad esto es el paraíso para mi, gracias por tanta información, son nuevo en la electrónica lo que tengo es un año estudiando TSU en electrónica espero me presten el apoyo que requiero para convertirme en un experto como ustedes y espero me perdonen si alguna vez hago alguna pregunta pregunta estúpida pero como les digo soy nuevo en esto.



amigo fogonazo me podrías dar las medidas del impreso pbc de la  Driver JX3000


----------



## Fogonazo

angelux dijo:


> . . .amigo fogonazo me podrías dar las medidas del impreso pbc de la  Driver JX3000



Para este u otro caso:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## Delphos

Delphos dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, realice la simulación de este ampli que compartio el maestro fogonazo y pues al parecer se comporta bien, no realice ningún cambio en valores, solo algunos transistores que no aparecieron en la base de datos del multisim, todo lo simule de acuerdo al layout...
> 
> En la etapa de potencia, le puse resistencias de 0.33 en los emisores y resistencias de 10 ohm en las bases,  no se si estos valores estén bien,( no soy profesional del tema, solo aficionado), y  no se cuenta con esos datos en la información que nos brindo el maestro fogonazo y tome esa configuración de otro circuito.
> 
> 90 vcd de alimentación
> 6 pares de transistores  en etapa de potencia
> 4 ohoms
> 671 watts de salida
> 0.176 de THD
> Aunque no es muy común ver amplificadores de la marca JBL, al menos por mi país, en la simulación parece tener una buena respuesta.
> les comparto la simulación en multisim 12, si alguien le da una mirada haber si puede hacer favor de comentar si esta bien, o comentar si alguien a tenido alguna experiencia con amplificadores JBL ya que no son muy mencionados en este foro.
> 
> Gracias y saludos cordiales



Hola amigos del foro, ya realize el pcb de este amplificador en pcb wizard (JBL6290-UREI-MEGATECH),me cito a mi mismo porque no he visto ni un solo comentario de la simulacion que subi con anterioridad, y pues ya estoy dudando en armar este drivery mi duda es porque soy novato en este tema de los amplificadores de potencia.
Alguien me podria hacer favor de aconsejarme si es conveniente armar este driver

Mil gracias y saludos a toda la comunidad.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 70W / 8Ω MOSFET
> 
> Cuasicomplementario ± 35Vcc*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98330
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98329
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98328
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98358​
> 
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



en lugar del preset de 5 k ,hay una r de 2,7k ,esta bien o hay que poner el preset en ese lugar?.
digo para ajustar mejor el bias,
se ve bueno el esquema,me dan ganas de probarlo


----------



## SKYFALL

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador MA-2400
> 
> 500W/8Ω 1000W/4Ω  ±45Vcc a ±95Vcc*



Hola Fogonazo te felicito por tu post muy interesante, respecto de este amplificador veo que esta diagramada la parte del driver pero los transistores de potencia no estan con su PCB, tendrias tu este circuito impreso para los transistores de salida, de igual forma si no los tienes no interesa pues es facil de elaborar, muy tentadores todos los amplificadores.


----------



## jlpua

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador con salida Sciklay
> 
> ±40Vcc 100W/4Ω*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96731
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96732
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96733​[url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]
> 
> Simulación para Multisim 12


 bbuenas tardes 
Amigo fogonaso voy a realizar este proyecto con un trafo de 30+/- a 6 A dendria alguna sugerencia adicional para tener en cuenta, de antemano quisiera cambiar R 10 22K por una de 18K 

Muchas felicitaciones por sus aportes y recomendaciones, le agradezco su atencion y a la espera de sus comentarios
Jose Luis Pua


----------



## Fogonazo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en lugar del preset de 5 k ,hay una r de 2,7k ,esta bien o hay que poner el preset en ese lugar?.
> digo para ajustar mejor el bias,
> se ve bueno el esquema,me dan ganas de probarlo



No es conveniente, porque la tensión de Gate de los MOSFET varia bastante y te podrían quedar con demasiada corriente (*Muy malo*) o poca corriente (*No tan malo*)
_____________________________________


Ferchito dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo te felicito por tu post muy interesante,


!     Gracias    ¡    


> respecto de este amplificador veo que esta diagramada la parte del driver pero los transistores de potencia no estan con su PCB, tendrias tu este circuito impreso para los transistores de salida, de igual forma si no los tienes no interesa pues es facil de elaborar, muy tentadores todos los amplificadores.





Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Antes que pregunten _*¿ Donde van los transistores de salida ?*_
> Los transistores de salida se montan fuera de la placa presentada, la cual es el "Driver".
> La gran mayoría de los esquemas que voy a ir publicando tienen esa configuración PCB Driver + Transistores directos al disipador. . .



No tengo PCB de la etapa de salida, pero puedes emplear alguno de los diseños que si la incluyen
_____________________________________


jlpua dijo:


> bbuenas tardes
> Amigo fogonaso voy a realizar este proyecto con un trafo de 30+/- a 6 A dendria alguna sugerencia adicional para tener en cuenta, de antemano quisiera cambiar R 10 22K por una de 18K


 R10 es de 5,6KΩ


> Muchas felicitaciones por sus aportes y recomendaciones, le agradezco su atencion y a la espera de sus comentarios
> Jose Luis Pua



!  Gracias ¡


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador Clase "H" 400W/8Ω

±40Vcc y ±80Vcc*









​

*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## ls2k

Fogonazo eres un crack, todos están bonitos y espero que funcionen. Estoy interesado en armar alguno para empezar, uno chico puede ser, ¿cual me recomiendas? nunca he armado unoa  transistores y quiero tener mi primera vez :$ Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

ls2k dijo:


> Fogonazo eres un crack, todos están bonitos y espero que funcionen. Estoy interesado en armar alguno para empezar, uno chico puede ser, ¿cual me recomiendas? nunca he armado unoa  transistores y quiero tener mi primera vez :$ Saludos


 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/831662/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/837177/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/839136/ _
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/816485/ _

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiatico-97530/#post798577


----------



## mark7612

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador Clase "H" 400W/8Ω
> 
> ±40Vcc y ±80Vcc*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98984
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98987
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98985
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98986
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98988​
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



hola amigo fogonazo este amplificador trabaja solamente a 8 Ω o tambien puede trabajar a 4 Ω ?


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador Accuphase E 210 (Clone)

150 W/8Ω 250W/4Ω*













​



*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 40 W / 8 Ω o 75 W / 4 Ω*

*±35 Vcc*

*Con transistores de bajo coste*​

*Hubo un cambio de transistores y habrá que corregir la disposición de patas en el diseño del impreso*
















*Versión estéreo*












*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Este NO es asiático, pero no sabía donde colocarlo, así que vino a caer aquí

Utiliza el DRIVER LME49811 de Texas *




​
*Posee unas características mucho muy interesantes*



> • Input sensitivity: 0.88 V (137 W / 8 Ohm, THD+N = 0.1%)
> 0.91 V (145 W / 8 Ohm, THD+N = 1%)
> • Input impedance: 15 kOhm
> • Continuous output power: 137 W into 8 Ohm (THD+N = 0.1%)
> 145 W into 8 Ohm (THD+N = 1%)
> 220 W into 4 Ohm (THD+N = 0.1%)
> 233 W into 4 Ohm (THD+N = 1%)
> • Peak/music power: 218 W into 8 Ohm (THD+N = 10%)
> (DC supply voltage ±56.8 V) 175 W (8 Ohm, THD + N = 1%)
> 165 W (8 Ohm, THD + N = 0.1%)
> 395 W (4 Ohm, THD + N = 10%)
> 316 W (4 Ohm, THD + N = 1%)
> 299 W (4 Ohm, THD + N = 0.1%)
> • Power bandwidth: 2.1 Hz to 125 kHz (50 W / 8 Ohm)
> • Slew rate: 26.7 V/µs
> • Risetime: 2.4 µs
> • Signal to noise ratio: > 94 dB (linear, B = 22 Hz to 22 kHz)
> (reference 1 W / 8 Ohm) > 97 dBA
> • Harmonic distortion plus noise: 0.0033% (1 kHz, 1 W / 8 Ohm)
> (B = 80 kHz) 0.0006% (1 kHz, 50 W / 8 Ohm)
> 0.006% (20 kHz, 50 W / 8 Ohm)
> 0.0047% (1 kHz, 1 W / 4 Ohm)
> 0.0009% (1 kHz, 100 W / 4 Ohm)
> 0.009% (20 kHz, 100 W / 4 Ohm)
> • Intermodulation distortion: 0.002% (1 W / 8 Ohm)
> (50 Hz : 7 kHz = 4 : 1) 0.0009% (50 W / 8 Ohm)
> 0.003% (1 W / 4 Ohm)
> 0.0026% (100 W / 4 Ohm)
> • Dynamic IM distortion: 0.0033% (1 W / 8 Ohm)
> ((3.15 kHz square wave) + 0.0022% (50 W / 8 Ohm)
> 15 kHz sine wave 0.0045% (1 W / 4 Ohm)
> 0.0027% (100 W / 4 Ohm)
> • Damping factor: 560 (1 kHz / 8 Ohm)
> 311 (20 kHz / 8 Ohm)
> 
> • Efficiency: 70.6% (8 Ohm, THD+N = 0.1%)
> (DC supply) 72.5% (8 Ohm, THD+N = 1%)
> 68.5% (4 Ohm, THD+N = 0.1%)
> 70.5% (4 Ohm, THD+N = 1%)
> • DC protection: +0.55 V / -0.86 V
> • DC output offset: 0.2 mV (max. 0.6 mV)
> • Switch-on delay: 6 s


----------



## Fogonazo

*Previo valvular trabajando con baja tensión

Esto NO es un amplificador, pero no sabía donde colocarlo, así que vino a caer aquí*







​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## DAXMO

Hola fogo, asi sin estudiarlo, este previo es para audio o microfono (instrumentos)? Este va para todo cuestion de adaptar la entrada, ta bueno. 
Saludos.


----------



## Delphos

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Previo valvular trabajando con baja tensión
> 
> Esto NO es un amplificador, pero no sabía donde colocarlo, así que vino a caer aquí*​




Buen circuito amigo fogo, la cuestión con estos circuitos a válvulas es donde conseguirlas, tiene muchos años que no las fabrican.
 Si alguien sabe donde conseguirlas aca en mexico, le agradecere si me indica donde comprarlas.

Saludos​


----------



## el-rey-julien

las 12ax7  son fáciles de conseguir ,pregunta en los sitios donde los guitarristas


----------



## Fogonazo

DAXMO dijo:


> Hola fogo, asi sin estudiarlo, este previo es para audio o microfono (instrumentos)? Este va para todo cuestion de adaptar la entrada, ta bueno.
> Saludos.



Así tal cual está solo sirve para agregar una "Coloratura" valvular a una señal, de 100mV o mas.

Que yo conozca existe todavía una fábrica de válvulas, Sovtek (Rusia) y me comentaron que hay otras 2 en China.


----------



## Rorschach

Fogonazo dijo:


> Así tal cual está solo sirve para agregar una "Coloratura" valvular a una señal, de 100mV o mas.
> 
> Que yo conozca existe todavía una fábrica de válvulas, Sovtek (Rusia) y me comentaron que hay otras 2 en China.



Hay en la actualidad varias fábricas:
Las 2 fábricas chinas son Shuguang y Sino,y la calidad mmmmm...,fábricas rusas hay aparte de Sovtek,unas cuantas más,Electro-Harmonix; Groove tubes; Ruby;Winged C; Tungsol Reissue;Mullard Reissue; y las Eslovacas JJ Electronics (ex Tesla), asi que por lo visto no hay inconvenientes en conseguir válvulas de audio, para los más nostálgicos,se consiguen también válvulas NOS (New Old Stock),(Nuevas,Stock Viejo),de las famosas marcas de antaño.-

En cuanto al circuito descripto,esta bueno e interesante, pero al ver 2 resistores derivados en la carga de placa de tan distinto valor (135 KΩ y 470 Ω) me pareció dudoso y al analizar bien el circuito con el Silkscreen,no coinciden los valores de los resistores de cátodo,de grilla,de placa; los capacitores de acoplamiento, los electrolíticos de las 3 fuentes, etc,etc,etc,.-
¿Cuales serán los valores correctos?, la verdad que nuestros colegas asiáticos debieran hacer un esfuerzo y publicar con mayor exactitud los proyectos y/o circuitos.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador "Biema" 250W/8Ω 500W/4Ω*

*±65Vcc Con protección contra cortocircuitos y 
CC sobre el parlante
Con y Sin entrada balanceada*



*Esquema:*








*LayOut amplificador solamente:*







*LayOut amplificador con entrada balanceada y protección de parlantes:*







*LayOut fuente de alimentación*







*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigo Andrew, veo que armaste el JBL, podrias comentar tus experiencias?? que tal potencia y desempeño?? me interesa armar este ampli, gracias por tu respuesta.
Saludos.


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 500W/8Ω Bipolares
> 
> ±80Vcc Incluye protección contra cortocircuitos*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96316
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96317
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96321
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96319
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96318
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96320​



saludos fogonazo estaba viendo este amplificador y me llamo la atencion tengo una pregunta hay un condensadoor entre la base de los drivers finales y +v  y el otro entre base y -v , que no esta el valor de ambos ,y observando el pcb no coincide con ninguno de los layout, o tal vez me perdi de algo saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos fogonazo estaba viendo este amplificador y me llamo la atencion tengo una pregunta hay un condensadoor entre la base de los drivers finales y +v  y el otro entre base y -v , que no esta el valor de ambos ,y observando el pcb no coincide con ninguno de los layout, o tal vez me perdi de algo saludos



Eos capacitores (Generalmente unos 68/150pF) corrigen la respuesta a frecuencia del transistor por efecto de la capacitancia parásita *Miller*


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador EVENS Audio AK-16A 

Harman Kardon 16 A (Clone)

150 W/8Ω 300 W / 4Ω ±75Vcc*


​

*Description*

Harman Kardon has improved an already superb power amplifier.
The Citation 16 has been hailed as rock stable and capable of handling any speaker load with ease.
The amplifier will realise the full potential of any loudspeaker; it is a power amplifier made for the most discriminating listener.

*Specifications*

Power output: 150 watts per channel into 8 (stereo)
Frequency response: 4Hz to 120kHz
Total harmonic distortion: 0.05%
Damping factor: 300
Input sensitivity: 1.25V
Signal to noise ratio: 100dB
Dimensions: 232 x 486 x 344mm
Weight: 24.9kg

*FogoNota:* Como muchos productos de alta calidad dan bastante mas de lo que dice, este amplificador puede entregar hasta *500W sobre 4Ω*




















​* Lista de materiales:*








*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## chacarock

que hermooooooso bicho


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador con MOSFET complementarios

150 W/8Ω 300 W / 4Ω ±50Vcc*






​


----------



## Sr. Domo

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador Micron 50 S
> 
> 60W/8Ω 85W/4Ω ±25 a ±35Vcc *
> 
> *NO* posee capacitor de entrada, así que habrá que verificar que el previo *SI* lo tenga en su salida
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 97049​



una pregunta, le puedo cambiar los transistores chicos por otros como por los 2SC1815, 2SA1015 o los 2SC945 y 2SA733 o los 2SA539 y no me acuerdo su complemento...? y su THD es aceptable?


----------



## Fogonazo

domonation dijo:


> una pregunta, le puedo cambiar los transistores chicos por otros como por los 2SC1815, 2SA1015 o los 2SC945 y 2SA733 o los 2SA539 y no me acuerdo su complemento...?


Sip, ¿ Y que esperas lograr ?


> y su THD es aceptable?


Su distorsión debería ser *inaudible*, pero relativamente alta ya que trabaja en Clase *"B"*


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola fogonazo te consulto referente al ultimo amp mosfet el pm-150 en el esquema y el pcb se aprecia el preset del bias sin embargo en las imagenes del montaje donde va el mismo se ve una resistencia fija! es conveniente en ese caso regular el bias y obtener un valor y reepazar por un resistor fijo????. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Hola fogonazo te consulto referente al ultimo amp mosfet el pm-150 en el esquema y el pcb se aprecia el preset del bias sin embargo en las imagenes del montaje donde va el mismo se ve una resistencia fija! es conveniente en ese caso regular el bias y obtener un valor y reepazar por un resistor fijo????. Saludos



Esto ya lo comenté en algún lado. 

Una vez ajustado el biass se reemplaza el preset por una resistencia fija del mismo valor que da el ajuste del preset.

*Como ventaja:*
Es inmune a los fallos de contacto que puede tener el cursor del preset
Da un ajuste correcto a la etapa de salida, siempre que "Todos" los transistores sean iguales  

*Como desventaja:* 
*NO* da un ajuste correcto a la etapa de salida, porque "Todos" los transistores *NO* son iguales


----------



## Sr. Domo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, ¿ Y que esperas lograr ?
> 
> Su distorsión debería ser *inaudible*, pero relativamente alta ya que trabaja en Clase *"B"*



Nada, lo que pasa es que son los unicos transistores que tengo  y otros tan raros que no se si sean transistores en realidad.

Clase B? Eso explica la sensación de ruido molesto en el fondo del sonido amplificado cuando lo probé?


----------



## Fogonazo

domonation dijo:


> Nada, lo que pasa es que son los unicos transistores que tengo  y otros tan raros que no se si sean transistores en realidad.
> 
> Clase B? Eso explica la sensación de ruido molesto en el fondo del sonido amplificado cuando lo probé?



Nop.
La distorsión de cruce si bien se encuentra presente en todo el rango de potencia, se hace mas presente a muy bajo volumen *y con señal*, a mayor volumen se enmascara y pasa mas desapercibida
Si tienes ruido busca otro problema.


¿ Como es el ruido ?


----------



## SERGIOD

*sugerencia* por que no crean un sub-foro para cada uno de estos amplificadores; ya que cada uno de ellos es diferente del otro y si tocamos  cada uno de ellos en forma dispersa esto se convirtiera en un gran lio


----------



## Sr. Domo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop.
> La distorsión de cruce si bien se encuentra presente en todo el rango de potencia, se hace mas presente a muy bajo volumen *y con señal*, a mayor volumen se enmascara y pasa mas desapercibida
> Si tienes ruido busca otro problema.
> 
> 
> ¿ Como es el ruido ?



Ah, ok. Pues el ruido lo escucho antes de llegar a 1/4 de la potencia total (antes de que empiece a distorsionar por el recorte de las señal), sea la frecuencia que sea o sea la canción o sonido se percibe ese ruido, muy poco pero lo percibo. No es el ruido de la mala filtración, ya que la fuente usada para este circuito emplea más de 6800µF por rama. 
El ruido que digo es como algo así como si no se reproducieran algunos sonidos correctamete, se puede decir como si les "faltara un pedazo" O el ruido se asemeja un poco como cuando una estación de radio mo está muy bien sintonizada, si se entiende lo que dicen, pero en el fondo hay algo que impida que el audio salga muy limpio.

Y como tu mismo dices "La distorsión de cruce si bien se encuentra presente en todo el rango de potencia, *se hace mas presente a muy bajo volumen*

Y es precisamente cuando el volumen es muy bajo cuando el ruido se escucha más, subiendo el volumen a más de 1/4 de su potencia el ruido ya no está.

Probé inyectando en su entrada una frecuencia de 1KHz y pasa lo mismo, también frecuencias de 100Hz, 10KHz, etc...
Y ese ruido se sigue oyendo a bajo volumen. Intenté estas pruebas en varios amplificadores de varias potencias y clases A, AB y B y en donde se escucha este ruido es más que nada en los clase B, en los clase AB en uno que otro, pero es porque su corriente en reposo lo la ajusto correctamente todavía.

salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo

No creo que ese defecto provenga de la clase de amplificador. 

Intenta lo siguiente, agrega un diodo mas en serie con los dos que ya están (1N4148)
Prueba la calidad de audio verificando la temperatura de la etapa de salida 

Ver el archivo adjunto 97049​


----------



## Sr. Domo

Fogonazo dijo:


> No creo que ese defecto provenga de la clase de amplificador.
> 
> Intenta lo siguiente, agrega un diodo mas en serie con los dos que ya están (1N4148)
> Prueba la calidad de audio verificando la temperatura de la etapa de salida
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 97049​



Ok, entonces lo pruebo y al rato doy resultados.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador Tastech 140W/8Ω 240W/4Ω

±50Vcc*






​


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola
******* saludos a tierra colector del amplificador bt mi amigo Kritsana de Loeitech
un cordial saludo
andrew01: Cool:


----------



## Fogonazo

andrew01 dijo:


> ¡Hola
> ******* saludos a tierra colector del amplificador bt mi amigo Kritsana de Loeitech
> un cordial saludo
> andrew01: Cool:



¿ Tienes el circuito de este amplificador ?


----------



## andrew01

ola Sir
************* saludos theres ninguna esquemática su un qsc1300 pequeños valores del circuito de los componentes cambiados
un cordial saludo
andrew0


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador NDFL 60W / 8 Ω  

±45Vcc

Con Realimentaciones Múltiples Anidadas

(Nested Differentiating Feedback Loops)
*​
*No* son muy frecuentes los cambios radicales dentro del audio.
Se mejoran materiales, se optimizan tecnologías pero básicamente son las mismas que hace 80 años.
Este esquema de los 80' es un cambio radical, en lugar de un único lazo de realimentación hay interactuando varios anidados.
A simple vista se parece a muchos otros esquemas de amplificadores, mirando con atensión se nota que no se parece a ninguno.

¿ Y por que vino a parar esto aquí si son amplificadores asiáticos ?
Si bien la teoría del circuito, que se encuentra en el archivo comprimido está en ingles, el diseño de la PCB sigue siendo asiático. 

*Edit:*
Agregué la teoría de diseño de este tipo de amplificadores













​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 60W / 8Ω, 80W / 4Ω ±40Vcc a ±50Vcc

Con protección contra cortos, calidad audiófilo y componentes económicos*​
Como precaución, *NO* todos los 2N3055/2N2955 son adecuados para trabajar con 80/100Vcc, se debe confirmar la procedencia (Fábrica) y constatar con el datasheet, ante la duda colocar MJ15003/MJ15004


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola
******** saludos sólo quieren compartir ostrippers GLA AMPLIFICADOR este amplificador tiene una calidad de sonido excepcional que he hecho casi todos los amplificadores en diferentes foros de este amplificador
es la mejor calidad de audiófilo que ha sido probado por mí es escalable hasta 800 watts con 10 pares de salida de 2 ohmios de impedancia de salida
un cordial saludo
andrew01: Approval:


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 120W / 8Ω, 240W / 4Ω 
±56Vcc
Con protección contra cortos, calidad audiófilo
y componentes económicos*


----------



## andrew01

Hola
******** alta potencia conductor última etapa audiófilo calidad 0.004% de distorsión saludos
85 voltios dc + / -
un cordial saludo
andrew0: D


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 2 * 35W / 8Ω ±33.5Vcc

Incluye "Todo" en la misma placa*













​
*Datasheet TDA7250*


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Con esa tensión te estará rondando los 350 a 400W RMS en 8Ohm


----------



## jlpua

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 40 W / 8 Ω o 75 W / 4 Ω
> 
> ±35 Vcc
> 
> Con transistores de bajo coste*​*
> 
> Hubo un cambio de transistores y habrá que corregir la disposición de patas en el diseño del impreso*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99267
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99268
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99270
> 
> *Versión estéreo*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99269
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99271​
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



Buenas tardes 
Amigo fogonazo esta distribución podría ser buena o si hay que corregir por favor hagamelo saber


----------



## Fogonazo

jlpua dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Amigo fogonazo esta distribución podría ser buena o si hay que corregir por favor hagamelo saber



*Q1, Q2, Q6 y Q7* están invertidos, emisor en lugar del Colector


----------



## jlpua

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Q1, Q2, Q6 y Q7* están invertidos, emisor en lugar del Colector



Uufffff garrafal eso, no me fije, de pronto por la facilidad y velocidad que me esta dando proteus para los pbc, gracias por su opinion corrijo y pruebo  a ver los resultados, de seguro que enviare los soportes de los avances

Nuevante gracias

Jose Luis pua



			
				jlpua dijo:
			
		

> Uufffff garrafal eso, no me fije, de pronto por la facilidad y velocidad que me esta dando proteus para los pbc, gracias por su opinion corrijo y pruebo  a ver los resultados, de seguro que enviare los soportes de los avances,
> 
> 
> 
> Nuevante gracias
> 
> Jose Luis pua



aunque nose si vale, la configuracion de pastillaje de Q1 Q2 BC557  es esa la que me da proteus en ARES, en cuanto a Q7 Q6 si estan invertidos  y al testear los transistores que poseo me da igua EBC (BC557), ya que en el diagrama el error garrafal era un 547 por un 557


----------



## EXFLACO

Andrew pcb files para este amplificador


----------



## rubenchaco

Don Fogonazo y amigos ustedes que esta en el tema de amplificadores asiáticos por las dudas no tendrían algo de la firma logitek, lo que estoy buscando es esto _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/index51.html#post860643_, tal ves publique en el lugar equivocado, ya busque en todo el foro el circuito y por san google sin resultados positivos. el trafo es de 86v 43v 0v 43v 86v ca y 19 amper y la tarjeta es muy rara al menos para mi ya que tiene un estabilizador de tensión para los tr finales. Son 13 5200 y 13 1943 osea 26 tr de los cuales  2 son parte del drive y 4 del estabilizador de tensión. La idea seria reformarla, trabajar solamente con 43v 0v 43v ca osea 60 volts por rama y eliminar el estabilizador y dejar 8 tr en total a la salida. Saludos.


----------



## Delphos

Delphos dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, realice la simulación de este ampli que compartio el maestro fogonazo y pues al parecer se comporta bien, no realice ningún cambio en valores, solo algunos transistores que no aparecieron en la base de datos del multisim, todo lo simule de acuerdo al layout...
> 
> En la etapa de potencia, le puse resistencias de 0.33 en los emisores y resistencias de 10 ohm en las bases,  no se si estos valores estén bien,( no soy profesional del tema, solo aficionado), y  no se cuenta con esos datos en la información que nos brindo el maestro fogonazo y tome esa configuración de otro circuito.
> 
> 90 vcd de alimentación
> 6 pares de transistores  en etapa de potencia
> 4 ohoms
> 671 watts de salida
> 0.176 de THD
> Aunque no es muy común ver amplificadores de la marca JBL, al menos por mi país, en la simulación parece tener una buena respuesta.
> les comparto la simulación en multisim 12, si alguien le da una mirada haber si puede hacer favor de comentar si esta bien, o comentar si alguien a tenido alguna experiencia con amplificadores JBL ya que no son muy mencionados en este foro.
> 
> Gracias y saludos cordiales



Que tal amigos, pues reportandome con los avances de este driver, ya tengo listo el pcb y ya estoy montando componenetes, aunque estoy un poco confundido por lo que comento el compañero  kowaki en este mismo hilo, de que este layout que subio el maestro fogonazo, es prototipo y el original tiene algunos componentes extra, en la simulacion se comporto bien, ya veremos en la vida real ahora que lo termine haber como se comporta, por ahora estoy esperando los transistores que me faltan para terminar de armarlo.
hay les informo como me va con este driver.

Saludos


----------



## foro666

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 60W / 8Ω, 80W / 4Ω
> 
> ±40Vcc a ±50Vcc
> 
> Con protección contra cortos, calidad audiófilo
> 
> y componentes económicos*​



  La palabra audiófilo siempre llama la atención. He intentado simularlo, pero no me ha funcionado bien. Seguramente tendré algo mal.

   Lo que si he observado es que es practicamente calcado (salvo el valor de alguna resistencia o transistor) a otro que me parece tambien bastante interesante, por las mismas cualidades. Diseño con no demasiados componenetes, componentes baratos y faciles de encontrar. Este circuito lo iba a poner en un nuevo post, pero es casi igual que el de Fogonazo, y buscando en el foro ya se ha enseñado como "fotos de amplificadores".

  Lo he simulado y me ha dado 0.009 de thd a 1kH y 20w y 0.026 a 20kH y 20w

  Otro detalle interesante es la protección que tiene. Es la primera vez que la veo.

  Reconoceran de donde procede por la tipología de la hoja.


----------



## SERGIOD

foro666 dijo:


> La palabra audiófilo siempre llama la atención. He intentado simularlo, pero no me ha funcionado bien. Seguramente tendré algo mal.
> 
> Lo que si he observado es que es practicamente calcado (salvo el valor de alguna resistencia o transistor) a otro que me parece tambien bastante interesante, por las mismas cualidades. Diseño con no demasiados componenetes, componentes baratos y faciles de encontrar. Este circuito lo iba a poner en un nuevo post, pero es casi igual que el de Fogonazo, y buscando en el foro ya se ha enseñado como "fotos de amplificadores".
> 
> Lo he simulado y me ha dado 0.009 de thd a 1kH y 20w y 0.026 a 20kH y 20w
> 
> Otro detalle interesante es la protección que tiene. Es la primera vez que la veo.
> 
> Reconoceran de donde procede por la tipología de la hoja.



Si no me equivoco ese diagrama es de Silicon chip pero no recuerdo cual de ellos exactamente


----------



## Fogonazo

SERGIOD dijo:


> Si no me equivoco ese diagrama es de Silicon chip pero no recuerdo cual de ellos exactamente



http://archive.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30285/article.html

http://archive.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30296/article.html


----------



## jlpua

Bueno a qui les presento el proyecto del amigo fogonaso 40w realizado y probado con un trafo +/-22 y se adiciono un condensador de 10uf a la entrada, funciono perfecto,  como fue presentado en el archivo de proteus el pbc lo rediseñe para el uso de transistores tip"s con transisitores de potencia Tip 35 .36,  el sonido es excelente y a qui subo las imajenes, mas adelante lo subire mas completo ya que pienso realizarlo estereo,
Quiero agradecer y felicitar al amigo fogonazo por compartir este circuito y sus muy atinadas opiniones que me ayudaron a despejar muchas dudas, atravez del post
Att Jlpua

Ver el archivo adjunto 99267​


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador Hafler  X-3 (MOSFET)
> 
> ± 70V 250W*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91614
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91616
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91615
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91617
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91618
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91619
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91621​
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



me da la impresión que el diagrama no coincide con la serigrafia de los pcbs corrijanme si no es asi por favor


----------



## Kowaky

victor6298 dijo:


> me da la impresión que el diagrama no coincide con la serigrafia de los pcbs corrijanme si no es asi por favor


 

@victor6298, no es que sea impresión es que es así, el diagrama es del original Hafler: http://www.hafler.com/techsupport/pdf/DH-500_amp_man.pdf , pero eso depende de la versión, de ahí mismo se crearon estos PCB tipo experimento, tampoco coincide el Layout con el pcb, en un comentario muy similar a estos, mencione que estos son PCB experimentales, no son clones los originales a estos son bastante similares pero no son idénticos, estos hay que corregirlos no todos, pero algunos si están muy dudosos, entre estos esta los que las imágenes como pcb y Layout están descentradas, no están milimetradas, algunas imágenes tienen mayor tamaño y cosas así, el pcb experimental es gratis pero uno por su cuenta debe informarse muy bien de este mismo si lo va a realizar, corregirlo si es necesario tanto en el diseño como fijarse muy bien si están bien situados los componentes, si falta algún elemento, si es casi idéntico al original, también adaptar el tamaño del pcb para imprimir y muchas cosas mas, aquí subo el mismo pcb centrado, pero si hay que milimetrarlo para tener un buen diseño "Milimetrar es que el espacio entre las pistas sea el mismo en todo el PCB, dura tarea de diseño pero queda como Dios manda  así que estas 2 versiones las pueden realizar con confianza.

Quiero aclarar que la Hafler versión X-3 usa máximo 10 มอสเฟต "Su Significado es Mosfet" Es decir solo aguanta 10 Mosfet.







Hafler Versión X-7




Aporto el diagrama y manual del Hafler P1000W: http://www.hafler.com/techsupport/pdf/MAN1482B_P1000_man.pdf

Nota: UN-SOUND SALES New Rain Black, tiene un cierre temporal y automático de DNS & IP a ciertos países bloqueándolos, a causa de extraer información y publicación de estos mismos sin previa autorización, por si algunos se encuentra con que ya no pueden entrar a la web, para buscar algo que sea de utilidad.


----------



## ni

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 120W / 8Ω, 240W / 4Ω
> 
> ±56Vcc
> 
> Con protección contra cortos, calidad audiófilo
> 
> y componentes económicos*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 101214
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 101215
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 101219
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 101218
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 101217
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 101216​



mmm. se parece mucho al amplificador Leach: 

http://users.ece.gatech.edu/~mleach/lowtim/graphics/ckt.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador con LM3886

pero con

buffer valvular*



















​

*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## fermeskop

necesitará esquema y placa para Megatec TRB-3600
 gracias

este foro es la mejor!
 muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador RAS100 y RAS300,

100 y 300W Respectivamente sobre 4Ω

±35Vcc y ±55Vcc*








​
_____________________________________



​
*Algo mas de data:*

*100W MOSFET Power Amplifier *
The circuit diagram shows a single channel of my simple MOSFET power amplifier. For stereo applications two identical units would be required. 

Although this amplifier was designed with simplicity and ease of construction as a primary goal, do not be mislead by its simplicity, it will compete with some of the best amplifiers around. 

I have decided to make the board very compact and included the resevoir caps and rectifier bridge on board therefore only a power transformer is needed to make it work. 

The output power is related to the power transformer rating that you choose to use. The table below shows approximate RMS power output for a particular transformer rating. The amplifier is stable with a supply voltage as low as +-12VDC, but this would be rather pointless as the power output will be only about 6 watts. 



Transformer VAC 	VA Rating 	RMS Output 
24 - 0 - 24 	120 	50 Watt 8 Ohms 
30 - 0 - 30 	180 	75 Watt 8 Ohms 
35 - 0 - 35 	226 	100 Watt 8 Ohms 

If you are planning a stereo amplifier use two seperate power transformers, one for each channel as it does make for a far better sounding amplifier. 

The circuit is very simple and uses two MPSA 56 (or BC 556C) as a differential input pair followed by BD 139-10 as differential VAS stage while a pair of BD 140-10 are used as a current mirror. 
Interestingly, adding the current mirror made no difference to distortion, but reduced the DC offset to less than 20mV. The improvement was noteworthy. 

The MOSFETS are Hitachi lateral devices, 2SK1058 (N-Channel) and 2SJ162 (P-Channel). 
These are designed specifically for audio, and are far more linear than the more common switching devices that many MOSFET amps use. 
Unfortunately, they are not cheap, but their performance in an audio circuit far exceeds vertical MOSFETS or HEXFETS. 
Note that using HEXFETS or any other vertical MOSFET type is not an option. They will fail in this circuit! 

The most critical aspect of the design is the PCB layout, and it is very doubtful that if you make your own board, that you will get performance even approaching mine. Power output is essentially unchanged, but distortion and stability are achieved by a compact and carefully designed layout for the front end and driver circuits, which minimises any adverse PCB track coupling that causes much higher distortion levels, and may cause oscillation. 

Please note: The output devices are mounted under the board facing up so that the whole board will be screwed down onto the heat sink. Remember to use silicon grease and mica whashers else you will be short circuiting the positive and negative power supplies. 


*Typical Amplifier Performance: *



Maximum Output: 	•  100 watts RMS 8 Ohms, •  170 watts rms into 4 Ohms 
Audio Frequency Linearity: 	•  20 Hz - 20 kHz (+0, -0.5 dB) 
Closed Loop Gain: 	•  32 dB 
Hum and Noise: 	•  -92 dB (input short circuit) 
Output Offset Voltage: 	•  Less than 13 mV (input short circuit) 
Phase Linearity: 	•  Less than 13 0 (10 Hz - 20 kHz) 
Harmonic Distortion: 	•  Less than 0.008% at any power level 
IM Distortion: 	•  Less than .01% at maximum power


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola 
******* saludos Alguien tiene pcb de esta unidad de amplificador de YAMAHA TN5 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

saludos  foreros y una pregunta compañero andrew01 el diagrama de el pcb que publicastes podrias suvirlo al foro


----------



## proteus7

puedes clonar ese pcb con pcbwizard o con el software que que gustes,   ademas esta clara la imagen y entendible


----------



## andrew01

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola 
******* saludos algunas etapas de controladores que se están realizando la gran pcb con 3 ics tiene sobrecarga limitador todo en una pcb 
SCI MÁQUINAS 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01: D


----------



## pato2009

Fogonazo dijo:


> *EVENS 500W
> C-500 BIPOLARES*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91768
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91772
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91773
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91769
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91770
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91771​
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



chicos alguno lo a armado ... que tal suena?  ...


----------



## Wantech

pato2009 dijo:


> chicos alguno lo a armado ... que tal suena?  ...



Suena muy bien, te lo recomiendo es el mismo Crown XLS602 < solo hay un detalle en la red zobel > le falta la resistencia de 100 a 5W que va en paralelo con la bobina.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador NPE PRO

40W + 40W ±31Vcc

con LM 3875*





​

*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## DAXMO

Hola foro, tengo una consulta del ampli de 40W del post 124, resulta que a cambio del amplificador de 130 W que iba a hacer para un baflecito, me parecio mas coherente este asi que sali a comprar algunas cosas para fabricarlo.
La pregunta es: la R1 y R2 es de 330 mega ohm  ?, no la consegui en tres lugares
Ni tampoco tres de  100

Saludos
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

*m*Ω =* Mili Ω* (0,33Ω)

*M*Ω = Mega Ω

Son resistencias cerámicas de *0,33Ω* y *4 o 5W* de disipación


----------



## DAXMO

Vale la aclaración, para un experto como yo
Muchas gracias Señor Fogonazo.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Pues efectivamente lo de la fuente NO es recomendable, pero la etapa de potencia es UNA PASADA y se podría alimentar con una fuente de alimentación tradicional. Un saludo.




edgard22 dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, quería compartir y además comentar este amplificador que encontré hace ya un tiempo (no me acuerdo dónde). Parece un clase D muy básico, decidí ponerlo acá porque es thailandés, aunque se sale de la topología de lo hasta ahora propuesto en el tema. (Si está fuera de lugar, pido disculpas.) Se trata de un amplificador estéreo de 60+60 completo, pre con ecualizador de dos bandas, circuito de protección para los parlantes, fuente, todo en la misma placa. Lo que me llamó la atención (algo que nunca había visto) es la fuente, que utiliza como elemento activo un triac. Me parece un peligro. A modo didáctico, como curiosidad me pareció interesante. Un saludo.
> 
> PD: Muy buena la recopilación, me encantó. Muchas gracias.


----------



## zap

hola que tal yo queria hacer este ampli que es el que subio fogonazo en la pagina 3 pero tengo un par de dudas.1 porque tiene 2 tierras? gnd y el dibujo de la antenita hacia abajo? tambien escuche por ahi que la masa de entrada tiene que estar separada de la de salida y que se tiene que alimentar con fuentes separadas esto es cierto? otra cosa en los remplazos de Q1, Q2 y Q5 puedo usar BC558 y en Q3 y Q4 BC548? me fije todo y creo que esta bien ya que tiene 3 PNP y 2 NPN. y por ultimo los mosfet  2SK1058 y 2SJ162 se consuiguen facilmente? gracias,


----------



## alcides alvarez

Creo que hay un puente entre esa antenita y gnd si te fijas bien. Saludos..


----------



## leop4

asi es zap! hay un puente.que lo veo medio tonto porque un puente se utiliza cuando pasan pistas por el medio. en este caso no tendria mucho sentido no alcides alvarez? ya que por abajo no pasa ninguna pista. y tranquiilamente se puede hacer por abajo y no por arriba, hablo esteticamente no? jeje saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

*No* son 2 tierras, uno es tierra (GND) y el otro chasis.

Esta es una configuración habitual de armado, el "Puente" puede ser un alambre o una resistencia de bajo valor (Unos 10Ω y un par de W) se aplica esto para minimizar los posibles bucles de maza.
El empleo o no de la resistencia depende de la posible captación de ruidos, "Hay que probar"


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador cuasi complementario N MOS*

*250W en 8Ω 400W en 4Ω ± 75Vcc*

























​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## xavirom

*[*QUOTE] 
Fogonazo dijo: 

 
Amplificador 500W/8Ω Bipolares

±80Vcc Incluye protección contra cortocircuitos


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/at...1&d=1374881962

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/at...1&d=1374881865

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/at...1&d=1374885979

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/at...1&d=1374881865

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/at...1&d=1374881865

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/at...1&d=1374881865​
saludos fogonazo estaba viendo este amplificador y me llamo la atencion tengo una pregunta hay un condensadoor entre la base de los drivers finales y +v y el otro entre base y -v , que no esta el valor de ambos ,y observando el pcb no coincide con ninguno de los layout, o tal vez me perdi de algo saludos 
[/QUOTE]

Perdón, no si es mi vista o soy yo, pero no veo los capacitores que mencionás en el diagrama, a donde están?


----------



## nuk

primeramente un saludo cordial al foro ! 
_que tal fogonazo !_



Fogonazo dijo:


> El *EVENS* parece estar bien desarrollado, pro *no* tengo mayores referencias. Tendría que realizar una simulación como para conocer mejor su funcionamiento.



fogonazo, te dejo una simulación + vista previa en pdf que realice hace mucho de esta serie RX-100 hasta el 600
y la pagina donde hay mas información, como por ejemplo que función cumple cada componente
http://www.bloggang.com/viewdiary.php?id=evens&month=07-2010&date=13&group=3&gblog=3

PSD: es mi imaginacion o _esto_ es lo mismo que _esto_  _creo que recorrió medio mundo_ 

_jugando el el simulador e llegado solo hasta 800W, mas que eso no le veo sentido incluso 800W
me parece exagerado, con 500 o 600W es lo mas seguro_

_mi propuesta de detexaudio sigue en pie... es posible publicarlo aquí?_


----------



## Fogonazo

nuk dijo:


> . . . . PSD: es mi imaginacion o _esto_ es lo mismo que _esto_  _creo que recorrió medio mundo_  . . . .





Tal ves. 
Posiblemente. 
Podría ser. 

No recuerdo si esa simulación la hice desde 0 o la "Cargue" una que había encontrado.

Como dijo nuestro Emperador Carlitos I, _*"La casualidad permanente"
*_

Y me niego a continuar declarando sin la presencia de mis asesores letrados.


----------



## eleccortez

Muy buena la targeta de Fogonazo !! Resolvemos cualquier caso por cualquier via . bien mafioso jajajajajaja


----------



## nuk

excelente fogonazo,gracias !

como anego-ta: nunca arme ese amplificador, mi idea era publicarlo y ver si estaba bien en lo correcto
el quitarle el ajuste de vías, pero estos asiáticos no lo pensaron y se pusieron a fabricarlo en masa 

yo sugiero que si alguien quiere armar ese amplificador, que tenga en cuenta el esquema original 
con ajustes de vías (_a ojo me refiero a amplificador DX-400_).

*psd*: _nose.. a esos letrados...  los veo sospechosos_


----------



## jose31

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador cuasi complementario N MOS*​
> *250W en 8Ω 400W en 4Ω ± 75Vcc*​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108038​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108033​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108034​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108032​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108031​
> 
> 
> [URL]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif *Un-Sound.Com* [/URL]​


 
hola como estas, me gustaria saber , la funcion de los dos potenciometros y que ajustan y a cuantos debe estar las *B*ias, y en donde se mide las *B*ias


----------



## Fogonazo

jose31 dijo:


> hola como estas, me gustaria saber,la funcion de los dos potenciometros y que ajustan y a cuantos debe estar las vias, y en donde se mide las vias



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## Fogonazo

*Un amplificador integrado de 70W para Sub-Woofer

con filtro de frecuencia variable incluido*











​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## jlpua

Aqui les presento mi aporte, tomado de la pagina Un-soun el enlace de amplificador es este
http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=11217.0



las pruebas las realize con un trafo de 30 +/- y transistores de salida 2N3055 y luego con tip 35- 36  ya que la placa la diseñe para este tipo de encapsulado, y funciono  muy bien  la carga fue con un altavoz de 100w a 8 ohmios 
Adjunto PBC fotos y su simulacion en multisim PBC realizado en Proteus
Solo una aclaracion C5 y C6 del circuito original  Fue eliminado del Pbc
Agradezco su amable atencion y con gusto aceptare sus criticas y sugerencias


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Ni críticas ni sugerencias. ¡¡¡¡ Enhorabuena por el circuito y a disfrutarlo !!!!!.
Un saludo.


----------



## jlpua

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Ni críticas ni sugerencias. ¡¡¡¡ Enhorabuena por el circuito y a disfrutarlo !!!!!.
> Un saludo.



Gracias Juan Carlos muy agradable tu respuesta
Atentamente 
Jose Luis Pua


----------



## jlpua

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 60W/Ω 100/4Ω
> 
> ±35Vcc Con bipolares de bajo costo*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96719
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96720
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96721​
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



Compañero fogonaso 
Probado y funcionando he aprovechado el descanso de semana santa para realizar esas cositas pendientes y  que le tenia ganas de probar
por la mañana subo las fotos y muy agradecido por sus aportes 
Saludos

Att

jlpua


----------



## jlpua

Amplificador 60W/Ω 100/4Ω  ±35Vcc Con bipolares de bajo costo


Bueno como lo prometi 
El circuito tube que adaptarlo a tip 41-42 aca no cosegui los bd los resistores de salida menos los encontre, tube que adaptar por espacio y por lo que consegui asy resulto una placa mas pequeña y viendo los resultados la verda no hubo tanto calor yo creo que lo normal.
Hubo unos cambios, la resistencia de retroalimentacion la cambie a 18k al oido creo que cero distorcion, en la entrada un condensador de 47p ya que habia ruido en la salida con eso se elimino ( no esta en el PBC ) depronto el ruido lo produjo el rediseño del pbc, pero en ultima es exatamente el diseño posteado por el amigo Fogonaso 
Trafo Utilizado 35+/-( Construido para este proyecto ) Altavoz de 200w el sonido es EXCELENTE  tiempo de trabajo 4 horas sin problemas
Adjunto las fotos del proyecto terminado Pbc y Por ultimo los resultados del descanso la foto de los dos proyectos que presente
Estare atento a sus comentarios  
y  muy agradecido con el amigo fogo por sus aportes 
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

jlpua dijo:


> . . . Probado y funcionando . . . .



*! Gracias por comentar ¡* 

*Y ser el primero y único*   que comentó sobre el armado de alguno de los proyectos.


----------



## jlpua

Gracias a ud 
mi comentario no tiene nada que ver con el post pido disculpas por ello,  pero GRACIAS
por su imcomparable apoyo, siendo empirico en la electronica he tenido mucha comprencion del arte desde que comence a participar en forosdelectronica obteniendo a nivel personal desarrollo y muchas satisfacciones a nivel personal.
No olvido los comentarios de cacho, Tecnideso, Juan carlos Hernandez, Tupolev, crinsom,..........
y la lista no termina por que de todos aprendo algo y espero seguir participando con muchos otros proyectos que ayuden asuperarme y aprender entre errores y sactisfaciones.
So tengo palabras de agradcimiento para todos los foristas
Atentamente 

Jose Luis Pua


----------



## el-rey-julien

nomas se te olvido mencionar a su majestad,pero igual te doy un me ''guta'' ¡¡¡
saludos de su majestad el rey de todas cosas, (también de los elogios )


----------



## Delphos

Fogonazo dijo:


> *! Gracias por comentar ¡*
> 
> *Y ser el primero y único*   que comentó sobre el armado de alguno de los proyectos.



Saludos maestro Fogonazo  , fijate que yo comente sobre el driver del JBL6290 urei que subiste, aqui:... _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiatico-97530/index4.html#post837214_ hasta subi una simulacion en multisim12.. y aqui:..... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/864327/, solo que no obtube ninguna respuesta....., pues continuo trabajando con este driver, ya realize una prueba de audio y creo que respondio bien , casi lo termino, en cuanto este listo subo algun video.
Saludos .


----------



## Fogonazo

Delphos dijo:


> Saludos maestro Fogonazo  , fijate que yo comente sobre el driver del JBL6290 urei que subiste, aqui:... _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiatico-97530/index4.html#post837214_ hasta subi una simulacion en multisim12.. y aqui:..... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/864327/, solo que no obtube ninguna respuesta....., pues continuo trabajando con este driver, ya realize una prueba de audio y creo que respondio bien , casi lo termino, en cuanto este listo subo algun video.
> Saludos .



*! Gracias por comentar ¡* 

Habías comentado sobre la realización del proyecto, pero *recién ahora* estás comentando que la criatura _*"Está viva"*_


----------



## jlpua

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador con PRAKIT PA-19"
> 
> 30W en base a TDA2030*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98010
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98011​
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



Compañero Fogonazo 
Estos transistores de salida BD90x se pueden remplazar por tip 3055 y su complemento en los datashit los veo muy parecidos, Bueno a diferencia del voltaje 

Att
Jlpua


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador Mini-Strong 100W/8Ω ± 42Vcc













*







​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## alcides alvarez

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador Mini-Strong 100W/8Ω ± 42Vcc*
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109009
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109007
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109010​
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



Saludos fogonazo. Quisiera saber si en tus modelos , tendras algún amplificador de 100 o 150 w pero que pueda soportar  +-60voltios y que trabaje con solo dos tr finales. Es para un equipo soni pero necesito que sea económico  desde ya te agradesco la ayuda.


----------



## jose31

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos fogonazo. Quisiera saber si en tus modelos , tendras algún amplificador de 100 o 150 w pero que pueda soportar  +-60voltios y que trabaje con solo dos tr finales. Es para un equipo soni pero necesito que sea económico  desde ya te agradesco la ayuda.



montale la ces 741, queda de pelo, es la que uso para los equipos sony


----------



## alcides alvarez

Te refieres a este? Ver el archivo adjunto 96719 . Se alimenta con +-35 y el equipogenera casi -+60 voltios. A ese equipo que menciono le coloque uno de 100w de que baje de video rokola pero no duro mucho y es por voltaje que tiene.


----------



## Fogonazo

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos fogonazo. Quisiera saber si en tus modelos , tendras algún amplificador de 100 o 150 w pero que pueda soportar  +-60voltios y que trabaje con solo dos tr finales. Es para un equipo soni pero necesito que sea económico  desde ya te agradesco la ayuda.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiatico-97530/#post798577
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/814422/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/848729/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/851735/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/855926/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/857717/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/875203/ _
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tico-sub-tema-driver-741-a-108527/#post863889


----------



## alcides alvarez

Un millón de gracias a jose31 y a fogonazo por la ayuda, ya decidi cual realizar(el mas baratillo)


----------



## CACHIN00

jlpua dijo:


> Bueno a qui les presento el proyecto del amigo fogonaso 40w realizado y probado con un trafo +/-22 y se adiciono un condensador de 10uf a la entrada, funciono perfecto,  como fue presentado en el archivo de proteus el pbc lo rediseñe para el uso de transistores tip"s con transisitores de potencia Tip 35 .36,  el sonido es excelente y a qui subo las imajenes, mas adelante lo subire mas completo ya que pienso realizarlo estereo,
> Quiero agradecer y felicitar al amigo fogonazo por compartir este circuito y sus muy atinadas opiniones que me ayudaron a despejar muchas dudas, atravez del post
> Att Jlpua
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99267​



buen dia alguien seria tan amable de aportarme el pcb ya que el rar no me abre y gracias por el aporte


----------



## jose31

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Te refieres a este? Ver el archivo adjunto 96719 . Se alimenta con +-35 y el equipogenera casi -+60 voltios. A ese equipo que menciono le coloque uno de 100w de que baje de video rokola pero no duro mucho y es por voltaje que tiene.



por lo general los equipos sony,no llegan a 80 voltios dc,siempre estan en 65 voltios dc ,y la ces 741 aguanta 80 voltios negativos y positivos,asi que no hay problema


----------



## alcides alvarez

CACHIN00 dijo:


> buen dia alguien seria tan amable de aportarme el pcb ya que el rar no me abre y gracias por el aporte



Aquí tienes pero fíjate bien en la posición de los componentes (e,b,c) de los tr.


----------



## Yetrox

Creo que este buen amplificador aun no lo han subido , se los recomiendo es muy bueno

Muy bueno este tema de Amplificadores Asiáticos gracias Fogonazo por abrir este tema.


----------



## Yetrox

Este es un buen amplificador para los amantes del OTL Roy Hi-Fi con fuente simple 



















También dejo este otro  Roy OTL de 200W a 250W fuente simple de 65V 0 DC de 5Amp:


----------



## crisgp

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Un amplificador integrado de 70W para Sub-Woofer
> 
> con filtro de frecuencia variable incluido*
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108354
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108355
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108353
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108356
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 108357​
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



Cómo debería consderar la conexión de los potenciómeros? Con los pines hacia arriba o hacia abajo?


----------



## jlpua

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 70W / 8Ω MOSFET
> 
> Cuasicomplementario ± 35Vcc*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98330
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98329
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98328
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98358​
> 
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



Buenas noches
Probado y funcionando, es impresionante el sonido de estos animalitos,Ademas son un gran reto hay que medir, medir ,medir y medir Para llegar a una buena comprension des estos mosfet verdaderamente es otro idioma.
  Gracias por su aporte Compañero fogonazo.De  antemano quiero  que sin animos de entrar en discordias y/o violar alguna norma o incomodar a alguien, Fogo como ha notado dentro de mi desempeño personal retoco a manera personal el PBC a mi consideracion y gusto Y lo presento Funcionando sin fallas, respetanto los valores sugeridos. El votaje utilizado 30 +/-
Adjunto PBC y Mascara de componentes y las fotos 
Y nuevamente agradecimientos por sus aportes
Saludos
Jlpua


----------



## Fogonazo

jlpua dijo:


> Buenas noches
> *Probado y funcionando*, . . . .


----------



## jlpua

jlpua dijo:


> Buenas noches
> Probado y funcionando, es impresionante el sonido de estos animalitos,Ademas son un gran reto hay que medir, medir ,medir y medir Para llegar a una buena comprension des estos mosfet verdaderamente es otro idioma.
> Gracias por su aporte Compañero fogonazo.De  antemano quiero  que sin animos de entrar en discordias y/o violar alguna norma o incomodar a alguien, Fogo como ha notado dentro de mi desempeño personal retoco a manera personal el PBC a mi consideracion y gusto Y lo presento Funcionando sin fallas, respetanto los valores sugeridos. El votaje utilizado 30 +/-
> Adjunto PBC y Mascara de componentes y las fotos
> Y nuevamente agradecimientos por sus aportes
> Saludos
> Jlpua




Adjunto Primera foto



			
				jlpua dijo:
			
		

> Adjunto Primera foto



Segunda Foto vista de las pistas


----------



## jlpua

Un detalle que habia pasado por alto este equipo lo puse a trabajar 4 horas antes de entregarlo por que alguien conocido se enamoro del el por el sonido  y me toco montarlo en velocidad en una cajita que tenia por ally, el detalle es hay que colocar disipador en los tips finales calientan algo, tal como lo muestra el montaje del amigo fogonazo en el post #66
Saludos
Jlpua


----------



## Yetrox

Comparto este pequeño amplificador Asiático muy bueno, en el PDF esta toda la información para armarlo incluyendo sus PCB esta muy completo, esta en Tailandés pero con San-Traductor podrán entender cada paso a realizar.


----------



## jlpua

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador Mini-Strong 100W/8Ω ± 42Vcc*
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109009
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109007
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109010​
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



Buenas noches

Compañeros habría que reformar algo para 4 ohmios en este amplificador, si de pronto no estoy mal creo que serian dos transistores mas y un mínimo de 45vc, pero espero sus opiniones
De ante mano gracias por su atencion

Saludos 
Jlpua


----------



## Yetrox

jlpua dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Compañeros habría que reformar algo para 4 ohmios en este amplificador, si de pronto no estoy mal creo que serian dos transistores mas y un mínimo de 45vc, pero espero sus opiniones
> De ante mano gracias por su atencion
> 
> Saludos
> Jlpua


 
@jlpua quiero aclarar algo muchos amplificadores incluyendo este, por el simple hecho de que estén en http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=22001.0, no significa que sean diseño Asiático porque ese amplificador es de diseño Brasilero

Contestando tu pregunta  tengo entendido que su THD es de 0.01% a 8Ω, ponerlo a 4Ω no seria viable reformar este buen diseño


----------



## jlpua

En otras paalabras, compañero Yetrox no Hay problemas a 4Ω?
Saludos y gracias por su respuesta
jlpua


----------



## Yetrox

jlpua dijo:


> En otras paalabras, compañero Yetrox no Hay problemas a 4Ω?
> Saludos y gracias por su respuesta
> jlpua


 


@jlpua son casi 60W a 8Ω y los 100W son a 4Ω THD 0.07%, mas no como se menciona que los 100W son 8Ω, con solo mirar su diseño lo dice todo, la fuente de alimentación estaría comprendida entre los +/-32V a +/-42V DC.


V= +/-42 Simétricos.
P = V2/ R
P = (21V x 21V)/4Ω
P = 110W

V= +/-42 Simétricos.
P = V2/ R
P = (21V x 21V)/8Ω
P = 55W


----------



## jlpua

Excelente su explicación compañero Yetrox

Muchas gracias


----------



## Bilbon

Estuve mirando el primer ampli, Amplificador PA-325. Tengo un trafo de 55+55V y dos pares MJ15003/15004.  Me sirve? Es para alimentar un subwoofer de 8 ohms...me daria unos 250W?


----------



## Fogonazo

Bilbon dijo:


> Estuve mirando el primer ampli, Amplificador PA-325. Tengo un trafo de 55+55V y dos pares MJ15003/15004.  Me sirve? Es para alimentar un subwoofer de 8 ohms...me daria unos 250W?



*Sip.* Posiblemente llegues a unos 300W,
Peroooooo los MJ15503/4 son de *140V* ya tu les vas a aplicar casi 150V

55Vca * 1,41 = 75,5Vcc -2V(Pérdidas diodos) = 73,5Vcc * 2(Rail ±) = *147Vcc*

Si los transistores son originales posiblemente te funcione bien, en caso contrario vas a conseguir transistores quemados.


----------



## Bilbon

Gracias por la respuesta Fogonazo. Si, los MJ son originales Motorola, tienen unos 20 años, los estaba usando en un P3A en puente (proyecto de Rod Elliot), pero busco algo más potente. Recién medi el trafo y está dando 53+53, era de un PA 1800D de la Cygnus brasileña.


----------



## Fogonazo

Bilbon dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta Fogonazo. Si, los MJ *son originales Motorola, tienen unos 20 años*, los estaba usando en un P3A en puente (proyecto de Rod Elliot),





> pero busco algo más potente. Recién medi el trafo y está dando 53+53, era de un PA 1800D de la Cygnus brasileña.


Ese valor de tensión será mas "*Sano*" para los transistores.


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Main 600 + 600W 4Ω
> 
> ± 70/80Vcc*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 92105
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 92104
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 92106
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 92107​
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



qui esta el pcb espero comentarios


----------



## victor6298

saludos amigos alguien sabe donde esta este amplificador : el buscador del foro me dice que no esta lo estoy buscando por AT1200 EVENS AUDIO


----------



## alcidesruben

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos amigos alguien sabe donde esta este amplificador : el buscador del foro me dice que no esta lo estoy buscando por AT1200 EVENS AUDIO



http://www.evensaudio.com/board/thread/10025938


----------



## estebanargueta

una pregunta a que simulador se hace referencia 

de antemano muchas gracias y esta interesante el tema 
y tendras imagenes del amplificador de 800 que has logrado hacer?



nuk dijo:


> primeramente un saludo cordial al foro !
> _que tal fogonazo !_
> 
> fogonazo, te dejo una simulación + vista previa en pdf que realice hace mucho de esta serie RX-100 hasta el 600
> y la pagina donde hay mas información, como por ejemplo que función cumple cada componente
> 
> _jugando el el simulador e llegado solo hasta 800W, mas que eso no le veo sentido incluso 800W
> me parece exagerado, con 500 o 600W es lo mas seguro_
> 
> _mi propuesta de detexaudio sigue en pie... es posible publicarlo aquí?_


----------



## carbajal

Buenos dias, tengo una duda respecto al amplificador tastech Tailandes publicado en la pagina 6, no consigo los MJE340 y MJE350, estuve viendo algunos reemplazos y lo unico que consigo son BD136 y BD135, los voltajes que manejan los BD son muy inferiores a los MJE pero como el voltaje que le suministrare sera de 42.5VAC (+/- 60VDC) creo que no tendre complicaciones, sin embargo espero que alguien con mas experiencia y conocimientos me confirme si no tendre problemas al utilizar los BD136, Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda.

Saludos!


----------



## alcides alvarez

carbajal dijo:


> Buenos dias, tengo una duda respecto al amplificador tastech Tailandes publicado en la pagina 6, no consigo los MJE340 y MJE350, estuve viendo algunos reemplazos y lo unico que consigo son BD136 y BD135, los voltajes que manejan los BD son muy inferiores a los MJE pero como el voltaje que le suministrare sera de 42.5VAC (+/- 60VDC) creo que no tendre complicaciones, sin embargo espero que alguien con mas experiencia y conocimientos me confirme si no tendre problemas al utilizar los BD136, Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda.
> 
> Saludos!


 Deberias probar con mje15032 y mje15033,soportan mucho mas


----------



## crimson

carbajal dijo:


> ... BD136 y BD135...  42.5VAC (+/- 60VDC)



No te conviene carbajal, los BD's no soportarían esa tensión. Fijate si no conseguís 2SD669 / 2SB549, o sino, preguntá en la tienda si tienen transistores de los que excitan los tubos de rayos catódicos de los televisores viejos o los monitores:





hay varios modelos, pero todos aguantan alta tensión. Fijate que sea uno P y otro N.
¡Ah, si le ponés MJ15032/33 fijate que las patas van al revés.
Saludos C


----------



## pandacba

Para el circuito de referencia los BD139/BD140 andan perfectamente, ya que si bien los MJE soportan hasta 300V solo manejan 500mA en cambio los BD139/140 manejan 1A y soportan 80V otra alternativa es utilizar los TIP29/30  en su vercion C pero hay que tener en cuenta los terminales de base y emisor estan intercambiados.
Otro par adecuados son los BD237/238 que manejan 100V y 2A y no hay que modificar nada


----------



## carbajal

Muchas gracias a todos los que comentaron, hare las pruebas pertinentes y les cuento como va. Dejare imagenes de la primera prueba.

Saludos!


----------



## santu

disculpen mi ignorancia, los transistores del amplificador Micron 50 S, KTD1047 y KTB817, ¿son equivalentes a el 2SD1047 y el 2SB817? 
Disculpen si es muy obvio pero soy muuuy noob.


----------



## crimson

Es igual, sólo que de distinto fabricante:



Saludos C


----------



## victor6298

pandacba dijo:


> Para el circuito de referencia los BD139/BD140 andan perfectamente, ya que si bien los MJE soportan hasta 300V solo manejan 500mA en cambio los BD139/140 manejan 1A y soportan 80V otra alternativa es utilizar los TIP29/30  en su vercion C pero hay que tener en cuenta los terminales de base y emisor estan intercambiados.
> Otro par adecuados son los BD237/238 que manejan 100V y 2A y no hay que modificar nada


segun lei vas a usarlo con +/- 41vdc, si es asi te vendran muy bien los tip41c y tip42c  con ese voltage van sobrados


----------



## sergiox

Buenas!.
Adjunto un modelo similar al ras300 que adjunto fogonazo hace unas paginas atras.

Saludos!


----------



## victor6298

amigos  alguien sabe donde esta este con la serigrafia de componentes? el buscador no me dice nada solo se que es el mte con protector. gracias  y pido perdon si no es el sitio indicado para preguntar por el


----------



## carbajal

Hola victor, no tengo el mismo pero tengo uno parecido, esquematico, pcb y mascara de compotentes. Espero te sirva

Saludos!


----------



## victor6298

carbajal dijo:


> Hola victor, no tengo el mismo pero tengo uno parecido, esquematico, pcb y mascara de compotentes. Espero te sirva
> 
> Saludos!


gracias compañero pero ese lo tengo  por ahi stand by ; me interesa es el mte


----------



## palomo

victor6298 dijo:


> amigos  alguien sabe donde esta este con la serigrafia de componentes? el buscador no me dice nada solo se que es el mte con protector. gracias  y pido perdon si no es el sitio indicado para preguntar por el




Este fue un proyecto de Oscar Monsalvo, el cual modifico un amigo del foro, solo que no me acuerdo de su nombre pero en el PCB que muestras le borraron su logotipo de "Electrónica América",  te paso la ubicación de componentes y su PCB para que compares espero te sirva. 

 Consejo, no se te ocurra ocupar los 2SC5200 y complementario en la actualidad es casi imposible encontrar originales, en su lugar te aconsejo los MJL21193 o el MJL21196 y complementos este ultimo es lijeramente mejor que el 21193,


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador Clase "G" 200 W

±44Vcc y  ±100Vcc*
















​

*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 30 W Con protección por corto-circuito 

±32*














​

*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## mrmay

palomo dijo:


> Este fue un proyecto de Oscar Monsalvo, el cual modifico un amigo del foro, solo que no me acuerdo de su nombre pero en el PCB que muestras le borraron su logotipo de "Electrónica América",  te paso la ubicación de componentes y su PCB para que compares espero te sirva.
> 
> Consejo, no se te ocurra ocupar los 2SC5200 y complementario en la actualidad es casi imposible encontrar originales, en su lugar te aconsejo los MJL21193 o el MJL21196 y complementos este ultimo es lijeramente mejor que el 21193,



buen recuerdo una vez pregunte que si esa tarjeta driver fusiona pero no obtuve respuesta, te pregunto si funciona alguien la ha montado

pregunto por que yo no tengo tanto capital y no me gustaría invertir y no lograr el éxito que todos esperamos cuando hacemos una inversión 

Gracias


----------



## Pablo Gimenez

Ver el archivo adjunto 91753

Perdonen la ignorancia pero que es lo que tiene los cablecillos que va al disipador? porque vi muchos amplificadores que traen eso, Fusible de temperatura??


----------



## Fogonazo

Pablo Gimenez dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 91753
> 
> Perdonen la ignorancia pero que es lo que tiene los cablecillos que va al disipador? porque vi muchos amplificadores que traen eso, Fusible de temperatura??



En este caso tiene el aspecto de ser un *termistor*.
Si tuviera *3* cables sería un transistor empleado como sensor de temperatura y regulador de corriente de reposo.  

Si revisas el esquema vas a encontrar una resistencia (RT1) *NTC* (*N*egative *T*emperature *C*oefficient) – coeficiente de temperatura negativo, es la que se encuentra en el extremo de los cables.


----------



## palomo

mrmay dijo:


> buen recuerdo una vez pregunte que si esa tarjeta driver fusiona pero no obtuve respuesta, te pregunto si funciona alguien la ha montad Gracias



SI tienes el driver original podras comparar que a este únicamente le añadieron el PCB de los transistores para hacerlo "todo en uno", esto para evitar el cableado y hacerlo un poco mas profesional  

En su tiempo yo arme este amplificador solo que ocupe el driver de Oscar cableandolo, su respuesta es buena a un colega de un sonido movil le gusto y le llego al precio asi que lo vi partir, en ese tiempo no habían compartido esta vercion, me di a la tarea de checarla y era el diseño original de Oscar solamente como te comente le añadieron los transistores así que puedes armarla con confianza y cualquier duda que tengas te invito a que hagas tu pregunta en el tema "Diagramas Amplificadores" ahí se comentan diagramas y proyectos que no tienen tema especifico, para no contaminar este de diseños asiaticos.

Si por alguna razon no te funciona a la primera no creas que es porque este driver no funciona, muchas veces es por error nuestro o de componentes de la madre china el proyecto es confiable.

Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 70W / 8Ω MOSFET
> 
> Cuasicomplementario ± 35Vcc*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98330
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98329
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98328
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98358​
> 
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/http://www.un-sound.com/board/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif *Un-Sound.Com*​



Solo duda eh.. los 2N4148 en el circuito original estan hacia la base del Q5, pero en el esquema del final donde hasta los componentes son reemplazos los 2N4148 estan a la base del Q4, no creo que sea un problema solo queria saber cual era la diferencia  en resultado o es igual, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> Solo duda eh.. los 2N4148 en el circuito original estan hacia la base del Q5, pero en el esquema del final donde hasta los componentes son reemplazos los 2N4148 estan a la base del Q4, no creo que sea un problema solo queria saber cual era la diferencia  en resultado o es igual, gracias



Es exactamente lo mismo.
Los diodos junto con el preset hacen diferencia de tensión entre las bases de los driver´s para lograr una polarización cercana a *Clase AB* en los finales.


----------



## el-rey-julien

¿que es  clase ''g'' ?



> Amplificador Clase "G" 200 W


----------



## Fogonazo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿que es  clase ''g'' ?



Poseen mas de un par de tensiones de alimentación que entran en servicio cuando hace falta mayor excursión de tensión de salida.

Clase "G" y Clase "H" son casi lo mismo


----------



## el-rey-julien

lo que es no saber , gracias por la información


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 70W / 8Ω MOSFET
> 
> Cuasicomplementario ± 35Vcc*
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​



 Me confundo un poco en este circuito en particular, 
en la imagen de componentes no esta el preset de 5K en su lugar hay un resistor de 2.7K, en donde el original muestra resistores de 0.5 Ω en la simulación hay resistores de 470mΩ y de los GT075 no encuentro info, estoy a oscuras que alguien encienda una luz. 
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> Me confundo un poco en este circuito en particular,
> en la imagen de componentes no esta el preset de 5K en su lugar hay un resistor de 2.7K, en donde el original muestra resistores de 0.5 Ω en la simulación hay resistores de 470mΩ y de los GT075 no encuentro info, estoy a oscuras que alguien encienda una luz.
> Gracias



*0,5Ω ≈ 470mΩ*, el segundo valor es mas fácil de conseguir
*0,5Ω ≈ 0,470Ω*

El reemplazo del preset por una resistencia fija ya lo había comentado.
Una ves armado el amplificador, se ajusta la corriente de reposo, se mide el valor del preset y se reemplaza este por una resistencia equivalente.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Fogonazo dijo:


> *0,5Ω ≈ 470mΩ*, el segundo valor es mas fácil de conseguir
> *0,5Ω ≈ 0,470Ω*
> 
> El reemplazo del preset por una resistencia fija ya lo había comentado.
> Una ves armado el amplificador, se ajusta la corriente de reposo, se mide el valor del preset y se reemplaza este por una resistencia equivalente.


 
Gracias y disculpas , no habia visto el comentario de la resistencia, y respecto al valor 0,47 si es lo unico que he encontrado,  sobre los transistores tengo para la version original todos menos los GT075 y tambien tengo todos los de la simulacion, , con cual es mejor realizar este circuito o es indiferente? 
Gracias nuevamente..


----------



## carbajal

Hola amigos y colegas del foro, hace algunos dias hice la consulta sobre el amplificador tastech Tailandes, me anime a probarlo porque necesitaba un diseño mas compacto que el de la pagina de videorockola, pues resulta que si consegui los mje340 y 350 respectivamente pero no logre conseguir el 2SA1930 solo el 2SC5171 asi q por tener caracteristicas similares use un A940 sustituyendo al 2SA y D401 sustituyendo al 2SC y funciono a la perfeccion. 

PD. modifique un poquitin el pcb ya que le agregue en la misma tarjeta la bobina de la red de Zobel y tambien agregue un pre de la pagina de videorockola aunque todavia no termino con el pre pero el ampli en si ya funciona. dejo imagenes de la primera prueba.

PD2. como no tengo alambre esmaltado puse un puente nomas consiga hago la bobina y la coloco en su lugar, solo queria asegurarme de que funcionaria.
Saludos!


----------



## dark089

te quedo muy bien carbajal solo que no te recomiendo que lo utilices sin hacer la bobina, con el alambre, ya que no es un simple puente y ya tiene un motivo en el circuito, el cual podría dañar la etapa amplificadora y arruinar el dinero invertido.

saludos


----------



## carbajal

Gracias dark089 por tu comentario, entiendo el funcionamiento de la bobina y porsupuesto ya esta en su lugar solo que la curiosidad me hizo colocar el puente para hacer una pequeña prueba que no duro mas de un minuto, pero agradezco tu interes y pues para mi es un gusto compartir mi experiencia con este amplificador que es bastante facil de armar y tiene buen sonido, a mi gusto suficiente la potencia.

Saludos!


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

carbajal dijo:


> Hola amigos y colegas del foro, hace algunos dias hice la consulta sobre el *amplificador tastech Tailandes*, me anime a probarlo porque necesitaba un diseño mas compacto que el de la pagina de videorockola, pues resulta que si consegui los mje340 y 350 respectivamente pero no logre conseguir el 2SA1930 solo el 2SC5171 asi q por tener caracteristicas similares use un A940 sustituyendo al 2SA y D401 sustituyendo al 2SC y funciono a la perfeccion.


  podes indicar cual es ese amplificador? Gracias


----------



## carbajal

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador Tastech 140W/8Ω 240W/4Ω
> 
> ±50Vcc*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100894
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100895
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100896​



Ese es el amplificador que mencionaba, lo probe y funciona a la perfección.
Lo puedes encontrar en la pagina 6 de este tema.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

carbajal dijo:


> Ese es el amplificador que mencionaba, lo probe y funciona a la perfección.
> Lo puedes encontrar en la pagina 6 de este tema.
> 
> Saludos!



Así como Carbajal menciona que este amplificador *funciona*, le sería muy grato y gratificante al creador de este tema enterarse por este medio:
Quienes armaron algo.
Que armaron.
Sus opiniones.

Tal ves así le vengan ganas de publicar mas esquemas


----------



## crazysound

carbajal dijo:


> Ese es el amplificador que mencionaba, lo probe y funciona a la perfección.
> Lo puedes encontrar en la pagina 6 de este tema.
> 
> Saludos!


Hola carbajal, me alegro que te haya funcionado!!

Con qué tensión lo probaste??

Saludos..


----------



## carbajal

crazysound dijo:


> Hola carbajal, me alegro que te haya funcionado!!
> 
> Con qué tensión lo probaste??
> 
> Saludos..



Hola Crazysound, el amplificador funciona con un transformador que originalmente alimentaba un STK4132II, de +/-51VDC. Utilizo el mismo puente de diodos y capacitores de 4700uf a 63v. El sonido es limpio y potente con un buen pre con tonos suena lindo. Solo que recomiendo que al trabajarlo a 4ohms colocarle fan porque calienta un poquitin que a mi gusto puede poner en riesgo el circuito, solo por precaucion pero en realidad no es mucho comparado con otros, al trabajarlo a 8ohms no hay necesidad del fan.

Saludos y exitos!


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos señor fogonazo le comento que realice el mini ces 741 y me funciono de una use este circuito por ser de dimensiones pequeñas, lo instale en un amplificador tecnhis sumamente viejo el cliente  queria salvar dicho amplificador por cuestiones sentimentales asi que procedi a terminarlo y cuando se lo probe y entregue me dio una gran alegria en ver que le gusto el trabajo asi que gracias fogonazo por todos esos diagramas que posteastes y los que faltan jejejeje


----------



## Fogonazo

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Saludos *señor fogonazo* le comento que realice el mini ces 741 y me funciono de una use este circuito por ser de dimensiones pequeñas, lo instale en un amplificador tecnhis sumamente viejo el cliente  queria salvar dicho amplificador por cuestiones sentimentales asi que procedi a terminarlo y cuando se lo probe y entregue me dio una gran alegria en ver que le gusto el trabajo asi que gracias fogonazo por todos esos diagramas que posteastes y los que faltan jejejeje




*! Gracias por comentar ¡*

Todavía no soy señor, solo soy "Señorito", con Fogonazo o Fogo alcanza y sobra.


----------



## The Rookie

¡Hola
******* saludos ¿Alguien tiene esquemático y PCB de estas tarjetas de conductor para compartir
Un cordial saludo
El Novato


----------



## Fogonazo

The Rookie dijo:


> ¡Hola
> ******* saludos ¿Alguien tiene esquemático y PCB de estas tarjetas de conductor para compartir
> Un cordial saludo
> El Novato



http://www.un-soundsales.com/board/index.php?topic=16728.0


----------



## The Rookie

Unidad TN5 Primera prueba de trabajo de prueba plena mañana en la cc 90 0 90 voltios +/-
Un cordial saludo
El Novat


----------



## The Rookie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjnV_y5RXhQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## The Rookie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nePWZQEKTSQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## luis beltran

alguien tiene la pcb del Yamaha T5N


----------



## The Rookie

algunas pruebas amplificador de clase AB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-8gQQdNHwc&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-8gQQdNHwc&feature=youtu.be
CARGA 0,5 OHMS 40 voltios de corriente alterna a cabo por picos de intensidad 39 amperios
Un cordial saludo
el Novato


----------



## lm324

alguien tiene la pcb del Studio R X5 ?


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 50 W MOSFET Complementarios 

±35Vcc*







​
El potenciómetro que se ve colgando por allí NO debe ir, va un preset.
En este caso se colocó solo para ajustar la corriente de reposo momentánemente

En el archivo RAR se encuentra la simulación (Multisim13)



*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 150W/8Ω con 
Bipolares complementarios ±45Vcc *







​

​


----------



## fabybu

Fogo, si Vcc=45V, Vcemax sobre los transistores de salida debe andar en ese circuito en 40V (no ¿?).
De ser así, 



Yo calculaba que para 150W/8Ω tendría que ser una Vcemax:



Y aproximadamente:


----------



## bimo

"https://anistardi.wordpress.com/2014/10/14/perkutut-amplifier/"


----------



## Fogonazo

bimo dijo:


> "https://anistardi.wordpress.com/2014/10/14/perkutut-amplifier/"






> ! Selamat kepada masyarakat ¡
> 
> Arah ke sumber informasi yang sudah dipublikasikan




El link a la fuente de la información ya está publicado.  




Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . .
> 
> ​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 70W/8Ω con 

MOSFET complementarios ±35Vcc

Con retardo en la conexión de parlantes*





​


----------



## crazysound

Hola Fogonazo, se ve lindo el circuito. Yo le agregaría unas resistencias en los surtidores para que sea fácil el calibrado del bias..

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, se ve lindo el circuito. Yo le agregaría unas resistencias en los surtidores para que sea fácil el calibrado del bias..
> 
> Saludos..



Yo también agregaría las resistencias.

Este amplificador, que me gusta bastante, seguramente fue pensado para transistores de salida de buena calidad, que no es el caso de lo que se consigue por estas latitudes.


----------



## foro666

Perdonad, 

Pero el último, es de la revista elektor, de diciembre de 1993, edición no española.

Al que luego le sucedió una actualización a IGBT´s

Ya tratado en otro tema del foro y del que me gustaría montar uno, a pesar de la fama
de oscilaciones.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

El último esquema pero mas detallado y prolijo:

Ver el archivo adjunto 48302

También publicado por aquí:

http://users.otenet.gr/~ATHSAM/power_amplifier_65w_hexfet_eng.htm


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 300W/8Ω con **MOSFET complementarios ±85Vcc*

*Y un híbrido STK4050 como etapa de entrada y driver*













​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 1000W/4Ω con 

MOSFET complementarios ±90Vcc*








​


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Fogonazo el próximo de un megawatio


----------



## mostrin

Se puede utlilizar a 4 u 2 ohms ? .Gracias

El mini-strong cual es el maximo voltaje que pudiera meterle-.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 250W en 8Ω, 500 en 4Ω ± 80Vcc*

Proyecto original de: PROFESSOR ANGELO ANTONIO LEITHOLD





​

*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 300W en 8Ω, 600 en 4Ω ± 96Vcc

MOSFET Driver´s Dobles*

Opinión personal y puramente subjetiva* "Me Guta"*

















*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

Mas sobre este último amplificador


----------



## ext0001

Buenas a todos, espectacular el tema he disfrutado leyéndolo de una. Fogonazo increíble como siempre derramas saber por los cuatros costados. Un abrazo a todos


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 100W/8Ω 200W/4Ω

MOSFET IRFP250 ±50Vcc*













​

*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> Amplificador DX-400


saludos a todos estoy preparando para armar este driver pero me surgen algunas incognitas a saber:el ntc en el diagrama dice 12ohm en la simulacion dice 15ohm y en la serigrafia aparece una resistencia de 220ohm otra es que en el diagrama dice que la alimentacion es de +/- 70volt de acuerdo a la potencia eso esta bien, pero en la simulacion de multisim aparece el voltage en  +/- 40volt alguien me puede traer la luz ??





Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador DX-400
> 
> 400W o mas en 4Ω (BIPOLARES)  ±70Vcc*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 93246
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 92590
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 92591
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 93247​
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]


----------



## Fogonazo

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos a todos estoy preparando para armar este driver pero me surgen algunas incognitas a saber:el ntc en el diagrama dice 12ohm en la simulacion dice 15ohm y en la serigrafia aparece una resistencia de 220ohm otra es que en el diagrama dice que la alimentacion es de +/- 70volt de acuerdo a la potencia eso esta bien, pero en la simulacion de multisim aparece el voltage en  +/- 40volt alguien me puede traer la luz ??



  

La simulación se realizó con *±70Vcc* (Archivo comprimido)

El valor correcto del NTC es de *12Ω*, posiblemente ensayé el de 15Ω buscando mejorar algo y quedó con ese valor que _NO_ es incorrecto.


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> La simulación se realizó con *±70Vcc* (Archivo comprimido)
> 
> El valor correcto del NTC es de *12Ω*, posiblemente ensayé el de 15Ω buscando mejorar algo y quedó con ese valor que _NO_ es incorrecto.


gracias fogo; entiendo entonces que, en el pcb donde esta la resistencia de 220 ohm  va un ntc cableado hasta el disipador??


----------



## Fogonazo

victor6298 dijo:


> gracias fogo; entiendo entonces que, en el pcb donde esta la resistencia de 220 ohm  va un ntc cableado hasta el disipador??



Correcto        .


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> Correcto        .


gracias very muchas fogo


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo importante en esto es *"La Serie"* de Diodos + NTC. Si por comodidad de cableado deseas colocar el NTC en lugar de un diodo y el diodo en lugar del NTC *NO* hay inconveniente, por supuesto respetando la polaridad del diodo.


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo importante en esto es *"La Serie"* de Diodos + NTC. Si por comodidad de cableado deseas colocar el NTC en lugar de un diodo y el diodo en lugar del NTC *NO* hay inconveniente, por supuesto respetando la polaridad del diodo.


exactamente estaba pensando en eso ya que por aca el ntc que consigo es de 150ohm y me preguntaba eso de los diodos y pensaba en un 1n4148


----------



## Fogonazo

victor6298 dijo:


> exactamente estaba pensando en eso ya que por aca el ntc que consigo es de 150ohm y me preguntaba eso de los diodos y pensaba en un 1n4148



En caso de necesitar un reemplazo, *150Ω* *NO* te sirve.
Es preferible y mas seguro un valor inferior, 10Ω o 9.1Ω.
Incluso no colocar NTC y reemplazarlo por un puente de alambre, esto te dará algo mas de distorsión por cruce, pero tus transistores de salida te quedarán *¡ Agradecidos !*

El 1N4148 puede ser un reemplazo, pero como esos diodos conviene acoplarlos térmicamente al disipador sería preferible dejar los de plástico (1N400X)


----------



## el-rey-julien

¿y porque le colocan tres diodos? y no uno


----------



## Fogonazo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿y porque le colocan tres diodos? y no uno



Los diodos se colocan para lograr una correcta polarización de los transistores de salida, en base a la caída de tensión sobre los mismos. Y para compensar térmicamente la salida.
Al aumentar la temperatura disminuye la caída interna de tensión sobre los diodos disminuyendo la polarización de los transistores de salida.

La cantidad necesaria de diodos depende de la configuración de la salida.

En este caso:
Con 1 o 2 diodos trabaja en clase "B" sin corriente de reposo.
Con 3 comienza a trabajar en clase "AB" 
Con 4 trabaja en clase "AB" con una zona importante de clase "A", pero disipa un "Espanto"


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los diodos se colocan para lograr una correcta polarización de los transistores de salida, en base a la caída de tensión sobre los mismos. Y para compensar térmicamente la salida.
> Al aumentar la temperatura disminuye la caída interna de tensión sobre los diodos disminuyendo la polarización de los transistores de salida.
> 
> La cantidad necesaria de diodos depende de la configuración de la salida.
> 
> En este caso:
> Con 1 o 2 diodos trabaja en clase "B" sin corriente de reposo.
> Con 3 comienza a trabajar en clase "AB"
> Con 4 trabaja en clase "AB" con una zona importante de clase "A", pero disipa un "Espanto"


Q1  lleva disipador o lo puedo montar en el disipador  de la etapa de potencia ???


----------



## Fogonazo

victor6298 dijo:


> Q1  lleva disipador o lo puedo montar en el disipador  de la etapa de potencia ???



No lleva. Y no es muy aconsejable cocinar los driver´s con el calor de los finales


----------



## el-rey-julien

Fogonazo dijo:


> No lleva. Y no es muy aconsejable cocinar los driver´s con el calor de los finales



bien ,un error menos para hacer en el futuro 
lemur-amplificador de  diseño Madagascar 
(copiado nomas)
en el ampli de su rokola que arme una ves tiene los tres diodos en la placa y yo les puse al disipador,
¿hise mal ?

(estoy aprovechando la paciencia y sabiduría de fogo)


----------



## Fogonazo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bien ,un error menos para hacer en el futuro
> lemur-amplificador de  diseño Madagascar
> (copiado nomas)
> en el ampli de su rokola que arme una ves tiene los tres diodos en la placa _*y yo les puse al disipador,*_
> ¿hise mal ?



¿ Le pusiste disipador a los diodos ?

Caso afirmativo, hiciste bien.

*NO* porque los diodos se calienten, sino porque el disipador toma temperatura del entorno y este entorno se calienta con el disipador principal.

No es lo ideal, pero ayuda.



> (estoy aprovechando la paciencia y sabiduría de fogo)



Aprovecha que por ahora es gratis.


----------



## el-rey-julien

los monte directamente sobre el disipador principal, justo  en medio de los transistores de salida 
y como no entiendo mucho de audio,
siempre me quedo la duda,
aunque le arme un buen protector 
nunca supe si los diodos alli empeoraban o mejoraban el sonido
a mi oído sonaba igual,todabia no tenia osciloscopio , como para medir si distorsionaba mas o menos


----------



## Fogonazo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> los monte directamente sobre el disipador principal, justo  en medio de los transistores de salida


Hiciste lo correcto 


> . . . nunca supe si los diodos alli empeoraban o mejoraban el sonido
> a mi oído sonaba igual,todabia no tenia osciloscopio , como para medir si distorsionaba mas o menos


*NO* mejoran ni empeoran el sonido, *SI* mejoran la estabilidad térmica


----------



## victor6298

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos a todos estoy preparando para armar este driver pero me surgen algunas incognitas a saber:el ntc en el diagrama dice 12ohm en la simulacion dice 15ohm y en la serigrafia aparece una resistencia de 220ohm otra es que en el diagrama dice que la alimentacion es de +/- 70volt de acuerdo a la potencia eso esta bien, pero en la simulacion de multisim aparece el voltage en  +/- 40volt alguien me puede traer la luz ??


bueno muchachos ya empece por aca, voy a usar el pcb espejo


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 70W / 8Ω MOSFET
> 
> Cuasicomplementario ± 35Vcc*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98330
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98329
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98328
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98358​
> 
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]


saludos a todos; amigos, estoy buscando para armar un ampli como este mi pregunta es si puedo con  estos dos transistores  2sk2610 y otro 2sk2611 adjunto la data


----------



## Fogonazo

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos a todos; amigos, estoy buscando para armar un ampli como este mi pregunta es si puedo con  estos dos transistores  2sk2610 y otro 2sk2611 adjunto la data



Posible: *SI*
Conveniente: *NO*

Son transistores de conmutación, no son una buena opción para audio


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> Posible: *SI*
> Conveniente: *NO*
> 
> Son transistores de conmutación, no son una buena opción para audio


ok gracias fogo,te comento yo con los bipolares muy bien pero con los mosfet tengo que preguntar muchisimo;la inquietud es la siguiente: puedo usar dos mosfet que tengan alguna diferencia entre sus caracteristicas por ejemplo: el 2SK1356 900vol 3amp 40w y el SSP2N60B ponerlos a trabajar en un ampli com 50vol y unos 4o5amp???????????


----------



## ext0001

sobre el Micron 50 s, el condensador electrolitico tanto en las fotos como en el esquema veo que es de 10uf/50v pero también he visto otros esquemas que colocan uno a 100uf, no sé cual es el adecuado voy a intentar montar este circuito aunque lo alimentare a 24v+24v no se si tendre que modificar algo más, una ayuda me vendria bien, gracias


----------



## facu77

Buenas ext0001, yo arme este amplificador colocando los capacitores de 100uf y no tuvo ningún problema, podrías colocarle los de 10uf, pero ten en cuenta que cuanto menor sea su valor mayor será el recorte de frecuencias bajas.
Saludos.



Me olvide de comentarte sobre la tensión, ten en cuenta que el mínimo para este amplificador está especificado en 25V+25V.
En mi caso lo trabajé con 35V+35V y me gustó su resultado. Si usas 25V tendrás una disminución de potencia. Espero haberte ayudado. Un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

¿cuanta potencia saca con ese voltaje?


----------



## Fogonazo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿cuanta potencia saca con ese voltaje?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...dio-tabla-tension-vs-potencia-posible-135697/


----------



## el-rey-julien

y como es eso de los ic de autoestereos que sacan 40 wat en 4 hom , 4 salidas de 40 wat cada una con 12 volt
¿ según la tabla solo es posible 16 wat ?


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador MOSFET 350 W  ±70V*



​
Este amplificador también fue "Sustraído" de una página asiática, por eso se encuentra en este tema.


*Un-Sound.Com*​​


----------



## carbajal

Hola a todos los colegas del foro, un agradecimie to especial a Fogonazo por esta coleccion de amplificadores q*ue* decidio compartir con todos nosotros.
Quiero comentar que realice el proyecto del amplificador mosfet de 200w 4 o*h*mios, suena divino y casi no calientan los mosfet, decidi armar este porque tenia 6 IRFP240 de un amplificador de carro que se me arruino y tome los fitros de 4700uf de la misma tarjeta, solo consegui los demas componentes y funciono a la primera, ningun inconveniente hasta el momento, le coloque un pre con control de tonos de 3 bandas y realmente estoy satisfecho con el resultado, animo a que lo armen y les dara grandes satisfacciones, una vez mas gracias al autor del tema.

Saludos!

Pd. Dejare fotos mas tarde porque no tengo camara a la mano.


----------



## Fogonazo

carbajal dijo:


> . . . Quiero comentar que realice el proyecto del amplificador mosfet de 200w 4 omios, suena divino y casi no calientan los mosfet, decidi armar este porque tenia 6 IRFP240 de un amplificador de carro que se me arruino y tome los fitros de 4700uf de la misma tarjeta, solo consegui los demas componentes y funciono a la primera, ningun inconveniente hasta el momento. . .


----------



## carbajal

Una pregunta, el circuito no lleva algun sistema de proteccion como otros amplificadores q*ue* llevan una bobina a la salida? Quiero tener sumo cuidado en todo para no poner en riesgo el ampli*ficador* y/o parlante ya que suena super bien y lo quiero colocaren un cajon con su bocina y no quisiera q*ue* pasara algun accidente por ese detalle. 
Quedo a la espera de alguna ayuda al respecto.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador Mini TR 50 W  ±36V*




​

*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 500 W ±80V en su versión original.
Incluye protección contra cortocircuito / sobrecarga de la salida

Este amplificador ya fue publicado por aquí este es el diseño original de PCB*


Ver el archivo adjunto 96316



​

*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## carbajal

Saludos colegas quiero realizar la construccion del Amplificador Mini TR 50 W ±36V, solo que poseo un transformador de 30+30ac y sobrepasaria la tension especificada por lo q pregunto si para usarlo con ese transformador tendria que modificar alguna cosilla. Estare a la espera de alguna ayuda. Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por 6V  de diferencia final, dudo que tengas que cambiar algo que no sean los semiconductores de salida... asegurate que soporten 90V o mas de Vce, y si no llegan busca los que si lo hagan.


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos a todos, navegando consegui este diagrama quisiera que opinaran que tal es este circuito esta el pcb tambien parece que es de origen asiatico si no lo es el amigo fogonazo sabra donde colocarlo, espero sus comentarios gracias....


----------



## SKYFALL

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y como es eso de los ic de autoestereos que sacan 40 wat en 4 hom , 4 salidas de 40 wat cada una con 12 volt
> ¿ según la tabla solo es posible 16 wat ?



Cada altavoz es atacado por dos amplificadores de audio conectados en puente, es decir que estos integrados tienen ocho amplificadores de audio


----------



## carbajal

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por 6V  de diferencia final, dudo que tengas que cambiar algo que no sean los semiconductores de salida... asegurate que soporten 90V o mas de Vce, y si no llegan busca los que si lo hagan.



Gracias por la respuesta, los usare con los 2SC5200 Y 2SA1943 asi que no creo tener inconvenientes, les dejare saber como me va en las pruebas.
Saludos!
PD. Ya tengo los pcb ya que lo pienso hacer stereo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

ojo con los 2SC5200 que están llegando mucho falsificado


----------



## espectro24

hola amigos es la primera vez que pregunto .

Primero doy gracias a fogo por publicar toda esta serie  de amplificadores .
 La pregunta es con cuanto voltage se alimenta ?el driver JX 3000 , estoy pensando en almarlo  y una pregunta puedo reemplazar los mje350 por los 2sa1837.?
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

espectro24 dijo:


> hola amigos es la primera vez que pregunto .
> 
> Primero doy gracias a fogo por publicar toda esta serie  de amplificadores .
> La pregunta es con cuanto volta*J*e se alimenta ?el driver JX 3000 , estoy pensando en a*R*marlo  y una pregunta puedo reemplazar los mje350 por los 2sa1837.?
> Saludos



*±80V 300W en 8Ω / 600W en 4Ω*


----------



## espectro24

gracias fogonazo por responder mi pregunta .

Lo voy armar y contare como me fue . Pero lo alimentare con una fuente que tengo que es de 60+/- .

Sera que tendre incoveniente? 
Espero pueda responder mi pregunta .


----------



## Fogonazo

espectro24 dijo:


> gracias fogonazo por responder mi pregunta .
> 
> Lo voy armar y contare como me fue . Pero lo alimentare con una fuente que tengo que es de 60+/- .
> 
> Sera que tendre incoveniente? . . .



No creo que tengas inconveniente alguno


----------



## espectro24

gracias por responder .

Hoy mismo lo almo para ver que tal suena ese driver .

Saludos


----------



## espectro24

*H*ola amigos ya a*R*me en driver *JX*3000 y lo estoy probando con 8 tra*N*sistores en total y di*S*tor*S*iona cuando le doy volumen
*A* bajo bajito volumen suena bien pero al su*B*ir un poquito mas comienza a distor*S*ionar .
La distor*S*ion se escucha como si ra*S*para el parlante .

Noto algo extraño cuando le quito un par de tra*N*sistores de potencia la distor*S*ion di*S*minuye un poco .

No*-*se a que se deba este problema  revise las pistas y ninguna esta asiendo corto entre si .

Seguire investigando para ver si doy con este problema 

Espero puedan ayudarme .


----------



## Fogonazo

espectro24 dijo:


> *H*ola amigos ya a*R*me en driver *JX*3000 y lo estoy probando con 8 tra*N*sistores en total y di*S*tor*S*iona cuando le doy volumen
> *A* bajo bajito volumen suena bien pero al su*B*ir un poquito mas comienza a distor*S*ionar .
> La distor*S*ion se escucha como si ra*S*para el parlante .
> 
> Noto algo extraño cuando le quito un par de tra*N*sistores de potencia la distor*S*ion di*S*minuye un poco .
> 
> No*-*se a que se deba este problema  revise las pistas y ninguna esta asiendo corto entre si .
> 
> Seguire investigando para ver si doy con este problema
> 
> Espero puedan ayudarme .



¿ Mediste/controlaste/ajustate la corriente de reposo ?

Revisa además de las pistas que los semiconductores se encuentren OK

Si posees osciloscopio controla la tensión de salida para tratar de "Ver" de donde proviene la distorsión

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc", comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## espectro24

*G*racias por responder *F*ogonazo los transistores estan ok .medi la coriente de repo*n*so y es de 40 miliamperios pienso que este valor esta*-*bien

*L*astima que no tengo *OS*ciloscopio. Lo unico que *H*ise fue reemplazar los mje por los 2sc4793 y su complemet*ARIO*  no se si se deba a eso ?

La salida me arroja 0.10mv.
Me puse aprobar mirando otro diagrama y levante R9 y R20  que son de 220oh*MS* y las uní  entre si pero que no diera con la realimentacion y mejoro un  poco .

*E*stoy en busca de esta falla que me tiene loco.

Saludos


----------



## Yairman

Antes de armar algo debiste realizar la simulación,  no conozco mucho de este amplificador ni tampoco lo he realizado.

El problema lo debes tener en la resistencia de Ganancia esta debería estar comprendida en 56K no 33K, también puede ser un TR falsificado,  a mi parecer las resistencias del  IQ Setting estan algo altas.


----------



## Fogonazo

espectro24 dijo:


> *G*racias por responder *F*ogonazo los transistores estan ok .medi la coriente de repo*n*so y es de 40 miliamperios pienso que este valor esta*-*bien
> 
> *L*astima que no tengo *OS*ciloscopio. Lo unico que *H*i*C*e fue reemplazar los mje por los 2sc4793 y su complemet*ARIO*  no se si se deba a eso ?
> 
> La salida me arroja 0.10mv.
> Me puse aprobar mirando otro diagrama y levante R9 y R20  que son de 220oh*MS* y las uní  entre si pero que no diera con la realimentacion y mejoro un  poco .
> 
> *E*stoy en busca de esta falla que me tiene loco.
> 
> Saludos



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc", comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
¿ Tuviste en consideración que poseen distinta distribución de patas ?

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets/savantic/2631.pdf

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/fairchild/MJE340.pdf


----------



## espectro24

Si considere la distribuciones de pines de los transistores que reemplaze segun la hoja de datos 

Analizando todo apareser todo esta correcto al encender es amplificador con la bobilla no veo que alla corto en ningun lado porq de ser a si la bobilla se quedaria encendida algo que no pasa

amigo Yaitronica no lo simule antes de almarlo porq pense que no tendria problema .  

Cambie la resistencia de realimentacion al valor corecto que es 56k y si teniendo problema .


----------



## Fogonazo

Ultimo aviso:

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. . . .

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
Comprueba la tensión sobre la resistencia de 8,2KΩ de los emisores de los diferenciales de entrada deben ser ±15V respecto de GND


----------



## Yairman

Si deberías hacerle una simulación,  si va bien entonces es algo que conectaste mal en tu pcb, sigo insistiendo esas R IQ las veo muy altas comparadas con otros Amp similares.

Encontre unos diagramas basados en este amplificador, de pronto algo te sea de ayuda.


----------



## espectro24

Gracias por sus respuestas 
Afirmativo hay 15.2v +/- ,cuando estos voltage no son simetrico hay variaciones en  la corriente de reposo
Gracias por los esquemas
Fijate en el primer esquema en los emisores de los driver ,vez como esta R18 de 180ohms asi coloque las dos resistencia de 220ohms y mejoro un poco segire probando.
Saludos


----------



## Yairman

espectro24 dijo:


> Gracias por sus respuestas
> Afirmativo hay 15.2v +/- ,cuando estos voltage no son simetrico hay variaciones en  la corriente de reposo
> Gracias por los esquemas
> Fijate en el primer esquema en los emisores de los driver ,vez como esta R18 de 180ohms asi coloque las dos resistencia de 220ohms y mejoro un poco segire probando.
> Saludos




La simulación es precisamente para ello para ir comprobando, comparando diagramas, probando y analizando, claro que no es lo mismo en la práctica porque los valores  reales de los componentes varían. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 91675

R19 de 2.7K ahí se debe ajustar con una VR de 4.7K, dejaron las bias fijas deberias probar bajando esa resistencia de 1K a 2.2K, la R17 también necesita una variación,  es por ello que seria bueno una simulación, para ver en detalle como esta trabajando.

Esa resistencia R18 la he visto desde 120Ω a 220, hay varias R que probando y cambiando pueden ir mejorando tu amplificador.


----------



## espectro24

Probare bajando a R19 para ver que pasa 
Una pregunta el primer esqueme que publicaste funciona ? Lo has probado?
Gracias por responder


----------



## Yairman

espectro24 dijo:


> Probare bajando a R19 para ver que pasa
> Una pregunta el primer esqueme que publicaste funciona ? Lo has probado?
> Gracias por responder



Como te comente no he realizado ese amplificador, el diagrama proviene de un foro donde debaten sobre este amplificador,  al parecer ese diagrama si funciona también hay otro:





Me he picado y esta interesante ese JX-3000 similar al JX-1900, voy a estudiarlo a fondo, no se habla mucho de este Amp, en cambio si he visto uno similar trabajando algo más completo,  de un Yamaha con bias regulables.

La R Gain esta entre 22K y 27K parece que trabaja mejor entre esos valores.


----------



## espectro24

Ya probe bajando a R19 pero sigue igual y si lo abajo mucho prende la bobilla 
Ese amplificador jx -1900 creo que he visto que lo han probado aqui en el foro y si funciona



Amigo una pregunta en el primer esqueme que publicaste  que valor tiene C14 y C16?


----------



## Yairman

espectro24 dijo:


> Ya probe bajando a R19 pero sigue igual y si lo abajo mucho prende la bobilla
> Ese amplificador jx -1900 creo que he visto que lo han probado aqui en el foro y si funciona
> 
> 
> 
> Amigo una pregunta en el primer esqueme que publicaste  que valor tiene C14 y C16?




Si el JX-1900 ese si lo he visto funcionando.

C14: 0.47uF o 470nF y C16: 1uF, es que al parecer escriben mF para describir Micro Faradio.


----------



## espectro24

A estabien gracias amigo por aclararme esa duda sobre los C14 y C16

Si ?no estaba seguro pero si es el JX-1900 el que vi aqui en el foro.


----------



## espectro24

amigos quiero comentarles que arme el primer esquema que publico el compañero Yaitronica y funciona perfectamente tal cual esta en el diagrama 

El que quiera armarlo lo puede hacer con confianza porq si funciona!


----------



## gevv

Hola,

05W....800w de archivos mixtos













http://www.prakito.com/docs/audio/

continuar archivo..


----------



## mario17farias

carbajal dijo:


> Ese es el amplificador que mencionaba, lo probe y funciona a la perfección.
> Lo puedes encontrar en la pagina 6 de este tema.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola carbajal, hace un tiempo atras habias mencionado que hiciste este amplificador TASTECH y que funcionaba a la perfeccion, este mismo esta comentado en otro subtema "Driver 741" en donde el compañero blanko001 tambien lo había hecho, pues el manifestaba que tambien le funcionó pero que tuvo una serie de incovenientes que lo llevaron a manifestar que no llenó sus expectativas. Tambien hay comentarios de otros que manifiestan que los transistores finales se queman sin razón aparente. ¿Que debo hacer para que me funcione sin problemas así como a tí?





Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 40 W / 8 Ω o 75 W / 4 Ω
> 
> ±35 Vcc
> 
> Con transistores de bajo coste*​*
> 
> Hubo un cambio de transistores y habrá que corregir la disposición de patas en el diseño del impreso*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99267
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99268
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99270
> 
> *Versión estéreo*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99269
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99271​
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



Hola fogo, disculpa si mi pregunta es algo tonta pero en la version stereo de este amplificador en la serigrafia aparecen las dos salidas de señal, lo que me llamó la atención es que uno de ellos tiene el simbolo de "+" y el otro de "-" cual sería la razón y otra cosa, tambien veo que en la serigrafia dice 250W me interesa la version stereo para un equipo que tengo, por cierto, alguien ya lo ha hecho?


----------



## dark089

Amplificador PA-325

amigo Fogonazo, me podrias comentar si este amplificador lo armaste, segun yo si lo armaste como los fuiste postiando y diciendo, pero es mejor si me lo confirmas.

sobre este amplificador me surgieron algunas dudas

1. este tiene un par de resistencias una en el Q-15 y 16 que son de 300 ohms pero este valor no creo que lo consiga le puedo poner la de 330 ohms o tendran algun inconveniente. 

2. la bobina de cuantas espiras es (o como la fabrico)  o almenos de que inductancia es.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La R16 que une los emisores de Q13 y Q14 no es crítica , 330 o 270 andará.

R17 y R18 son parte de los divisores de tensión de las protecciones (R17 + R14 y R18 + R15) , modificarías un poco los puntos de disparo . . . 

La bobina se hace directamente sobre R25 de 10 Ohms 2 Watts como soporte , serían unas 20 espiras bien ajustadas de alambre de al menos 1,5 mm , los extremos palados , enroscados y soldados en los alambres de la resistencia.

Saludos !


----------



## carbajal

mario17farias dijo:


> Hola carbajal, hace un tiempo atras habias mencionado que hiciste este amplificador TASTECH y que funcionaba a la perfeccion, este mismo esta comentado en otro subtema "Driver 741" en donde el compañero blanko001 tambien lo había hecho, pues el manifestaba que tambien le funcionó pero que tuvo una serie de incovenientes que lo llevaron a manifestar que no llenó sus expectativas. Tambien hay comentarios de otros que manifiestan que los transistores finales se queman sin razón aparente. ¿Que debo hacer para que me funcione sin problemas así como a tí?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola fogo, disculpa si mi pregunta es algo tonta pero en la version stereo de este amplificador en la serigrafia aparecen las dos salidas de señal, lo que me llamó la atención es que uno de ellos tiene el simbolo de "+" y el otro de "-" cual sería la razón y otra cosa, tambien veo que en la serigrafia dice 250W me interesa la version stereo para un equipo que tengo, por cierto, alguien ya lo ha hecho?



Amigo, disculpa la tardanza en responder a tu pregunta. Respuesta en virtud a la pregunta sobre el amplificador TASTECH TAILANDES. Para empezar no utilice 2 transistores originales porque no los consegui, estos fueron 2sa1930 y 2sc5171 los cuales reemplce por A1837 y C4793 respectivamente, en cuanto a los demas componentes todos son los mismos y el integrado lf351 por TL081. En fin yo lo hice en una sola placa con un preamp con control de tonos y entrada para mic y ya hice unos 5 sin ningun inconveniente, uno tiene varios meses de estar funcionando en una rockola que hice y ningun problema hasta el momento, eso si que los estuve poniendo a funcionar con tensiones hasta de +/- 60vdc y alli si me quemaban los TR de salida me imagino porque son de mala calidad, pero por lo demas todo en orden. Yo creo que es de tener mucho cuidado en el ensamble y tambien que los transistores que comente que reemplece por otros casi iguales en algunas ocaciones tambien fueron el motivo de malas experiencias porque eran de mala calidad, pero al menos a mi me ha funcionado muy bien. Emsamblalo de acuerdo a las especificaciones y con mucho cuidado, tomando en cuenta que un circuito bien hecho y con buenas soldaduras, hechas con mucho esmero son escenciales, me eh dado cuenta que muchos hacen soldaduras gachas como decimos en guatemala, todas como caigan, y asi quieren que funcionen los circuitos, los componentes todos torcidos, levantados o muy juntos eso puede ocacionar desastres, por lo que te recomiendo hagas tus trabajos con mucho esmero y te garantizo que vas a quedar muy satisfecho.

Saludos!

PD: Tambien agregue en el mismo circuito la bobina con alambre calibre 18awg con su respectiva resistencia en paralelo de 10 Ohms a 1Watt para proteccion del parlante.


----------



## betocp

Hola, disculpen la interrupcion, tengo unas dudas sobre el amplificador Micron 50 S, las expongo aqui o habro un tema nuevo, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

betocp dijo:


> Hola, disculpen la interrupcion, tengo unas dudas sobre el amplificador Micron 50 S, las expongo aqui o habro un tema nuevo, saludos.



Aquí mismo    .


----------



## betocp

ok, hola a todos arme el amplificador Micron 50 S, con 2 variaciones:
1- las resistencias de 0.15 las cambie por 0.22 ( no tenia en stock)
2- la fuente es de +-37v
poniendo la entrada de señal a tierra medi en la salida al parlante, y obtuve: -0,300v
no deberia obtener 0 volt en la salida?. simule en liveware y obtuve casi el mismo resultado, pero en la simulacion si vario la resistencia de 100k a menos ese voltaje en la salida disminuye, a los que han armado este ampli les trabajo bien? saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

0,3 V solo podría disipar 0,022 Watts en el parlante . . . .


----------



## Fogonazo

betocp dijo:


> ok, hola a todos arme el amplificador Micron 50 S, con 2 variaciones:
> 1- las resistencias de 0.15 las cambie por 0.22 ( no tenia en stock)
> 2- la fuente es de +-37v
> poniendo la entrada de señal a tierra medi en la salida al parlante, y obtuve: *-0,300v*
> no deberia obtener 0 volt en la salida?. simule en liveware y obtuve casi el mismo resultado, pero en la simulacion si vario la resistencia de 100k a menos ese voltaje en la salida disminuye, a los que han armado este ampli les trabajo bien? saludos.



Es un poco alto, pero dentro de lo aceptable


----------



## betocp

Hola, tambien note que el transistor q7 calienta mucho (estando sin señal), he pensado en cambiarlo por un BD139, que les parece?, saludos


----------



## cantoni11

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador con LM3886
> 
> pero con
> 
> buffer valvular*
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/pitufo_mini.gif​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103131
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103123
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103132
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103133
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103126
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103127
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103128
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103130​
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



Hola fogonazo.Nose si es correcto preguntar aqui,respecto a este amplificador  Hibrido.Consegui unos LM3886  me surgio la posibilidad de montar este amplificador .Mi duda es con que tension debo alimentar la 12AU7??En las fotos se ve que lo alimentan con las misma fuente del integrado.Y los 12V del filamento tampoco se ve.. Otra pregunta seria si vale la pena este proyecto ??(la valvula no es nada barata,tengo una 12ax7 pero funciona con mas tension),Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola fogonazo.Nose si es correcto preguntar aqui,respecto a este amplificador  Hibrido.Consegui unos LM3886  me surgio la posibilidad de montar este amplificador .Mi duda es con que tension debo alimentar la 12AU7??En las fotos se ve que lo alimentan con las misma fuente del integrado.Y los 12V del filamento tampoco se ve.. Otra pregunta seria si vale la pena este proyecto ??(la valvula no es nada barata,tengo una 12ax7 pero funciona con mas tension),Saludos



Este buffer responde a la técnica de uso de válvulas con baja tensión y no los habituales cientos de volts.

La 12AX7 posee mas ganancia, en este caso *NO* afecta.

La 12AU7 se alimenta desde la fuente de *±Vcc*

Filamentos (12Vac) mediante una salida directa del transformador

Cables marrón y negro de esta imagen:

Ver el archivo adjunto 103126​


----------



## cantoni11

Hola Fogonazo.Segun tus conocimientos ,vale la pena este amplificador ??.Se obtendran buenos resultados de audio??.Tengo un nucleo toroidal de 100W para bobinar.Pense alimentarlos con hasta 30+30V para conseguir unos 40W segun el datashett.En cuanto a la fuente del filamento es mejor regulada?' o simplemnte regulada en bobina si fuente?(tengo entendido es mejor regulada para evitar ruidos).Podria usarlo sin el bufer ?? hasta que pueda comprar la Lampara.Tengo una 12ax7 pero no funcionaria con los 28V de fuente .Por favor orientame en este mar de dudas,Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Filamentos: Con *12 Vca (Corriente alterna)* alcanza y sobra

Estas válvula pueden funcionar con tensiones aún menores (12Vcc) en este caso la válvula se alimenta entre +Vcc y -Vcc, es decir en tu caso *±28V*, *56V* finales.


Ver el archivo adjunto 103123​
Este amplificador es una curiosidad, posiblemente agregue al sonido una cierta "Coloratura"


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador MOSFET 300W ±56 a ±80Vcc *​
Este es muy parecido a uno ya publicado, pero con algunas mejoras. 





































​


----------



## editor

betocp dijo:


> Hola, tambien note que el transistor q7 calienta mucho (estando sin señal), he pensado en cambiarlo por un BD139, que les parece?, saludos


Hola, yo armé ese amplificador y tuve el mismo problema, que se calentaba mucho ese transistor y cambié los dos(2n5551 y 2n5401) por los bd139 y bd140, está trabajando muy bien y no calienta, lo tengo trabajando hace mas de tres años en un bafle activo con parlante de 8 pulgadas, te recomiendo el cambio.


----------



## hell_fish

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 70W / 8Ω MOSFET
> 
> Cuasicomplementario ± 35Vcc*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98330
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98329
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98328
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98358​
> 
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]


 
Buenos dias. 
Por que no es conveniente usar mosfet de comutacion para audio? En el peor de los casos que sucederia si utilizo mosfet tipo IXFH26N50 en este circuito?


----------



## blanko001

Fogonazo dijo:


> Filamentos: Con *12 Vca (Corriente alterna)* alcanza y sobra
> 
> Estas válvula pueden funcionar con tensiones aún menores (12Vcc) en este caso la válvula se alimenta entre +Vcc y -Vcc, es decir en tu caso *±28V*, *56V* finales.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 103123​
> Este amplificador es una curiosidad, posiblemente agregue al sonido una cierta "Coloratura"



Hola Fogo' ¿Vr1 (100KΩ) es para controlar el volumen o se debe adicionar un potenciómetro antes de la entrada del previo valvular?
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> Por que no es conveniente usar mosfet de comutacion para audio? En el peor de los casos que sucederia si utilizo mosfet tipo IXFH26N50 en este circuito?


Seguramente funcione bien, pero NO es lo mas adecuado.
El MOSFET de conmutación fue fabricado para trabajar en estado On-Off, es dectir un cambio rápido y "Violento" de un estado a otro, y en un amplificador de audio, que NO sea clase "D", se trabaja en la zona lineal, con un cambio gradual y progresivo de un estado al otro.


blanko001 dijo:


> Hola Fogo' ¿Vr1 (100KΩ) es para controlar el volumen o se debe adicionar un potenciómetro antes de la entrada del previo valvular?
> Saludos


Ajusta el volumen.


----------



## blanko001

Hola. Deseo realizar el amplificador híbrido, jamás en la vida he usado un tubo, cuando me inicié en la electrónica "esos ya eran cosa del pasado"; pero siempre me llamó la atención esos "desechos" de radios y artefactos cuando la gente los descartaba. Tengo un triodo de esos pero no es el 12AU7 ni el 12AX7; en su defecto poseo uno de fabricación rusa, el 6H1Π (6N1P). Deseo saber si me funcionaría para éste propósito. Además se habló de 12VAC para el filamento. He ojeado las hojas de datos y noté que los filamentos se dividen en un punto central, es decir, entre el pin 4 y 9 hay medio filamento y entre el pin 9 y el 5 la otra mitad. En las mismas he encontrado un valor de tensión promedio de unos 6.3VAC para el filamento, lo que no sé es si aplica para cada mitad o es la tensión aplicable entre el pin 4 y 5.
Algún "tubófilo"  que me pueda "hechar" un cable o me diga la frase "dale nomás"?
Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

12V si la ustilzabas en serie y 6.3 poneindolos en paralelo y te sirve porque si te fijas en los datos fue diseñado para baja frecuencia
Pero digo yo, que hace esta pregunta esta sección, deberia estar en la que corresponde a válvulas


----------



## blanko001

pandacba dijo:


> 12V si la ustilzabas en serie y 6.3 poneindolos en paralelo y te sirve porque si te fijas en los datos fue diseñado para baja frecuencia
> Pero digo yo, que hace esta pregunta esta sección, deberia estar en la que corresponde a válvulas



Pandacba, gracias por la aclaración  Por otra parte comenté aquí porque el mismo Fogo' compartió ese circuito _aquí_ en el tema  

Saludos!


----------



## snipero

Hola fogonazo, este amplificador necesita llevar alguna bobina de protección a la salida a parlantes o se le conecta directo ? Pregunto porque estaba dibujando el pcb y quiero ver si le hago espacio a la bobina  aunque tovavia tengo que retocar el pcb en busca de posibles errores de mi parte.


----------



## snipero

Es este de aqui:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/839136/ _
el post numero 66. Adjunto la foto gracias por responder


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 70W / 8Ω MOSFET
> 
> Cuasicomplementario ± 35Vcc*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98330
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98329
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98328
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98358​
> 
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]


 Este este de aqui, solo quiero saber si va una bobina a la salida a parlante para ver si la colocó en el mismo pcb que estoy dibujado


----------



## blanko001

Yo considero que siempre es importante en amplificadores agregar toda la red de Zobel. Es posible en casos gastar potencia innecesariamente en frecuencias inaudibles si oscila el amplificador. 
Saludos!


----------



## blanko001

snipero dijo:


> Bien, se la voy a incluir gracias por la ayuda



Lleva dos resistencias, un capacitor y una bobina. 
Saludos!


----------



## snipero

blanko001 dijo:


> Lleva dos resistencias, un capacitor y una bobina.
> Saludos!


Si eso si lo se gracias


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos.
Una pregunta más acerca de la alimentación del filamento del triodo en  _este_ circuito. ¿Requiere solo alimentación alterna? o ¿puedo alimentarlo con 12VDC? 

Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Una pregunta más acerca de la alimentación del filamento del triodo en  _este_ circuito. ¿Requiere solo alimentación alterna? o ¿puedo alimentarlo con 12VDC?
> 
> Gracias.


!Puedes alimentar lo filamento de la 12AU7 con DC sin problemas algun!.
Incluso gañas mas imunidad aun a ruido de 50 o 60 Hz.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blanko001

Muchas gracias Daniel. Es que me surgió la duda cuando estaba consultando más circuitos al respecto y encontré un sitio donde se usan 12V de corriente continua. La verdad de válvulas solo sé que fueron una hermosa época de la electrónica que no viví y que puedo recrear actualmente hasta cierto punto para no perdérmela 
Saludos!

PD: En esa página dice que el uso de DC reduce el efecto 'hum' o como dices, mayor inmunidad al ruido. Solo quería estar seguro de que en el circuito compartido por Fogo' también iría sin problemas el uso de 12VDC.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

blanko001 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Daniel. Es que me surgió la duda cuando estaba consultando más circuitos al respecto y encontré un sitio donde se usan 12V de corriente continua. La verdad de válvulas solo sé que fueron una hermosa época de la electrónica que no viví y que puedo recrear actualmente hasta cierto punto para no perdérmela
> Saludos!
> 
> PD: En esa página dice que el uso de DC reduce el efecto 'hum' o como dices, mayor inmunidad al ruido. Solo quería estar seguro de que en el circuito compartido por Fogo' también iría sin problemas el uso de 12VDC.


Bueno a principio respondi tu pregunta si lo filamento de la 12AU7 podrias sener alimentada con 12V DC , ahora alimentar la Placa con 12 Voltios creo que no te ande , mira que no diagrama original la Valvula 12AU7 recibe + y - 35Voltios lo que equivale decir que esa es alimentada con 70Voltios , tensión esa mas comun en circuitos valvulares.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blanko001

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno a principio respondi tu pregunta si lo filamento de la 12AU7 podrias sener alimentada con 12V DC , ahora alimentar la Placa con 12 Voltios creo que no te ande , mira que no diagrama original la Valvula 12AU7 recibe + y - 35Voltios lo que equivale decir que esa es alimentada con 70Voltios , tensión esa mas comun en circuitos valvulares.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Sí. Me refería solo al filamento. El resto de la placa es alimentada con la tensión indicada para los LM3886 dependiendo de la carga, según la hoja de datos. 
Sucede que se me vino a la mente usar 12VDC desde un LM338 a la mano para alimentar el filamento del triodo y dos filamentos de la iluminación de dos vúmetros análogicos que también son para 12V. Con ello consigo tensiones estables, especialmente en mi localidad que hay muchas variaciones de tensión y cortes. No deseo estropear ninguno de los filamentos 
Por suerte encontré que usaron el triodo con 12VDC (para el filamento) y pienso así implementar el circuito.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## joorchh13

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador Mini-Strong 100W/8Ω ± 42Vcc*
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109009
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109007
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109010​
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



Muy buen amplificador! Lo estoy alimentando con una fuente conmutada de +-35V. Los uso con unos 6x9 de 100w nominales.
Lo único que no me convence es el plop que casi vuela el diafragma de mis parlantitos al momento de encender la fuente, problema que solucioné con un protector de parlantes.
Muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Fogonazo

joorchh13 dijo:


> Muy buen amplificador! Lo estoy alimentando con una fuente conmutada de +-35V. Los uso con unos 6x9 de 100w nominales.
> Lo único que no me convence es el plop que casi vuela el diafragma de mis parlantitos al momento de encender la fuente, problema que solucioné con un protector de parlantes.
> Muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 300W en 8Ω, 600 en 4Ω ± 96Vcc
> 
> MOSFET Driver´s Dobles*
> 
> Opinión personal y puramente subjetiva* "Me Guta"*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133711
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133712
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133713​
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



Hola, estaba hojeando este amplificador y note que hay unas cuantas diferencias entre cada layout, por ejemplo en lugar de R38 y R39 hay un par de diodos y en otras resistencias han puesto otros valores. ¿Cual de los dos es el diseño original? Para usarlo como guia ya que un futuro un poco lejano me gustaria hacer este amplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo

Pueden ir cualquiera de las 2 cosas, resistencias o diodos.

R38, R39 o el par de diodos desacoplan las etapas previas del amplificador de las de alto consumo evitando que las fluctuaciones de tensión lleguen a las previas.

Si se reemplazan las resistencias por diodos, estos garantizan además del desacople, que durante la disminución de tensión posterior al apagado las etapas previas sigan alimentadas una fracción de segundo "Extra" evitando "Plop´s" o movimientos violentos de parlante al apagado.


----------



## snipero

Muchas gracias fogonazo.


----------



## jhon130296

Alguien tiene el pdf del jbl para imprimirlo porfa en tamaño real


----------



## Fogonazo

jhon130296 dijo:


> Alguien tiene el pdf del jbl para imprimirlo porfa en tamaño real


Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” [Nano tutorial]


----------



## The Rookie

HCLASS

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 19, 2018


----------



## jhon130296

Un favor tendrás la medida exacta de la pcb jbl para imprimirlo  me ayudarían enormemente  que dimensiones tiene


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo imprimes en un papel , pruebas los componentes , corriges medidas.

Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” [Nano tutorial]

Gracias.


----------



## The Rookie

Amplificador y su protección :


----------



## moonwalker

The Rookie dijo:


> Amplificador y su protección :


Hola The rockie; este amplificador es muy similar al Spain Sp1500 el cual alguna vez lo probé y fue excelente


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 50 W MOSFET Complementarios
> 
> ±35Vcc*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 124180
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 124181
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 124182
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 124183​
> El potenciómetro que se ve colgando por allí NO debe ir, va un preset.
> En este caso se colocó solo para ajustar la corriente de reposo momentánemente
> 
> En el archivo RAR se encuentra la simulación (Multisim13)
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


Me anime a construir este amplificador pero le dibuje mi propio pcb basado en el esquema ya que a mi parecer el pcb publicado tiene un error, la base de Q2 está directamente conectada a la salida mientras en el esquema está una resistencia de 47k que me parece que es de ganancia, lo simule tal como esta en el esquema y funciona muy bien. Pero así como esta en el pcb no funciona por eso mejor dibuje mi propio pcb.


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 50 W MOSFET Complementarios *
> 
> *±35Vcc*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 124180
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 124181
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 124182
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 124183​
> El potenciómetro que se ve colgando por allí NO debe ir, va un preset.
> En este caso se colocó solo para ajustar la corriente de reposo momentánemente
> 
> En el archivo RAR se encuentra la simulación (Multisim13)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


Hola señores construí este amplificador pero tengo un problema, a la salida de amplificador me da voltaje como 3 voltios y me he pasado los últimos días tratando de encontrar el problema. No se si será porque coloque el Irf510 en lugar del irf530 ya que solo conseguí el irf9530 pero no al irf530, tampoco conseguí los BC546 y me toco ponerle el BC337-25, será esa la causa del problema? Revise el pcb que dibuje en comparación con el esquema pero no encontre algún error aparente y lo adjunto para que por favor me ayuden a ver si he cometido algún error. Gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Apareaste los transistores del par diferencial? 
Esos que pusiste no son adecuados
2N5401, BC547, BC548,2SA1015,2SA733....
Trata que la diferencia del hfe de uno no difiera en más del 5-10% máximo


----------



## snipero

pandacba dijo:


> Apareaste los transistores del par diferencial?
> Esos que pusiste no son adecuados
> 2N5401, BC547, BC548,2SA1015,2SA733....
> Trata que la diferencia del hfe de uno no difiera en más del 5-10% máximo



tenía los MPSA42 y MPSA92 y quería usar esos pero creo que eran genéricos porque en la hoja de datos el hfe llega a 40 pero los que me vendieron tenían más de 90 así que en la entrada coloque los 2n3906 ya que esos si me daba un hfe cercano al de la hoja de datos y es que tampoco encontré los BC556.


----------



## Fogonazo

snipero dijo:


> tenía los MPSA42 y MPSA92 y quería usar esos pero creo que eran genéricos porque en la hoja de datos el hfe llega a 40 pero los que me vendieron tenían más de 90 así que en la entrada coloque los 2n3906 ya que esos si me daba un hfe cercano al de la hoja de datos y es que tampoco encontré los BC556.


Si está dentro de tus posibilidades "Aparea" los transistores del diferencial de entrada, en caso negativo invierte la posición de los mismos, re-alimentación con entrada y verifica que ocurre.


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si está dentro de tus posibilidades "Aparea" los transistores del diferencial de entrada, en caso negativo invierte la posición de los mismos, re-alimentación con entrada y verifica que ocurre.


disculpa fogonazo, con aparear los transistores te refieres a colocar transistores con el mismo hfe??? Esque solo tengo varios 2N3906 por mi zona no consigo los BCxx, no se si habré cometido algún error al dibujar el pcb, he revisado el pcb y no encuentro errores.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pues le mides el hfe y eliges los dos mas parecidos , luego los intercambias de lugar y ves cómo funciona mejor , sinó preset de 100 Ohms , cursor del medio conectado a la resistencia de 15k que alimenta al par diferencial y cada punta del preset a cada emisor del par diferencial.

O sea que quedarían 5 Ohms entre los 15k y cada emisor.

Saludos !


----------



## snipero

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pues le mides el hfe y eliges los dos mas parecidos , luego los intercambias de lugar y ves cómo funciona mejor , sinó preset de 100 Ohms , cursor del medio conectado a la resistencia de 15k que alimenta al par diferencial y cada punta del preset a cada emisor del par diferencial.
> O sea que quedarían 5 Ohms entre los 15k y cada emisor.
> 
> Saludos !



Gracias voy a probar con esos cambios


----------



## Fogonazo

No es muy importante el valor nominal de ganancia.
Es mucho mas importante que ambos transistores posean un valor lo mas similar posible.


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> No es muy importante el valor nominal de ganancia.
> Es mucho mas importante que ambos transistores posean un valor lo mas similar posible.


A mi personalmente se me complica conseguir transistores variados, acá en Ecuador no se consigue cualquier transistor así que me tocará esperar a poder comprar por Internet. Más ya me ilusione en escuchar  este amplificador ya que hasta ahora no he podido hacer un amplificador a transistores pero bueno así es la vida.


----------



## Fogonazo

snipero dijo:


> A mi personalmente se me complica conseguir transistores variados, acá en Ecuador no se consigue cualquier transistor así que me tocará esperar a poder comprar por Internet. Más ya me ilusione en escuchar  este amplificador ya que hasta ahora no he podido hacer un amplificador a transistores pero bueno así es la vida.


Todos los proveedores comentados de *Ecuador*:


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador PRAKIT (MOSFET)
> 
> 100W ±56V*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91640
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91642
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91641
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99163
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99162
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99161​
> 
> Este mismo amplificador pero con filtro sub-graves lo publiqué por aquí:
> Combo: Amplificador + Filtro Pasa-Bajos variable
> Ambas opciones son *"Altamentrecomendables"*.


Hola fogonazo pues como tuve problemas con el mosfet de 50 watts voy a aventurarme con este que tu ya has fabricado y mi pregunta es si tu dibujaste tu propio pcb porque noto que en el pcb publicado el colector de Q5 no está conectado a D2 pero en el esquema si va conectado.


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador PRAKIT (MOSFET)*
> 
> *100W ±56V*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91640
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91642
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91641
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99163
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99162
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99161​
> 
> Este mismo amplificador pero con filtro sub-graves lo publiqué por aquí:
> Combo: Amplificador + Filtro Pasa-Bajos variable
> Ambas opciones son *"Altamente recomendables"*.


Y bueno perdón por fastidiar tanto pero solo quería hacer énfasis en que el pcb de este amplificador tiene un error quizá deliberado o involuntario que consiste en que D3 esta desconectado de Q4. (En mi post anterior puse la numeración equivocada) adjunto  2 imágenes, la primera consiste en el pcb con el error y la segunda es el pcb corregido. Si yo me he equivocado pues sepan disculparme.


----------



## Fogonazo

snipero dijo:


> Y bueno perdón por fastidiar tanto pero solo quería hacer énfasis en que el pcb de este amplificador tiene un error quizá deliberado o involuntario que consiste en que D3 esta desconectado de Q4. (En mi post anterior puse la numeración equivocada) adjunto  2 imágenes, la primera consiste en el pcb con el error y la segunda es el pcb corregido. Si yo me he equivocado pues sepan disculparme.


¿ Y cual sería el punto ?

La imagen proviene de un fabricante de kit´s, no sería de extrañar que incluya algún error intencional en el diseño del impreso como para que el/los interesados en armar el amplificador no les funciones y recurran a comprar la placa original.


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y cual sería el punto ?
> 
> La imagen proviene de un fabricante de kit´s, no sería de extrañar que incluya algún error intencional en el diseño del impreso como para que el/los interesados en armar el amplificador no les funciones y recurran a comprar la placa original.[/QUOTE



solo quería compartir ese detalle que quizá a alguien le sirva de ayuda yo personalmente pienso armar este amplificador aunque los mosfet acá están caros más de 10 dolares cada uno, me tocará reformar el pcb para poder poner los 2N5401 porque me parece que tienen una distribución de pines muy distinta a los 2sa1016


----------



## pandacba

Tampoco hace falta complicarse tanto, yo no modificaría nada se pueden poner lo mismo


----------



## snipero

pandacba dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 170675Ver el archivo adjunto 170676
> Tampoco hace falta complicarse tanto, yo no modificaría nada se pueden poner lo mismo


M mm igual ya he dibujado el pcb y voy a aprovechar para hacer esos pequeños cambios, lo malo es que acá los irfp240 estan a más de 10 dolares la unidad y me imagino que los 2sk seguro están más caros


----------



## D..12345

Este amplificador no lo vi en la coleccion ,no lo he probado, quiero hacerlo , lo que en mi caso lo quiero transformar a salida NPN,  bueno si alguien se anima antes que yo ahi se lo dejo ,  aca les dejo el PDF con el impreso y todos los detalles


----------



## pandacba

A que te refieres  con NPN, la salida es complementaria.
Explicate mejor


----------



## DOSMETROS

No es un amplificador que particularmente me guste . . . lo quieren Cuasi para aprovechar transistores NPN , ahí está :


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador DM-700 ± 85Vcc con bipolares complementarios *

*




*​En la Fogo versión hay algunas diferencias con el circuito original en la re-alimentación porque oscilaba excesivamente antes de estabilizar.


----------



## essempro

Antes que nada, espero no infringir ninguna regla. no vi comentarios de este diseño.
agradezco por compartirlo, ¡FUNCIONA MUY BIEN!,  de hecho me sorprendió el desempeño en frecuencias bajas, su rendimiento es excelente. muy recomendable. como transistor final use los IRF540N y también los IRFP4332...
Reitero, gracias por compartirlo.

Saludos a todos.



Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 70W / 8Ω MOSFET *
> 
> *Cuasicomplementario ± 35Vcc*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98330
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98329
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98328
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98358​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

essempro dijo:


> Antes que nada, espero no infringir ninguna regla. no vi comentarios de este diseño.
> agradezco por compartirlo, ¡FUNCIONA MUY BIEN!,  de hecho me sorprendió el desempeño en frecuencias bajas, su rendimiento es excelente. muy recomendable. como transistor final use los IRF540N y también los IRFP4332...
> Reitero, gracias por compartirlo.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Un interesante proyecto, amplificador 40 + 40W fuente incluida*

*



*














​


*Un-Sound.Com*​​


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador PRAKIT (MOSFET)*
> 
> *100W ±56V*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Este mismo amplificador pero con filtro sub-graves lo publiqué por aquí:
> Combo: Amplificador + Filtro Pasa-Bajos variable
> Ambas opciones son *"Altamente recomendables"*.


Hola fogonazo, este ampli es clase AB? Es que todavía no aprendo a diferenciar entre un clase AB y un clase B. Quiero construirlo aunque acá esos mosfet son caros.


----------



## Fogonazo

snipero dijo:


> Hola fogonazo, este ampli es clase AB? Es que todavía no aprendo a diferenciar entre un clase AB y un clase B. Quiero construirlo aunque acá esos mosfet son caros.


Es clase* "AB"*

No recuerdo haber publicado un amplificador clase *"B*", por otro lado un amplificador clase *AB* se puede ajustar y llevarlo a trabajar en clase *B* o casi 
Y tampoco son de temer los amplificadores clase *"B"*, Si bien poseen una mayor distorsión de cruce, esta se hace notar a muy mínima potencia , y al darle volumen se enmascara y deja de ser percibida.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Una consulta, puedes compartir el libro de amplificadores en PDF? es que tengo un amplificador de esos chinos que está lleno de una pasta de plástico negro derretido para que no se vean los simbolos.

Seria de gran ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo ponés en un frasco , o un Tupper o en una bolsa de nylon bien cerrada untado con removedor GEL de buena calidad.

Diagrama esquematico de un regulador automatico de tension AVR para un generador


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Ya los encontré, lo siento no leí bien el aporte, en la página con un buen traductor de Google... Hizo el resto y madre mía hay muchiiiisimos diagramas


----------



## Fogonazo

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Una consulta, puedes compartir el libro de amplificadores en PDF? es que tengo un amplificador de esos chinos que está lleno de una pasta de plástico negro derretido para que no se vean los simbolos.
> 
> Seria de gran ayuda.


El archivo sobre amplificadores ya se encuentra publicado.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo ponés en un frasco , o un Tupper o en una bolsa de nylon bien cerrada untado con removedor GEL de buena calidad.
> 
> Diagrama esquematico de un regulador automatico de tension AVR para un generador



Le estoy echando una capa de solvente Thinner con un pincel,


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pierdes el tiempo , si consigues diluyente de cemento de contacto (tolueno) ese si andaría , el tema es que se evapora antes de disolver por eso la genialidad del gel .


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 50 W MOSFET Complementarios *
> 
> *±35Vcc*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 124180
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 124181
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 124182
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 124183​
> El potenciómetro que se ve colgando por allí NO debe ir, va un preset.
> En este caso se colocó solo para ajustar la corriente de reposo momentánemente
> 
> En el archivo RAR se encuentra la simulación (Multisim13)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


Hace poco construí este amplificador pero no me funcionó, me daba voltaje negativo a la salida y terminaba quemándose un mosfet no se habré hecho mal.


----------



## Fogonazo

snipero dijo:


> Hace poco construí este amplificador pero no me funcionó, me daba voltaje negativo a la salida y terminaba quemándose un mosfet *no se habré hecho mal*.


*¡ Seguramente !*

¿ Que cosa ?, Imposible saberlo sin datos


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Seguramente !*
> 
> ¿ Que cosa ?, Imposible saberlo sin datos


Lo arme y lo conecté con una serie pero después de unos segundos se encendía la bombilla y terminaba quemándose un mosfet. Adjunto el pcb que le dibujé


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador + Previo IA-60*
> 
> *30W Estéreo alta calidad *
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96778
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96779
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96782
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96781
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96780
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96785
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96783
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96784​
> En el archivo comprimido se encuentran: diseño de PCB a tamaño real, distribución y cableado.


 
Hola Fogonazo es de éste, no se como compartir Link por menaje. El hecho es que tu me habías sugerido cambiar los transistores del pre por los bc550/bc560 aunque debo esperar 40 días hasta que me lleguen.


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 300W en 8Ω, 600 en 4Ω ± 96Vcc*
> 
> *MOSFET Driver´s Dobles*
> 
> Opinión personal y puramente subjetiva* "Me Guta"*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133711
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133712
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133713​
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


Encontré más información de este amplificador pero en tailandes.


----------



## mario17farias

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador MA-2400*
> 
> *500W/8Ω 1000W/4Ω  ±45Vcc a ±95Vcc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Son 2 versiones con diferencias mínimas, una es con ajuste de simetría y biass y la otra sin ajuste de simetría y polarización fija.
> El diseño de PCB corresponde a la versión con ajustes, lo que no quita que mediante un par de puentes sirva para la otra versión.
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


Buenas tardes, me interesa mucho montar este amplificador, tengo un toroidal que me dá 70+70AC pero no consigo los transistores C5200 y su complementario el A1943, en su lugar hay el C6011A y su complementario el A2151A, según la hoja de datos, el C5200 en VCEO =230V y el C6011A = 200V  sé que está casi al limite, sería arriesgado utilizar estos ultimos? es que abundan las falsificaciones del C5200


----------



## Fogonazo

Tal como comentas *200V* es un tanto _*"Justo"*_, pero puede funcionar. Peores engendros tengo visto.


----------



## mario17farias

Gracias por la respuesta, me tiraré a la tarea de armarlo con esos transistores


----------



## mario17farias

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para este u otro caso:
> 
> Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” [Nano tutorial]


Hola a todos 70/8ohm con +-35V  como es posible ? se podría modificar para trabajarlo con +-50V ? En teoria aumentaría la potencia
Perdón cité mal, me estoy refiriendo al mosfet de 70w +-35v


Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 70W / 8Ω MOSFET *
> 
> *Cuasicomplementario ± 35Vcc*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98330
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98329
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98328
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98358​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


Me refiero a este


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador Accuphase E 210 (Clone)*
> 
> *150 W/8Ω 250W/4Ω*
> Hola, encontré más información de este amplificador​​


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Consulta amigo Fogonazo, El post Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático"  del amplificador que muestras tiene un asterísco en el diagrama como una bobina, pero no veo el valor ni la cantidad de vueltas que debe llevar. ¿Puedes indicarme? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Consulta amigo Fogonazo, El post Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático"  del amplificador que muestras tiene un asterísco en el diagrama como una bobina, pero no veo el valor ni la cantidad de vueltas que debe llevar. ¿Puedes indicarme? gracias


No es muy significativo la precisión de la bobina,, con unas 20 vueltas de alambre de 1mm de diámetro sobre una forma de unos 4mm de diámetro estará bien


----------



## Fusatronica

Por aquí dejo un Yamasutra! ヤマハ B1! A ver que tal les parece!


----------



## moonwalker

Fusatronica dijo:


> Por aquí dejo un Yamasutra! ヤマハ B1! A ver que tal les parece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 180953Ver el archivo adjunto 180954


Lindo Amplificador pero por aquí es muy díficil conseguir los Fets que se emplean allí; del resto se ve excelente.


----------



## moonwalker

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador "Biema" 250W/8Ω 500W/4Ω*
> 
> *±65Vcc Con protección contra cortocircuitos y
> CC sobre el parlante
> Con y Sin entrada balanceada*
> 
> 
> 
> *Esquema:*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99842
> 
> 
> *LayOut amplificador solamente:*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99844
> 
> 
> *LayOut amplificador con entrada balanceada y protección de parlantes:*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99843
> 
> 
> *LayOut fuente de alimentación*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99845​
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


Me parece genial este amplificador. Tengo uno proyectado muy similar a éste salvo que en el mío no incluí el circuito de control Offset. Además de que él mío es con par diferencial PNP pero del resto es idéntico. Ya lo guardé como otro en lista para el futuro. Excelente Amplificador.


----------



## lossless

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador + Previo IA-60*
> 
> *30W Estéreo alta calidad *
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96778
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96779
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96782
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96781
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96780
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96785
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96783
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96784​
> En el archivo comprimido se encuentran: diseño de PCB a tamaño real, distribución y cableado.


Estimado Sr. Fogonazo, seria posible construir este amplificador utilizando 2N3055 en la salida? Gracias lossless


----------



## Fogonazo

lossless dijo:


> Estimado Sr. Fogonazo, seria posible construir este amplificador utilizando 2N3055 en la salida? Gracias lossless


Los 2N3055 admiten 60Vce, el amplificador indica que trabaja con una fuente de ±33Vcc, (66Vcc), se excede la capacidad de tensión de los 2N3055, podrían funcionar pero con riesgo.
Por otro lado, los TIP3055/TIP2955 indicados en el circuito son mas económicos y soportan mas tensión


----------



## lossless

Gracias, tomo nota.


----------



## Pablo LB

Fogonazo dijo:


> *EVENS 100W Bipolares*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


Buen día, alguien tendrá algún diagrama con esa configuración de salida (PNP al positivo y NPN al negativo) pero que trabaje con 4 pares finales y mayor tensión?
Quisiera aprovechar una placa de un amplificador behringer que tiene esa configuración de salida.

O quizá puede utilizarse éste mismo diseño añadiendo los demás transistores?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Pablo LB dijo:


> Buen día, alguien tendrá algún diagrama con esa configuración de salida (PNP al positivo y NPN al negativo) pero que trabaje con 4 pares finales y mayor tensión?
> Quisiera aprovechar una placa de un amplificador behringer que tiene esa configuración de salida.
> 
> O quizá puede utilizarse éste mismo diseño añadiendo los demás transistores?
> 
> Saludos.


En este mismo tema hay varios


----------



## Pablo LB

Quizá estoy ciego pero no encontré, armaré pcb nuevos aprovechando que los transistores de potencia están en buen estado, cuatro pares por canal (2SC5200 y 2SA1943).

El finado es de un Behringer EP4000 (clase G o H hasta donde entendí) cuyas placas fueron victimas de humedad y óxido, la fuente suministra doble tensión, aproximadamente +\- 55 y 110 rectificados, me sugieren un clase AB para esas tensiones?

Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker

Pablo LB dijo:


> Quizá estoy ciego pero no encontré, armaré pcb nuevos aprovechando que los transistores de potencia están en buen estado, cuatro pares por canal (2SC5200 y 2SA1943).
> 
> El finado es de un Behringer EP4000 (clase G o H hasta donde entendí) cuyas placas fueron victimas de humedad y óxido, la fuente suministra doble tensión, aproximadamente +\- 55 y 110 rectificados, me sugieren un clase AB para esas tensiones?
> 
> Saludos!


Hola Pablo. Esa tarjeta Behringer EP4000 es un clase H copia idéntica a la QSC RMX2450 por tanto es topología common ground collector. Reparé un amplificador EP4000 de esos hace más o menos un par de años. Saludos


----------



## Pablo LB

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Pablo. Esa tarjeta Behringer EP4000 es un clase H copia idéntica a la QSC RMX2450 por tanto es topología common ground collector. Reparé un amplificador EP4000 de esos hace más o menos un par de años. Saludos


Hola, gracias por el dato, me acabo de fijar y si, es tal cual, de paso comentar que es increíble la mentira de éstas marcas en cuanto a la potencia que indican, en fin, no tengo experiencia armando clase H o G, por eso quiero hacer un clase AB y rescatar las piezas grandes y el gabinete de ese power, estoy considerando utilizar solo la rama baja de alimentación y armar éste Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático" o éste Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático" que aparecen en la primera página de éste hilo.

Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker

Pablo LB dijo:


> Hola, gracias por el dato, me acabo de fijar y si, es tal cual, de paso comentar que es increíble la mentira de éstas marcas en cuanto a la potencia que indican, en fin, no tengo experiencia armando clase H o G, por eso quiero hacer un clase AB y rescatar las piezas grandes y el gabinete de ese power, estoy considerando utilizar solo la rama baja de alimentación y armar éste Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático" o éste Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático" que aparecen en la primera página de éste hilo.
> 
> Saludos!


Hola Pablo, vi los dos y me gusta más el primero, El Evens.. he construido ese mismo amplificador pero sin la mejoras que ese circuito posee. Así que es funcional.. saludos


----------



## rulfo

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 60W/8Ω 100/4Ω*
> 
> *±35Vcc Con bipolares de bajo costo*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96719
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96720
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96721​
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


Buenas
¿Me podrían decir cual sería la forma correcta de regular el bias?, normalmente lo hago midiendo tensión sobre las resistencia  de emisor, pero este no las posee. 
Gracias


----------



## DJ T3

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas
> ¿Me podrían decir cual sería la forma correcta de regular el bias?, normalmente lo hago midiendo tensión sobre las resistencia  de emisor, pero este no las posee.
> Gracias



Antes que se enoje Fogonazo, mira *ACA*


----------



## rulfo

No lleva ni en emisor ni colector, se la intercalo entre el colector?
Es decir colocarle una resistencia de por ejemplo 0,22 ohm en la salida de la placa hacia el colector del transistor final...


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas
> ¿Me podrían decir cual sería la forma correcta de regular el bias?, normalmente lo hago midiendo tensión sobre las resistencia  de emisor, pero este no las posee. . . .





DJ T3 dijo:


> Antes que se enoje Fogonazo, mira *ACA*


Yo amanezco enojado, antes de abrir mis lindos ojos amarillos ya estoy enojado 

La pregunta que hace es interesante ya que este amplificador *NO* posee resistencias de emisor, por lo que se complica la medición de la corriente de biass

Este tipo de amplificador que confía ciegamente en la calidad de los transistores de salida siempre me inquietan, será por años de trabajar con componentes de calidad "Pobre" 

Una posibilidad es agregar resistencias de emisor para el ajuste que luego pueden ser retiradas, solo una para los 2 transistores de cada rail.
Otra es levantar la conexión de emisor de los transistores del rail (+) intercalando un miliamperímetro (Alto riesgo para el multímetro).
Esto siempre con la lámpara serie.
Mi opción preferida es la primera,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mi opción preferida es la primera,


Mi opción sería "no invertir dinero en amplificadores sin resistencia de emisor" y menos aun con esa configuracion de salida...


----------



## rulfo

En mi caso solo he montado por el momento un transistor de salida, le voy a colocar una resistencia de 0,22 ohm a la salida de la placa y de hay el cable hacia el emisor, sería recomendable dejarla puesta??, por la supuesta mala cálidad de dichos transistores... 
Gracias


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mi opción sería "no invertir dinero en amplificadores sin resistencia de emisor" y menos aun con esa configuracion de salida...


Ya llegó tarde


----------



## Pablo LB

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador Tastech HD-1602 Bipolares*
> 
> *500W 8Ω ±95V*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


Buen día, tengo una consultonta, hice el PCB del Tastech citado, pero burrada mia no me percaté que debia espejarse, y me dí cuenta de ello después de hacer los agujeros!
Asumo que no habria problemas en montar los componentes cuidando la 'nueva' colocación de los mismos, excepto los 2SA1930 / 2SC5171 y mje340, que no podria invertirlos como a los transistores pequeños, por eso se me ocurren tres opciones:

- Cablearlos hasta el disipador de los Trs finales.
- Recortar los pines base/emisor e invertirlos soldando dos cablecitos...
- Soldar todo por el lado del cobre. Aunque pensé mucho ésto último, me da mala espina que el pequeño disipador de esos Trs haga contacto con las pistas de cobre.

Espero haberme explicado bien, es viable alguna de las opciones que mencioné o tendré que hacer nuevo pcb? Lo que ocurre es que tuve el inconveniente que la imagen se pixelea y el toner no la imprime claro y despues de batallar con la plancha, tuve que repasar varias lineas con el plumón indeleble, de alli mi consulta 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Pablo LB dijo:


> Buen día, tengo una consultonta, hice el PCB del Tastech citado, pero burrada mia no me percaté que debia espejarse,. . . .


Por cuestión de estética y seguridad yo haría una PCB nueva.

No sirve soldar los transistores por el lado del cobre, siguen estando mal, debes invertir las patas


----------



## Pablo LB

Conforme maestro Fogonazo, de nuevo manos a la obra!

Aprovecho para otra consulta, el mje340 será necesario montarlo con los Trs de salida como en diseños parecidos?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Pablo LB dijo:


> Conforme maestro Fogonazo, de nuevo manos a la obra!
> 
> Aprovecho para otra consulta, el mje340 será necesario montarlo con los Trs de salida como en diseños parecidos?
> 
> Saludos!


*SI* debe ir sobre el disipador verificando que electricamente quede bien aislado


----------



## Pablo LB

Fogonazo dijo:


> *SI* debe ir sobre el disipador verificando que electricamente quede bien aislado



Gracias maestrazo!

Por fin pude hacer las nuevas pcb, aunque tuve que recurrir a tres imprentas hasta encontrar el toner "perfecto" , esta semana debo mostrar avances, dudas y resultados.

Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker

Pablo LB dijo:


> Buen día, tengo una consultonta, hice el PCB del Tastech citado, pero burrada mia no me percaté que debia espejarse, y me dí cuenta de ello después de hacer los agujeros!
> Asumo que no habria problemas en montar los componentes cuidando la 'nueva' colocación de los mismos, excepto los 2SA1930 / 2SC5171 y mje340, que no podria invertirlos como a los transistores pequeños, por eso se me ocurren tres opciones:
> 
> - Cablearlos hasta el disipador de los Trs finales.
> - Recortar los pines base/emisor e invertirlos soldando dos cablecitos...
> - Soldar todo por el lado del cobre. Aunque pensé mucho ésto último, me da mala espina que el pequeño disipador de esos Trs haga contacto con las pistas de cobre.
> 
> Espero haberme explicado bien, es viable alguna de las opciones que mencioné o tendré que hacer nuevo pcb? Lo que ocurre es que tuve el inconveniente que la imagen se pixelea y el toner no la imprime claro y despues de batallar con la plancha, tuve que repasar varias lineas con el plumón indeleble, de alli mi consulta
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182493



Hola Fogo, y resto de la comunidad. En el primer esquema, hay una conexión que no me cuadra, es la Unión de la resistencia de 20K (R18) que sale del colector de Q7 unida a la resistencia de 3.3K (R16). Creo que es un error de igual manera Fogonazo corrobora tú eso si estoy en lo cierto. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Esa unión es un *error*, en el diagrama original *NO *existe tal unión.
Habrá que revisar si tal error no se ha trasladado al PCB


----------



## moonwalker

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esa unión es un *error*, en el diagrama original *NO *existe tal unión.
> Habrá que revisar si tal error no se ha trasladado al PCB


Gracias Fogo por corroborarlo. He trabajado con ese esquema en varias marcas aún con la versión más incompleta y que construyen mucho por acá la cual llaman "Zener" o ladelec y esa conexión indica que está errada. Del resto Fogo, en el primer esquema y el segundo que es el mismo, me parece un amplificador muy bueno. Estoy haciendo un amplificador en ese mismo esquema con algunas diferencias. Este lleva una configuración Sziklai interesante en Pre y Driver el cual me gusta mucho. Saludos. Gracias


----------



## Pablo LB

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Fogo, y resto de la comunidad. En el primer esquema, hay una conexión que no me cuadra, es la Unión de la resistencia de 20K (R18) que sale del colector de Q7 unida a la resistencia de 3.3K (R16). Creo que es un error de igual manera Fogonazo corrobora tú eso si estoy en lo cierto. Saludos



Buen día, acabo de verificar lo indicado en el pcb y no están unidos los elementos mencionados, la R de 3.3k solo conecta con el condensador de 33pF.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Pablo LB dijo:


> Buen día, acabo de verificar lo indicado en el pcb y no están unidos los elementos mencionados, la R de 3.3k solo conecta con el condensador de 33pF.
> 
> Saludos!


De donde me roboconsigo  los diseños, hay comentarios de gente que los armó, con fotos incluidas, así que les doy algún punto de confianza


----------



## Pablo LB

Vamos avanzando!

Aunque con algunos detalles:

-No pude conseguir los transistores para el par diferencial de entrada (2SA970) así que coloqué BF423.
-Para los driver de los TR de salida tenia a la mano MJ15032/15033, reciclados de un EP4000, ambos TRs en buen estado.
-La bobina de salida también es reciclada del Behringer, la estoy colocando sin la resistencia en paralelo de 10ohm/5W.

Habrá problema con esos 'cambios'?

Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker

Pablo LB dijo:


> Vamos avanzando!
> 
> Aunque con algunos detalles:
> 
> -No pude conseguir los transistores para el par diferencial de entrada (2SA970) así que coloqué BF423.
> -Para los driver de los TR de salida tenia a la mano MJ15032/15033, reciclados de un EP4000, ambos TRs en buen estado.
> -La bobina de salida también es reciclada del Behringer, la estoy colocando sin la resistencia en paralelo de 10ohm/5W.
> 
> Habrá problema con esos 'cambios'?
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182645


Perfecto.. yo también Pablo estaré posteando aquí en este mismo tema acerca de un amplificador que como comenté arriba es muy similar a éste que construyes. Estaremos atento a los avances y pruebas. Saludos


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día!
Otro avance, que dificil conseguir disipadores pequeños, tuve que usar la amoladora para recortar disipadores reciclados y lograr que encajen en el pcb, pero ya quedó!
Mientras espero que seque bien la resina protectora hecha con thiner y piedra colofonia o 'pez rubio' como lo llaman aqui, procederé a construir la fuente de alimentación.
Como les conté anteriormente, utilizaré las piezas recicladas de un Behringer EP4000, dispongo de 8 condensadores de 12000uF/63v y el toroide que tiene cuatro secundarios y cuatro puentes rectificadores, planeo cambiar la configuración original para que solo brinde el voltaje bajo (+\- 55) pues tengo la limitante de los transistores de salida (2SC5200/2SA1943) que no creo que soporten el rail alto (+\-110), ya me explayaré en ésto solicitando sus consejos, saludos!


----------



## DMLUNA

@rulfo


rulfo dijo:


> Buenas
> ¿Me podrían decir cual sería la forma correcta de regular el bias?, normalmente lo hago midiendo tensión sobre las resistencia  de emisor, pero este no las posee.
> Gracias
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182459Ver el archivo adjunto 182459Ver el archivo adjunto 182459Ver el archivo adjunto 182460





DMLUNA dijo:


> @rulfo


@rulfo,una preguntonta, es por estética o por funcionalidad que se trenzan los cables que van desde la placa hacia los TR de potencia?


----------



## rulfo

DMLUNA dijo:


> @rulfo
> 
> 
> @rulfo,una preguntonta, es por estética o por funcionalidad que se trenzan los cables que van desde la placa hacia los TR de potencia?


Buenas, los trenzo para evitar que hagan de antena,  o por lo menos esa es mi idea...


----------



## DMLUNA

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, los trenzo para evitar que hagan de antena,  o por lo menos esa es mi idea...


@rulfo  ok, gracias, siempre lo había visto en otros amplificadores de construcción casera,y no sabía el porqué,hasta ahora, como dijo un sabio: hasta que te vas, aprendes !!!


----------



## hugo ramos

andrew01 dijo:


> ¡Hola
> ******** saludos sólo quieren compartir ostrippers GLA AMPLIFICADOR este amplificador tiene una calidad de sonido excepcional que he hecho casi todos los amplificadores en diferentes foros de este amplificador
> es la mejor calidad de audiófilo que ha sido probado por mí es escalable hasta 800 watts con 10 pares de salida de 2 ohmios de impedancia de salida
> un cordial saludo
> andrew01: Approval:


me gustaria hacer su ampli si se puede como coseguir pd de antemano gracias


Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador "Biema" 250W/8Ω 500W/4Ω*
> 
> *±65Vcc Con protección contra cortocircuitos y
> CC sobre el parlante
> Con y Sin entrada balanceada*
> 
> 
> 
> *Esquema:*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99842
> 
> 
> *LayOut amplificador solamente:*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99844
> 
> 
> *LayOut amplificador con entrada balanceada y protección de parlantes:*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99843
> 
> 
> *LayOut fuente de alimentación*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99845​
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


dosaludos ogonazo quisiera saber donde descargo el pcb del ampliicador con entrada balanceada y protecion de parlantes de antemano gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

hugo ramos dijo:


> . . . . saludos ogonazo quisiera saber donde descargo el pcb del ampliicador con entrada balanceada y protecion de parlantes de antemano gracias



Supongo que "Ogonazo" vendría a ser Yo 

No tengo el diseño de la PCB con entrada balanceada y protección contra cortocircuitos, pero teniendo el LayOut detallado no te debería ser difícil realizarlo


----------



## sebsjata

podrías importar la imagen en un software de diseño y "calcar" las pistas para hacerlo mucho mas fácil


----------



## Fogonazo

sebsjata dijo:


> podrías importar la imagen en un software de diseño y "calcar" las pistas para hacerlo mucho mas fácil



Sprint Layout es muy útil para esta tarea, permite posicionar componente y pistas sobre un archivo .JPG ajustando su escala.


----------



## fideliux

hay una duda que me tiene dando vueltas en mi cabeza desde hace mucho, ya que hay varios amplificadores que el capacitor con la resistencia a la salida van antes del inductor y otros después del inductor, no importa el lugar de colocación del capacitor y la resistencia si es antes o después?


----------



## moonwalker

Echando un vistazo 


Fogonazo dijo:


> En este tema voy a ir publicando mi colección de amplificadores (Asiáticos), de los que armé algunos y otros *NO*.
> 
> Algunos provienen de KIT´s comerciales.
> Otros de 2 libros sobre amplificadores, una especie de Biblia Tailandesa de esquemas con sus correspondientes cálculos y desarrollo.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91588Ver el archivo adjunto 91591​
> También hay varios que provienen de las páginas Tailandesas
> *www.un-sound.com/*
> *www.evensaudio.com/ *
> 
> Esquemas estos  bastante "Manoseados" últimamente por gente que quería comerciar con la información sobre los mismos.
> 
> En la medida de mis posibilidades voy a ir subiendo simulaciones y la data que pueda aportar.
> 
> *Amplificador PA-325*
> 
> *500W / 4Ω ±70Vcc a ±80Vcc*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91472
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91473​
> Antes que pregunten _*¿ Donde van los transistores de salida ?*_
> Los transistores de salida se montan fuera de la placa presentada, la cual es el "Driver".
> La gran mayoría de los esquemas que voy a ir publicando tienen esa configuración PCB Driver + Transistores directos al disipador.
> 
> Procedencia: Libro
> 
> *! Enjoy it ¡*


Echando un vistazo a este amplificador (el primer plano posteado) es el mismo que venden por aquí y que erróneamente llaman "Pioneer" (no sé por qué razón) pero comparando este expuesto por Fogo con el que hago mención, hay cambios que marcan la diferencia en cuanto a desempeño y rendimiento. Un ejemplo, este vendido por acá usa un rudo circuito de dos diodos y una resistencia de bajo valor para establecer la corriente de reposo mientras que éste usa un multiplicador Vbe con la opción de ajustar el Bias a niveles deseados. Lo documentaré para hacer un amplificador basado tal cual como se presenta aquí y estaré seguro que los cambios serán notables respecto al comercializado por acá.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Me interesa lo que comentas, estaré pendiente  Y aunque no se mucho se aprende...




moonwalker dijo:


> Echando un vistazo
> 
> Echando un vistazo a este amplificador (el primer plano posteado) es el mismo que venden por aquí y que erróneamente llaman "Pioneer" (no sé por qué razón) pero comparando este expuesto por Fogo con el que hago mención, hay cambios que marcan la diferencia en cuanto a desempeño y rendimiento. Un ejemplo, este vendido por acá usa un rudo circuito de dos diodos y una resistencia de bajo valor para establecer la corriente de reposo mientras que éste usa un multiplicador Vbe con la opción de ajustar el Bias a niveles deseados. Lo documentaré para hacer un amplificador basado tal cual como se presenta aquí y estaré seguro que los cambios serán notables respecto al comercializado por acá.


----------



## moonwalker

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Me interesa lo que comentas, estaré pendiente  Y aunque no se mucho se aprende...


Claro que sí Heidy; estaré realizado un PCB sencillo para hacer pruebas para este amplificador. Lo que si cambiaría es la fuente de tensión regulada con zener del par diferencial y agregaría una fuente de corriente mejor. Estaré posteando.


----------



## moonwalker

Retornando al tema del amplificador último que hemos estado tratando en este tema , recuerdo haber dejado hace un tiempo atrás en Diyaudio un tema respecto al origen de ese Amplificador que supuestamente llamaban Pioneer en mi ciudad de residencia. Los colegas expresaron que era un amplificador básico de origen asiático y tal como lo había posteado poseía varias falencias como les dije arriba. Posteo, el tema y el diagrama del amplificador. Origin of Unknown amplifier. - diyAudio


----------



## danimallen5

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 70W / 8Ω MOSFET
> 
> Cuasicomplementario ± 35Vcc*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98330
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98329
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98328
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98358​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​



Muy contento con este pequeñin, lo recomiendo para los que no quieran gastar en los mosfet canal P. El sonido es muy bueno con una potencia mas que aceptable, es la segunda vez que lo intento hacer funcionar y con unas modificaciones he conseguido que funcione. 
Mis agradecimientos al compañero *essempro, *gracias su ayuda a la segunda a funcionado, la recomendacion de ajustar el bias a 20mA max  por mosfet a dado resultados. Le he añadido un transistor para regular el bias y sea mas estable. Dejo una simulacion con multisim y el pcb con proteus.


----------



## Fogonazo

danimallen5 dijo:


> Muy contento con este pequeñin, lo recomiendo para los que no quieran gastar en los mosfet canal P. El sonido es muy bueno con una potencia mas que aceptable, es la segunda vez que lo intento hacer funcionar y con unas modificaciones he conseguido que funcione.
> Mis agradecimientos al compañero *essempro, *gracias su ayuda a la segunda a funcionado, la recomendacion de ajustar el bias a 20mA max  por mosfet a dado resultados. Le he añadido un transistor para regular el bias y sea mas estable. Dejo una simulacion con multisim y el pcb con proteus.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 185305


¿ Que ocurría con el diseño original y la corriente de reposo ?


----------



## danimallen5

En el esquema original el condensador C1 de 47pf tiene un valor demasiado alto hay que sustituirlo por uno de 10pf y suena perfecto. Por otra parte se le ha añadido un zener de 22v al par diferencial y una red zobel, al regular la corriente del vías no sobrepasar los 20mA por transistor sino adiós mosfet,  esto lo añadió essempro, yo no entiendo tanto.
El transistor para regular el bias si es cosa mía, según tengo entendido, hay que ponerlo sobretodo si no se usan mosfet laterales para que no se dispare la corriente del bias y mande los mosfet finales a mejor vida.
Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que si la alimentación es superior a 42V hay que proteger los gate de los mosfet con zener,  en mi caso lo alimento con 35V y no es necesario.
Yo lo he montado con mosfet IFXK48N50 que son de 500V 48A, no son para audio y son un poco demasiado, pero me salen gratis y ahora está sonando como un campeón y con la temperatura baja.

El encendido si que lo tiene algo fuerte,  le mete al altavoz un golpe considerable, lo he solucionado con un retardo a la conexión del altavoz,  tal vez alguien sepa solucionarlo pero yo no llego a tanto.
El sonido es claro y contundente, para mi suena de PM.


----------



## Fogonazo

Parte de los inconvenientes podrían haber salido por el tipo de MOSFET que estás empleando que *NO *son lo ideal como para audio.
Pero igualmente llegaste a buen puerto


----------



## jozef

*120W / 8Ω, 240W / 4Ω 
± 56Vdc*





































L.each amplificador 2x + -65 V 200 W


----------



## Fogonazo

jozef dijo:


> [QUOTE = "Fogonazo, príspevok: 857717, člen: 4705"]
> *120W / 8Ω, 240W / 4Ω zosilňovač
> ± 56Vdc
> S ochranou proti šortkám, kvalita audiofil
> a ekonomické zložky*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ QUOTE]
> L.each amp 2x + -65v 200w



¡ v španielčine, prosím !

¡ en español por favor !


----------



## jozef

LEACH AMP


----------



## carbajal

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador MA-2400
> 
> 500W/8Ω 1000W/4Ω  ±45Vcc a ±95Vcc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Son 2 versiones con diferencias mínimas, una es con ajuste de simetría y biass y la otra sin ajuste de simetría y polarización fija.
> El diseño de PCB corresponde a la versión con ajustes, lo que no quita que mediante un par de puentes sirva para la otra versión.
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


Buenas tardes, pregunto a cualquiera que pueda responderme si este driver puede funcionar colocando 8 pares de transistores, es decir 16 en total, ya que dice que soporta hasta +/-95VDC yo lo quiero usar a 90v pero no se si la tarjeta driver esta diseñada para esa cantidad de transistores o le pongo menos, es para amplificar dos bajos Cerwin Vega que estoy haciendo, agradezco su ayuda con esta duda.


----------



## DJ T3

carbajal dijo:


> es para amplificar dos bajos Cerwin Vega



Quizas la pregunta le sirva a quien mas sabe.

¿Qué impedancia tiene cada "bajo"?
¿En qué modalidad vas a conectarlos (paralelo/serie)?


----------



## carbajal

DJ T3 dijo:


> Quizas la pregunta le sirva a quien mas sabe.
> 
> ¿Qué impedancia tiene cada "bajo"?
> ¿En qué modalidad vas a conectarlos (paralelo/serie)?


Impedancia de cada bajo 8 omios, en paralelo para que funcionen a 4 omios el par
800w cada Bocina


----------



## DJ T3

Entonces cual es la idea de meter mas transistores, si asi como esta funciona con *4Ω *y la tension que consigues

*500W/8Ω 1000W/4Ω ±45Vcc a ±95Vcc*


----------



## Fogonazo

carbajal dijo:


> Buenas tardes, pregunto a cualquiera que pueda responderme si este driver puede funcionar colocando 8 pares de transistores, es decir 16 en total, ya que dice que soporta hasta +/-95VDC yo lo quiero usar a 90v pero no se si la tarjeta driver esta diseñada para esa cantidad de transistores o le pongo menos, es para amplificar dos bajos Cerwin Vega que estoy haciendo, agradezco su ayuda con esta duda.


Dale una leída a *este *tema 



DJ T3 dijo:


> Entonces cual es la idea de meter mas transistores, . . . .



 Es que se ven tan bonitos


----------



## carbajal

DJ T3 dijo:


> Entonces cual es la idea de meter mas transistores, si asi como esta funciona con *4Ω *y la tension que consigues
> 
> *500W/8Ω 1000W/4Ω ±45Vcc a ±95Vcc*


Hago la pregunta porque en el esquematico solo aparecen 4 pares de transistores y me parece mucho voltaje usar +/-90VDC, entiendo que puedo usar un voltaje inferior, el problema es que tengo un transformador de 65+65AC y quiero aprovecharlo pero no quemar en el intento al engendro por eso pregunto si puedo colocarle 8 pares o menos que me aconsejan ustedes que saben mas de electronica, se supone que aqui no todos lo saben todo, y por eso pregunto para aprender más


Fogonazo dijo:


> Dale una leída a *este *tema


Gracias voy a leer lo que sugeris Fogo


----------



## Fogonazo

carbajal dijo:


> Hago la pregunta porque en el esquematico solo aparecen 4 pares de transistores y me parece mucho voltaje usar +/-90VDC, entiendo que puedo usar un voltaje inferior, el problema es que tengo un transformador de *65+65AC* y quiero aprovecharlo pero no quemar en el intento al engendro por eso pregunto si puedo colocarle 8 pares o menos que me aconsejan ustedes que saben mas de electronica


*65-0-65Vca* te dará unos *±90Vcc *bastante cercanos al máximo que indica el esquema


----------



## carbajal

Fogonazo dijo:


> *65-0-65Vca* te dará unos *±90Vcc *bastante cercanos al máximo que indica el esquema


Entonces hare las pruebas y les dejare saber que sucede, gracias por el tiempo y las respuestas muy amables


----------



## moonwalker

Fogonazo dijo:


> En este tema voy a ir publicando mi colección de amplificadores (Asiáticos), de los que armé algunos y otros *NO*.
> 
> Algunos provienen de KIT´s comerciales.
> Otros de 2 libros sobre amplificadores, una especie de Biblia Tailandesa de esquemas con sus correspondientes cálculos y desarrollo.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91588Ver el archivo adjunto 91591​
> También hay varios que provienen de las páginas Tailandesas
> [B]www.un-sound.com/[/B]
> *www.evensaudio.com/ *
> 
> Esquemas estos  bastante "Manoseados" últimamente por gente que quería comerciar con la información sobre los mismos.
> 
> En la medida de mis posibilidades voy a ir subiendo simulaciones y la data que pueda aportar.
> 
> *Amplificador PA-325
> 
> 500W / 4Ω ±70Vcc a ±80Vcc*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91472
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91473​
> Antes que pregunten _*¿ Donde van los transistores de salida ?*_
> Los transistores de salida se montan fuera de la placa presentada, la cual es el "Driver".
> La gran mayoría de los esquemas que voy a ir publicando tienen esa configuración PCB Driver + Transistores directos al disipador.
> 
> Procedencia: Libro
> 
> *! Enjoy it ¡*


AMPLIFICADOR ASIÁTICO  PA 325

Fogonazo subió el diagrama de este amplificador que tras observarlo pude darme cuenta que era muy similar al que es comercializado ampliamente por aquí en Barranquilla conocido erróneamente como Pioneer y llamado por la página Videorockola como "Expandible" el cual posee, como lo postea ese sitio Web, muchas falencias que provocan mal funcionamiento del circuito. Teniendo un tiempo holgado en  mi taller, tomé  lápiz y papel y tracé las pistas del PCB basado en el diagrama que subió Fogo sólo que agregué una fuente de corriente para polarizar el par diferencial, retoqué los valores para las resistencias de la base del multiplicador Vbe y usar una resistencia variable con valor normalizado para ajustar la corriente de reposo y agregué unos condensadores Millers para las bases de los drivers y evitar alguna oscilación (perdón por el pesimismo ). Con las R de emisor del par diferencial la tensión offset fue aproximadamente -50mV lo cual está ligeramente algo fuera de lo ideal sin embargo mientras tanto lo dejé allí. El Bias lo ajusté de manera que obtuve unos 18mA por cada transistor de salida que en este caso sólo usé dos C3858 puesto que eran los únicos que tenía a mano así que también tuve que hacer una pequeña reconfiguración en la polarización del transistor driver negativo y conseguir una etapa de salida cuasicomplementaria. 
La prueba de sonido fue excelente, lo probé con un reproductor de USB BLUETOOTH y suena espectacular así que podemos concluir y decir como dice Fogo: It's alive!. Adjunto fotos de la tarjeta del amplificador


----------



## dmc

Felicitaciones moonwalker, por mostrarnos y compartir tus experiencias.
Para agregar un poco de color a este tipo de amplificador dejo un Pdf de una Nota de Aplicación de Hitachi donde describen y explican ( muy de pasada) esta arquitectura basada en Fet (que ellos vendían, por supuesto) y era tomado como base por varias marcas (TOA, TEAC, Velleman, Etc.) en los años 70' y 80', algunos modificados para una salida basados en BTJ, como es el caso del circuito que realizaste.
Y si, "suenan" bien..., muy bien.


----------



## alcidesruben

Un pequeño aporte par los compañeros, encontre en internet.


----------



## Fogonazo

moonwalker dijo:


> AMPLIFICADOR ASIÁTICO  PA 325
> 
> Fogonazo subió el diagrama de este amplificador que tras observarlo pude darme cuenta que era muy similar al que es comercializado ampliamente por aquí en Barranquilla conocido erróneamente como Pioneer y llamado por la página Videorockola como "Expandible" el cual posee, como lo postea ese sitio Web, muchas falencias que provocan mal funcionamiento del circuito. Teniendo un tiempo holgado en  mi taller, tomé  lápiz y papel y tracé las pistas del PCB basado en el diagrama que subió Fogo sólo que agregué una fuente de corriente para polarizar el par diferencial, retoqué los valores para las resistencias de la base del multiplicador Vbe y usar una resistencia variable con valor normalizado para ajustar la corriente de reposo y agregué unos condensadores Millers para las bases de los drivers y evitar alguna oscilación (perdón por el pesimismo ). Con las R de emisor del par diferencial la tensión offset fue aproximadamente -50mV lo cual está ligeramente algo fuera de lo ideal sin embargo mientras tanto lo dejé allí. El Bias lo ajusté de manera que obtuve unos 18mA por cada transistor de salida que en este caso sólo usé dos C3858 puesto que eran los únicos que tenía a mano así que también tuve que hacer una pequeña reconfiguración en la polarización del transistor driver negativo y conseguir una etapa de salida cuasicomplementaria.
> La prueba de sonido fue excelente, lo probé con un reproductor de USB BLUETOOTH y suena espectacular así que podemos concluir y decir como dice Fogo: It's alive!. Adjunto fotos de la tarjeta del amplificador







​Yo encontré muy buenos comentarios sobre ese amplificador y su hermano mayor en otros foros de audio


----------



## moonwalker

alcidesruben dijo:


> Un pequeño aporte par los compañeros, encontre en internet.


Alcides Rubén, es el mismo pero el que construí basado en el esquemático que posteó Fogonazo esta mucho mejor elaborado;  mejorado en estabilidad, distorsión, y ancho de banda. 


Fogonazo dijo:


> ​Yo encontré muy buenos comentarios sobre ese amplificador y su hermano mayor en otros foros de audio


Pues doy afirmación a tus palabras Fogo, el amplificador es buenísimo. La calidad de sonido es alta. Ya lo voy a colocar en un chasis que tengo por allí vacío y estaré posteando fotos.


----------



## Pablo LB

Pablo LB dijo:


> Buen día!
> Otro avance, que dificil conseguir disipadores pequeños, tuve que usar la amoladora para recortar disipadores reciclados y lograr que encajen en el pcb, pero ya quedó!
> Mientras espero que seque bien la resina protectora hecha con thiner y piedra colofonia o 'pez rubio' como lo llaman aqui, procederé a construir la fuente de alimentación.
> Como les conté anteriormente, utilizaré las piezas recicladas de un Behringer EP4000, dispongo de 8 condensadores de 12000uF/63v y el toroide que tiene cuatro secundarios y cuatro puentes rectificadores, planeo cambiar la configuración original para que solo brinde el voltaje bajo (+\- 55) pues tengo la limitante de los transistores de salida (2SC5200/2SA1943) que no creo que soporten el rail alto (+\-110), ya me explayaré en ésto solicitando sus consejos, saludos!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182751Ver el archivo adjunto 182752


Buen día! Despues de varios meses y gracias a la cuarentena pude retomar el proyecto!
Luego de conectar todo con la lampara serie 60W, ésta se quedaba encendida, los voltajes caian de +/-52V a +/-5V, verificando encontré intercambiados los transistores driver de las salidas, volví a probar y la lámpara encendia a medias, aumenté el valor de la R de 390ohm en el transistor de bias, dejó de encender la lámpara, offset -7mV aprox.

Conecté un parlante e inserte señal, la lámpara enciende según la señal ingresada o sea amplifica y detecta la carga del parlante pero no sale el sonido!

La resistencia en serie con el condensador de la red zobel se calienta solo cuando ingresa señal!

Cabe mencionar que la bobina de salida de la red zobel la puse sin la resistencia de 10ohms, será ese el problema?

Adjunto enlace del que estoy armando.






						Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático"
					

En este tema voy a ir publicando mi colección de amplificadores (Asiáticos), de los que armé algunos y otros NO.  Algunos provienen de KIT´s comerciales. Otros de 2 libros sobre amplificadores, una especie de Biblia Tailandesa de esquemas con sus correspondientes cálculos y desarrollo...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker

Pablo LB dijo:


> Buen día! Despues de varios meses y gracias a la cuarentena pude retomar el proyecto!
> Luego de conectar todo con la lampara serie 60W, ésta se quedaba encendida, los voltajes caian de +/-52V a +/-5V, verificando encontré intercambiados los transistores driver de las salidas, volví a probar y la lámpara encendia a medias, aumenté el valor de la R de 390ohm en el transistor de bias, dejó de encender la lámpara, offset -7mV aprox.
> 
> Conecté un parlante e inserte señal, la lámpara enciende según la señal ingresada o sea amplifica y detecta la carga del parlante pero no sale el sonido!
> 
> La resistencia en serie con el condensador de la red zobel se calienta solo cuando ingresa señal!
> 
> Cabe mencionar que la bobina de salida de la red zobel la puse sin la resistencia de 10ohms, será ese el problema?
> 
> Adjunto enlace del que estoy armando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático"
> 
> 
> En este tema voy a ir publicando mi colección de amplificadores (Asiáticos), de los que armé algunos y otros NO.  Algunos provienen de KIT´s comerciales. Otros de 2 libros sobre amplificadores, una especie de Biblia Tailandesa de esquemas con sus correspondientes cálculos y desarrollo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!


No. El amplificador debería de darte señal sin esa resistencia de 10 ohmios que va en paralelo a la bobina. Debes tener alguna conexión errónea en el PCB, alguna pista interrumpida. Te sugiero que le eches un vistazo a cada pista del PCB. El PA325 que está en ese mismo contenido que subió Fogo, fue un éxito. Me gustaría también construir este que construyes tú, Pablo.


----------



## Pablo LB

moonwalker dijo:


> No. El amplificador debería de darte señal sin esa resistencia de 10 ohmios que va en paralelo a la bobina. Debes tener alguna conexión errónea en el PCB, alguna pista interrumpida. Te sugiero que le eches un vistazo a cada pista del PCB. El PA325 que está en ese mismo contenido que subió Fogo, fue un éxito. Me gustaría también construir este que construyes tú, Pablo.


Saludos estimado, efectivamente era el bafle, pero es extraño que solo no funciona con el ampli que estoy construyendo, quizá el crossover pasivo que lleva dentro tiene algo que ver...
En fin, probé con un parlante suelto y ha funcionado! Improvise un generador con 555 y amplifica! Mañana afino bias y comento resultados, calientan dos transistores chicos aun, no sé si es normal.

Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker

Pablo LB dijo:


> Saludos estimado, efectivamente era el bafle, pero es extraño que solo no funciona con el ampli que estoy construyendo, quizá el crossover pasivo que lleva dentro tiene algo que ver...
> En fin, probé con un parlante suelto y ha funcionado! Improvise un generador con 555 y amplifica! Mañana afino bias y comento resultados, calientan dos transistores chicos aun, no sé si es normal.
> Saludos.


 
Felicidades Pablo me alegra que te haya funcionado el Amplificador. Esperamos las fotos. Estoy también en proyecto de construir ese mismo amplificador. ¿En Qué valor dejaste la corriente Bias?
Saludos.


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen dia compañeros, tengo un problema y es que el amperimetro del tester en mA está fallando, utilizo la escala de 10A y me marca 0.01 a 0.02... 
He medido tensión en las R de 0.22ohm de los transistores de salida y mide 0.00 lo cual entiendo que no deberia ser asi?, el offset es estable en ambos canales -4mV en uno y 12mV en el otro.
Nuevamente le inyecte señal de audio y amplifica, suena 'bien y fuerte' el parlante, pero cuando aumento el nivel cae mucho la tensión y la lampara serie enciende como si oscilara cada dos segundos pero no deja de sonar la musica.
Probé directo a la red y medi offset, aumentaron los valores en 2mV y 15mV respecto a la medición anterior pero al conectar el parlante se empezaron a calentar los tr de salida, desconecte y deje enfriar, vuelvo a conectar con la serie y todo en aparente orden, será el problema que lo estoy alimentando con +/-55 en lugar de los +/-95 que indica el esquema?

Los transistores BF423 y BF422 que trabajan en serie con el transistor usado como seguidor termico calientan al tacto todo el tiempo, es normal? Lo señalo en la imagen adjunta.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las escalas de 200mA llevan fusible adentro y suele quemarse


----------



## Pablo LB

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las escalas de 200mA llevan fusible adentro y suele quemarse


Buen día, si lo revisé y está bien, hasta donde pude observar, la escala de 200mA está multiplicando la muestra X10, lo noté al desconectar la AC y cuando va bajando la tensión y consumo, el amperimetro empieza a mostrar por ejemplo 120mA pero al cambiar el selector a 20mA esta muestra 12mA de consumo, que asumo es el valor real pues esa escala del tester (20mA) nunca la utilicé. 
El multimetro es uno chinito de 6 dolares aprox, ya lo tengo varios años, alguna vez tenia que fallar, y debido a la cuarentena no puedo conseguir otro, sin embargo me extraña que no haya tensión alguna en las resistencias de los emisores, revisare todo nuevamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Pablo LB dijo:


> Buen dia compañeros, tengo un problema y es que el amperimetro del tester en mA está fallando, utilizo la escala de 10A y me marca 0.01 a 0.02...
> He medido tensión en las R de 0.22ohm de los transistores de salida y mide 0.00 lo cual entiendo que no deberia ser asi?, el offset es estable en ambos canales -4mV en uno y 12mV en el otro.



Si no tienes tensión sobre las resistencias de emisor *NO *deberías tener calentamiento alguno en los transistores de salida *SIN *señal de audio.
1) Controla el estado de la batería de tu multímetro
2) Controla tener tu multímetro correctamente configurado para medir Corriente Continua 



> Nuevamente le inyecte señal de audio y amplifica, suena 'bien y fuerte' el parlante, pero cuando aumento el nivel cae mucho la tensión y la lampara serie enciende como si oscilara cada dos segundos pero no deja de sonar la musica.


Eso es normal.


> Probé directo a la red y medi offset, aumentaron los valores en 2mV y 15mV respecto a la medición anterior pero al conectar el parlante se empezaron a calentar los tr de salida, desconecte y deje enfriar, vuelvo a conectar con la serie y todo en aparente orden, será el problema que lo estoy alimentando con +/-55 en lugar de los +/-95 que indica el esquema?
> 
> Los transistores BF423 y BF422 que trabajan en serie con el transistor usado como seguidor termico calientan al tacto todo el tiempo, es normal? Lo señalo en la imagen adjunta.
> 
> Saludos.


Nop, *NO *es normal.
1) Verifica el estado de Q11
2) Valor de R4 y R17
3) Verifica no haber invertido Q9 con Q4


----------



## carbajal

No se si mi comentario llegue tarde, pero en una ocasión tuve problemas con los BF422 y Bf423, al menos aqui en Guatemala salen malisimos, yo una vez compre 10 de cada uno y cuando los ponia simpre me producian oscilaciones y ponian en corto los transistores excitadores, asi que decidi comprar los MPSA42 sustituyendo al BF422 y MPSA92 sustituyendo al BF423 y nunca mas tuve problemas. Espero esta información sea util


----------



## Pablo LB

carbajal dijo:


> No se si mi comentario llegue tarde, pero en una ocasión tuve problemas con los BF422 y Bf423, al menos aqui en Guatemala salen malisimos, yo una vez compre 10 de cada uno y cuando los ponia simpre me producian oscilaciones y ponian en corto los transistores excitadores, asi que decidi comprar los MPSA42 sustituyendo al BF422 y MPSA92 sustituyendo al BF423 y nunca mas tuve problemas. Espero esta información sea util



Hola, si, también estoy sospechando de esos transistores, por eso pausé el proyecto hasta que abran las tiendas de repuestos, te agradesco el dato de los mpsa, saludos!


----------



## sebsjata

Pablo LB dijo:


> Hola, si, también estoy sospechando de esos transistores, por eso pausé el proyecto hasta que abran las tiendas de repuestos, te agradesco el dato de los mpsa, saludos!


Ojo, los mpsa92 - 42 son obsoletos, si los compras pidelo como ksp92 - 42. Y deben tener la letra TA o BU
Ksp92TA.


----------



## carbajal

sebsjata dijo:


> Ojo, los mpsa92 - 42 son obsoletos, si los compras pidelo como ksp92 - 42. Y deben tener la letra TA o BU
> Ksp92TA.



Al menos por estos lados al pedir mpsa te dan automaticamente los KSP no sabia que ya estaban obsoletos pero es buen dato, gracias.


----------



## moonwalker

Fogonazo dijo:


> *EVENS 100W Bipolares*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


Hola Fogo y resto del foro. Me gustó mucho este amplificador el cual estaba analizando y me parece similar al CES741 pero con agregados y cambios notables: Los cascodes y la salida Sziklai lo cual lo hacen muy interesante. Ahora respecto al circuito Bias, tenemos una R* por calcular (puedo imaginar que es la que establece de manera definitiva la corriente de reposo en la etapa de salida) en paralelo con una NTC de 100 ohmios que ajusta la corriente de reposo dependiendo de su valor óhmico pero Fogo, por acá conseguir esta resistencia NTC se hace crucial. ¿Es muy crítica su existencia allí?. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Fogo y resto del foro. Me gustó mucho este amplificador el cual estaba analizando y me parece similar al CES741 pero con agregados y cambios notables: Los cascodes y la salida Sziklai lo cual lo hacen muy interesante. Ahora respecto al circuito Bias, tenemos una R* por calcular (puedo imaginar que es la que establece de manera definitiva la corriente de reposo en la etapa de salida) en paralelo con una NTC de 100 ohmios que ajusta la corriente de reposo dependiendo de su valor óhmico pero Fogo, por acá conseguir esta resistencia NTC se hace crucial. ¿Es muy crítica su existencia allí?. Saludos.








No es salida Sziklai, es Darlington "Discreta"
Respecto a la resistencia NTC, es la que "Mide" y ajusta en consecuencia la corriente de reposo, si no hay posibilidad de conseguirla podrías (mal) reemplazarla con 2 diodos polarizados en directa y térmicamente acoplados al disipados de los finales


----------



## moonwalker

Fogonazo dijo:


> No es salida Sziklai, es Darlington "Discreta"
> Respecto a la resistencia NTC, es la que "Mide" y ajusta en consecuencia la corriente de reposo, si no hay posibilidad de conseguirla podrías (mal) reemplazarla con 2 diodos polarizados en directa y térmicamente acoplados al disipados de los finales


Tienes razón Fogo miré mal los finales, no es Sziklai. Perfecto lo del NTC, de igual manera la solicitaré muy prontamente y pueda que la consiga para dejar la polarización de la corriente de reposo tal cual como aparece establecido allí.


----------



## moonwalker

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 70W / 8Ω MOSFET
> 
> Cuasicomplementario ± 35Vcc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​



Bueno seleccionando del montón de amplificadores asiáticos posteados en este tema, elegí el que cito: el amplificador sencillo con salida cuasicomplementaria con MOSFET puesto que tenía en mi stock un par de IRFP150M que quería usar para algún amplificador. Si bien este amplificador originalmente usa IRFP240N, los que usé y mencioné sólo poseen un VDS de 100V apenas así que no inventando  con el voltaje de alimentación de la fuente, usé un trafo con salida rectificada DC a +/-25V aunque podría incrementarse un poco más pero es mejor usar los IRFP240N para este fin. 
En esta semana que pasó, aparté un  tiempo para construir este amplificador sencillo y reuniendo algunos puñados de componentes y diseñando un PCB experimental (no es el posteado en la documentación) pero le hice unos cambios al amplificador por ejemplo retocando un poco las resistencias de emisor y colector del par diferencial (tenía la tensión offset alrededor de un poco más de 100mV) además de reemplazar los dos diodos en serie de circuito de Bias por un multiplicador Vbe y sensar la corriente de reposo de una manera más eficiente. Obteniendo la medición correcta de la corriente de reposo y colocando algo de música, el amplificador funcionó excelente , muy buen sonido y temperatura normal. Con el tiempo más holgado, lo salvaré de no quedar entre los proyectos sin chasis  y colocaré más fotos. Adjunto el diagrama ya modificado y fotos del circuito y decirle a Fogo que este amplificador está vivo . Saludos.


----------



## El Comy

danimallen5 dijo:


> Muy contento con este pequeñin, lo recomiendo para los que no quieran gastar en los mosfet canal P. El sonido es muy bueno con una potencia mas que aceptable, es la segunda vez que lo intento hacer funcionar y con unas modificaciones he conseguido que funcione.
> Mis agradecimientos al compañero *@essempro, *gracias su ayuda a la segunda a funcionado, la recomendacion de ajustar el bias a 20mA max por mosfet a dado resultados. Le he añadido un transistor para regular el bias y sea mas estable. Dejo una simulacion con multisim y el pcb con proteus.


No tienen el PCB de este amplificador?


----------



## Fogonazo

El Comy dijo:


> *No tienen el PCB de este amplificador?*


No estás leyendo ¿ Cierto ?


danimallen5 dijo:


> Muy contento con este pequeñin, lo recomiendo para los que no quieran gastar en los mosfet canal P. El sonido es muy bueno con una potencia mas que aceptable, es la segunda vez que lo intento hacer funcionar y con unas modificaciones he conseguido que funcione.
> Mis agradecimientos al compañero *essempro, *gracias su ayuda a la segunda a funcionado, la recomendacion de ajustar el bias a 20mA max  por mosfet a dado resultados. Le he añadido un transistor para regular el bias y sea mas estable. Dejo una simulacion con multisim _*y el pcb con proteus.*_
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 185305


----------



## El Comy

Fogonazo dijo:


> No estás leyendo ¿ Cierto ?


Descargué el proteus compactado pero no me abre, error de versión. Lo pedía en otro formato .jpg, .pdf o .pcb


----------



## Fogonazo

El Comy dijo:


> Descargué el proteus compactado pero no me abre, error de versión. *Lo pedía en otro formato .jpg, .pdf o .pcb*


*No *es lo que escribiste aquí


El Comy dijo:


> No tienen el PCB de este amplificador?



Cuando solicites algo, debes ser "Claro" en tu pedido


----------



## danimallen5

Ahi te dejo lo que pediste


----------



## El Comy

danimallen5 dijo:


> Ahi te dejo lo que pediste


Muchas gracias hermano, veré si puedo armarlo.


----------



## Rafavlack

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 70W / 8Ω MOSFET
> 
> Cuasicomplementario ± 35Vcc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


Saludos alguien podría ayudar monte este amplificador y se oía pero algo bajo sólo unos 20 watt.  Se calentaba mucho el bd140 pero no los mosfet, al mosfet derecho en el gate le llegaba aproximadamente un volt, revizando el esqiema me surgió la duda de que si había puesto los BD invertidos y los cambié y se me quemaron los mosfet. Me había guiado por las máscaras de componentes proporcionada.


----------



## moonwalker

Siempre guíate principalmente del diagrama electrónico proporcionado y de la manera en que colocas los transistores con su pinout correspondiente como corresponde. Si te sonaba bajo por lo menos indicaba que así como lo tenías estaba correcto sólo chequear algunas cosas extras respecto al calentamiento del transistor que dices. Yo monté este amplificador y me funcionó correctamente pero debo cambiar los MOSFETs de salida por unos mejores.


----------



## DJ T3

Procurá medir los transistores antes de colocarlos, a veces invierten los pines segun qué fabricante, y colocale disipador a los mosfet


----------



## Kitronica

No quiero hacer Off-Topic pero la web www.un-sound.com dejo de funcionar , mas sin embargo he visto los mismos archivos en otra web parece que trasladaron todo ahí.

¿Alguien sabe que ocurrió?


----------



## lossless

muchos meses sin poder entrar en esa web


----------



## Kitronica

lossless dijo:


> muchos meses sin poder entrar en esa web



La web que encontré y otras que tienen en común es esta: ♫ถาม-ตอบ เครื่องเสียง, soy fanático de los amplificadores de Tailandia, los sigo desde hace muchos años, con sus buenos aportes, libros, diagramas y pcb, claro la mayoría con cascara , pero si se tiene conocimiento se pueden encarar y dejarlos a FULL.



Otra web con buenos aportes: www.diyaudiovillage.net - Index


----------



## hell_fish

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador Micron 50 S
> 
> 60W/8Ω 85W/4Ω ±25 a ±35Vcc
> 
> NO* posee capacitor de entrada, así que habrá que verificar que el previo *SI* lo tenga en su salida
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 97049
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 97050
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 97051
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 97052​


Buenas noches.
Quisiera saber que función cumple C2 en ese esquema. He simulado ese amplificador en multisim pero al aumentar la frecuencia a digamos 20khz una onda sinusoidal se destruye totalmente a menos que se baje bastante el valor de ese cap. ¿se podría quitar o bajar su valor?


----------



## sebsjata

ese cap se conoce como miller cap, capacitor miller y agrega una realimentación al transistor del VAS para compensar a altas frecuencias y evitar que oscile el amplificador, un valor común es de 100pF.


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Quisiera saber que función cumple C2 en ese esquema. He simulado ese amplificador en multisim pero al aumentar la frecuencia a digamos 20khz una onda sinusoidal se destruye totalmente a menos que se baje bastante el valor de ese cap. ¿se podría quitar o bajar su valor?


Es un capacitor de *compensación Miller*

Disminuir mucho el valor, o no colocar ese capacitor puede llevar al amplificador a la oscilación.


*Edit: *
Cuando respondí *no aparecía* el comentario de sebsjata


----------



## hell_fish

sebsjata dijo:


> ese cap se conoce como miller cap, capacitor miller y agrega una realimentación al transistor del VAS para compensar a altas frecuencias y evitar que oscile el amplificador, un valor común es de 100pF.


Gracias por responder.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Es un capacitor de *compensación Miller*
> 
> Disminuir mucho el valor, o no colocar ese capacitor puede llevar al amplificador a la oscilación.
> 
> 
> *Edit: *
> Cuando respondí *no aparecía* el comentario de sebsjata


Gracias a ambos por responder.

Resulta que en este post hay un clon de ese ampli que varia el valor de ese cap en 150p, podría dejarlo en 100p como dijo @sebsjata ?

Viendo la simulación al subir la frecuencia la salida pasa de 0.6% thd a mas de 15% y la potencia se reduce a 36w.


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Gracias por responder.


Un gusto 


hell_fish dijo:


> *Resulta que en este post hay un clon de ese ampli que varia el valor de ese cap en 150p, podría dejarlo en 100p como dijo*
> 
> Viendo la simulación al subir la frecuencia la salida pasa de 0.6% thd a mas de 15% y la potencia se reduce a 36w.


En general el valor colocado en el circuito es como para protección *"Incondicional"*, lo que NO quita que hagas pruebas sobre el circuito *"Físico"* para llegar al valor mas satisfactorio que surgirá de "Prueba y error" 

Físico *<>* Simulación


----------



## D@ny317

Pregunta y saludos desde Cuba: la R de 22k de la realimentación de los diferenciales, no lleva referencia de la señal de salida?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo

D@ny317 dijo:


> Pregunta y saludos desde Cuba: la R de 22k de la realimentación de los diferenciales, no lleva referencia de la señal de salida?
> Gracias de antemano


Parece que hay un error.
Esa resistencia y el electrolítico del bootstrap deberían estar conectados con la salida. 

¿ De donde conseguiste ese esquema ?


----------



## D@ny317

Fogonazo dijo:


> Parece que hay un error.
> Esa resistencia y el electrolítico del bootstrap deberían estar conectados con la salida.
> 
> ¿ De donde conseguiste ese esquema ?


 Tú mismo lo subiste en la página 13 de este tema


----------



## Fogonazo

D@ny317 dijo:


> Tú mismo lo subiste en la página 13 de este tema


*NO* es la misma imagen, en la imagen original SI están las conexiones.
Esta es la imagen del circuito dentro del archivo comprimido


----------



## D@ny317

Fogonazo dijo:


> *NO* es la misma imagen, en la imagen original SI están las conexiones.
> Esta es la imagen del circuito dentro del archivo comprimido
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276911


Muchas gracias bro


----------



## Fogonazo

D@ny317 dijo:


> Muchas gracias bro


En realidad, el circuito que publicaste es de *otro *amplificador y posee errores.

Mira la fuente de corriente constante del diferencial es distinta, no busque mas diferencias que posiblemente existan


----------



## DJ T3

D@ny317 dijo:


> Tú mismo lo subiste en la página 13 de este tema


Vuelve a mirar el post, porque nada que ver lo que subiste a lo que subio Fogo.

O te confundiste al subir el esquema, o un virus extraterrestre covidiano te atacó el celular y te cambió las imagenes...


----------



## Fogonazo

*Driver TR-07 Bipolares

250W*​*Otra versión de PCB de **este** amplificador*


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Una consulta, ¿Cuál es el amperaje para la fuente de poder que usará este amplificador?




Fogonazo dijo:


> *Driver TR-07 Bipolares
> 
> 250W*​*Otra versión de PCB de **este** amplificador*
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278767


----------



## Fogonazo

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Una consulta, ¿Cuál es el amperaje para la fuente de poder que usará este amplificador?


Esta *tabla *te da una buena aproximación de los requerimientos de potencia


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta *tabla *te da una buena aproximación de los requerimientos de potencia


Me refería al amperaje, no al voltaje, no sé si me explico. La tabla que me indicó no tiene el amperaje, pensaba ponerle una de 5 amperios SMPS que tengo de un equipo de sonido Sony Dañado.


----------



## Fogonazo

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Me refería al amperaje, no al voltaje, no sé si me explico. La tabla que me indicó no tiene el amperaje, pensaba ponerle una de 5 amperios SMPS que tengo de un equipo de sonido Sony Dañado.


De la misma tabla consigue la potencia y cuentas mediante la corriente.

5 A es demasiado justo, mas bien poco, calcula unos *7 A*


----------

